# Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Dezember 2007)

*Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ihr wollt eine von zwei Geforce-8800-GT-Karten von Zotac testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.

Daten

          o Geforce 8800 GT (G92-GPU)
          o Overclocked AMP-Edition
          o PCI-Express 2.0
          o 512 MiByte GDDR3-RAM
          o Direct-X-10-Support

Weitere Infos findest du auf der Zotac-Webseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester

Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr eine Geforce 8800 GT AMP-Edition von Zotac zum testen bekommen solltet.

* Der Anmeldeschluss ist der 08.01.2008 (23:59 Uhr).*


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Formlose Bewerbung ist hiermit erfolgt. Da bei euch ja der Zufallsgenerator zum Einsatz kommt, verzichte ich mal darauf, mir hier die Finger wund zu schreiben. ^^

Da ich im Moment mehrere 8800er Karten im Umlauf habe, und dazu noch eine Ausnahmeerscheinung in Bezug auf Übertaktung besitze (850 MHz GPU-Takt bei einer 8800 GTS G92), wäre ein Vergleich sehr interessant. Auch ein Vergleich der Lautstärken würde mich brennend interessieren, da ich momentan einige Umbaumaßnahmen an 8800er Karten durchführe. 

Viel Glück allen Usern ...und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



Klutten schrieb:


> Formlose Bewerbung ist hiermit erfolgt. Da bei euch ja der Zufallsgenerator zum Einsatz kommt, verzichte ich mal darauf, mir hier die Finger wund zu schreiben. ^^
> 
> Da ich im Moment mehrere 8800er Karten im Umlauf habe, und dazu noch eine Ausnahmeerscheinung in Bezug auf Übertaktung besitze (850 MHz GPU-Takt bei einer 8800 GTS G92), wäre ein Vergleich sehr interessant. Auch ein Vergleich der Lautstärken würde mich brennend interessieren, da ich momentan einige Umbaumaßnahmen an 8800er Karten durchführe.
> 
> Viel Glück allen Usern ...und frohe Weihnachten



Bei "Bewerbungsaktionen" entscheidet keinesfalls das Los!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Boah, das ist ja mal scharf
Hier ist meine überarbeitete Bewerbung:

Hallo PCGHE Team, 
die oben genannten Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar.
Ich bin Mitglied im Forum und habe die Möglichkeit digitale Fotos anzufertigen. Meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist einigermaßen in Ordnung. 
Als passionierter Spieler sind Grafikkarten kein Neuland für mich und benchen, sowie übertakten gehören für mich zum Alltag.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen die Karte zu testen und einen Bericht darüber zu verfassen. Ein System zum testen ist vorhanden, zwar ist es nicht das Beste aber es sollte reichen. Außerdem könnte ich einen Vergleich zu einer normalen 8800GT ziehen, die mir mein Mitbewohner großzügigerweise ausleihen wird. Benchmarks und Spiele sind genügend da, neuere sowie ältere Sachen. 
Die Auflagen, während der Testzeit den Testbericht nicht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen und das Gerät nicht zu verkaufen werde ich gerne akzeptieren und auch befolgen.
So genug geschleimt und mich präsentiert, Fortuna sei mit mir...
MFG


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Zitat von Oliver aus dem letzten Test:

AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben! 

*Die Gewinner werden morgen per Zufallsgenerator ausgewählt und bekannt gegeben.*

...wie denn nu?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Vieleicht ist es bei jedem Test anders man weiß es nicht. Aufjeden Fall muss ich jetzt nochmal meine Bewerbung verändern... dabei fande ich sie hübsch und knapp.
Also dann viel Glück Community
MFG


----------



## GamerPC (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Leute! 

Also ich ich würde sehr gerne einer der glücklichen Tester werden 

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle und ich könnte auch gleich ein paar Vergleich Benchmarks zwischen einer 8800GTS G92 und der Zotac 8800GT AMP! machen.

So, dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass ich einmal Glück im Spiel habe^^


----------



## mjx (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

jo ich würd mich auch freuen  is ne geile graka  <3


----------



## 3DGamer (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich eine der beiden 8800GT Karten von Zotac zu testen.
Vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück 

Warum gerade ich ? 
Weil ich schon länger "private" benchmark Session´s mit aktuellen Games auf verschiedenen Grafikkarten durchführe um die Leistung abseits von 3DMark besser vergleichen zu können.
Interessante Pics zu machen ist auch kein Problem und ein informatives Review wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben


----------



## DoktorX (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi

Ich erfülle auch alle Teilnahmebedingungen.  
Ich habe aktuell eine 7900GTO (läuft auch als GTX), könnte also gut die alte High-End Generation mit der aktuellen High-End Generation (ja, die 8800GT ist für mich wie eine High-End Karte) bezüglich Leistung, Stromverbrauch, Übertaktbarkeit und Lautstärke vergleichen. Zeit für Benchmarks hätte ich genug (und da mir eh meistens Langweilig ist, hätte ich mal was zu tun für 'ne Zeit).

DoktorX


----------



## puto (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hallo
ich erfülle auch alle teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich freuen diesen test durchführen zu können.
habe über 15 jahre erfahrungen mit pc's und besitze aktuelle hardware und kann diverse vergleichsteste machen 
mfg


----------



## uncled26 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi, ich bin oft auf dieser Seite, doch erst dieses tolle Aktion gibt mir den Ruck, einen Account zu eröffnen. Die Teilnahmeanforderungen erfülle ich, denn aktuelle Spiele und Benchmarks sind vorhanden, Kamera ebenso, außerdem könnte ich die AMP! mit meiner aktuellen Asus 8800GT (sowohk nicht übertaktet, alsauch mit erhöhten Taktraten) vergleichen.

Allen anderen viel Erfolg und ein Frohes Fest


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde auch gerne die Zotac 8800 GT AMP! testen und auch einen Vergleich mit meiner jetzigen MSI 8800 GTX-OC liebend gerne machen.
Das war es auch schon.


----------



## gdfan (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hi

ich würde die graka gerne testen weil es echt eine geile graka ist. ich wollte sie mir auch hohlen aber die karte ist ja fast nicht verfügbar. deswegen werde ich mir warscheinlich eine gtx hohlen wenn ich sie nicht testen darf.
Ich würde es super toll finden wenn ich diese Graka testen dürfte

mfg 

gdfan


----------



## grabhopser (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich auch, da ich mir in den nächsten Wochen  einen neuen Rechner zulege wäre diese Karte eine ideale Ergänzung da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ich mir eine HD3870 oder eine 88GT zulege


----------



## |L1n3 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Tjo dann: Hier auch meine Bewerbung . 
Gute Schreibe: Check
PCGHX-Mitglied: Check (witzlose Bedingung)
Erfahrung mit Grakas und Benchs: Vorhanden 
Digitalte Fotos: Check
Bericht verfassen: Aber hallo ! 

Gut das sollte reichen, nicht wahr !?
Freu mich schon ..


----------



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



Klutten schrieb:


> Zitat von Oliver aus dem letzten Test:
> 
> AW: Logitech G9/G15: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet: Die *möglichen* Gewinner werden per Zufallsgenerator ausgelost und anschließend anhand der Qualität der Bewerbung entgültig bestimmt


----------



## KleinHaui (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde die auch testen wollen.
Ich könnte einen Vergleich mit einer 8800GTS 640mb machen.
Und gute Fotos sind auch machbar.(Canon EOS 350D)
Ich würde mich darüber freuen und wünsche ein Frohes Weinachtsfest euch allen.


MFG KleinHaui


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion,

gerne möchte ich an diesem Test teilnehmen.

Bin seit den Anfängen des Forums hier tätig und habe genug Zeit um Tests durchzuführen, diese zu Protokoll zu geben und auch bildlich festzuhalten.

Des Weiteren verfüge ich über die passende Hardware zum testen. Sowohl Overclocking, als auch verschiedene Prozessoren kann ich verwenden.

Von AMD (Sempron, Athlon X2) bis Intel (Pentium D, C2D verschiedene) und diverse Mainboardhersteller (ASUS, Gigabyte MSI) habe ich zur Hand. 

Deshalb könnte ich eine große Übersicht der Performance mit verschiedenen Mainboardchipsätzen und Prozessoren anfertigen.

Eine Camera befindet sich auf in meinem Besitz, welche sehr gute Bilder schießt (Minolta Dimage A1 DSLR)

Über eine Teilnahme würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich diese Karte nach dem Test gerne meinem Vater schenken würde, da er bald Geburtstag hat und endlich einen neuen Computer haben will.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp

 Nachtrag: 
 Aktuelles System: 
 C2D 6700 @ 3,4Ghz
 ASUS Commando (P965)
 2GB DDR2 1066 OCZ SLI
 MSI OC 8800 GT 512MB @ TR HR-03 Plus (700/1800/1010)
 4x 250GB Samsung S-ATA, 1x 500GB Samsung S-ATA
 X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
 Lian Li V2000B+


----------



## Yorkfield (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Das ist doch mal ein guter Grund sich hier anzumelden. Habe mir vorhin eben die neue PCGHX printed gekauft und fand Sie sehr interessant. 

Folgende Situation: Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf komplett neuer Hardware auf Yorkfield/X38-Basis und würde mit der Grafikkarte gern das luftgekühlte Limit dieses Systems ausloten. 

Computerwissen und Erfahrung sammle ich schon seit meinem 286er, und bin dabei mein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen (Informatikstudent). 

Ich brenne darauf, die Karte durch sämtliche Benchmarks rennen zu lassen. 

Gruß


----------



## willi4000 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Möchte mich auch für den Test der Geforce 8800 GT AMP anmelden.
Habe die 8800 GTX ,8800 GTS 640 MB und eine 7800 GTX 256 MB zum vergleich zur Verfügung. Bei den Prozessoren kann ich auf einen E4500, E6600 und einem Q6600 mit 3GHz zurück greifen. Wäre sehr interessant zu sehen wie sich die neue 8800GT im zusammen Spiel mit einem 24 Zoll TFT schlägt.

mfg 
Willi


----------



## Pilzkopf (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So, dann werd ich mich wohl auch mal dranmachen 
Ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung mit Hardware, bin in der Lage sehr detaillierte und ausführliche Benchmarks und Tests durchzuführen.
Besitzte sehr viele aktuelle Spiele


----------



## henrsch (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Super Aktion !

Ich finde es super das Amateure hier die Möglichkeit haben, in eine professionelle Recherche und Darstellung der Ergebnisse reinzuschnuppern.

Ich denke so etwas kann der erste Schritt sein, Geschmack an dieser Art von Arbeit zu finden und eigene Ergebnisse zu publizieren.

Viele von uns testen und benchen täglich, mehr oder weniger professionell, aber genau diese "Arbeit" ist es, die viele Entscheidungen erleichtert und Licht in das Dunkel des Hardwaredschungels bringt.
Hier zählt die ehrliche Leistung der Hardware und potentielle Käufer können objektiv entscheiden ohne das mehr oder weniger gut gemeinte Marketingtricks blenden.

Je mehr solche Tests Verbreitung finden, je breiter das Spektrum der getesteten Hardware, desto mehr erhöht sich der Druck auf die Hersteller angemessene Leistung, im Verhältnis zum Preis, zu liefern und mit sauberen, verständlichen Leistungsdaten zu werben.

Gerne beteilige ich mich an diesem Test, 
bestrebt ein hochprofessionelles Ergebnis für eine breite Masse zu liefern.

MfG
Henry


----------



## Lockdown (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum PCGH-Lesertest einer 8800GT der Marke Zotac.
Ich bin begeisterter Spieler und auch mit Benchmarks gut vertraut.Eine Kamera ist ebenfalls vorhanden und da ich Schüler bin habe ich (Nachmittags) auch entsprechend viel Zeit.
Ich besitze einen potenten Rechner (Core2Duo E4400@3,2 Ghz 2GB Ram) und im Moment eine Zotac 8800GT NON-AMP! mit welcher ich direkt Vergleichen kann.
Ferner besitze ich einen weiteren PC mit PCI-Express Anschluss.
Ich besitze beinahe alle aktuellen Spiele (Crysis;UT3;Call of Duty 4 usw) und einen Acer AL2216W (22") womit auch hohe Auflösungen kein Problem darstellen sollten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

    Lockdown


----------



## buzty (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hey ho
bewerbe ich mich auch nochmal, vllt klappts ja diesmal 
anforderungen erfülle ich alle und würde gerne mal die graka in meinem (zugegebenermaßen nicht sooo genialen pc, was aber dann vllt mal nen anderer test wäre  ) pc testen .
testen würde ich halt vor allem auf die leistung in "gamer-settings", weniger wert legen auf noch weiteres übertakten.


----------



## Pilzkopf (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hmmmm.....Da mein obiger Beitrag irgendwie einfach nich ganz angezeigt wird, nochmal 

Es geht immernoch nicht 
EDIT: Also nun einen Bildanhang...
http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/IDXF3.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Withedevil (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Also ich Würde mich sehr gerne Ebenfalls anmelden da ich die Vorraussetzungen erfülle und im anschluss so eine karte wie die 8800GT Karten von Zotac sehr gut gebrauchen könnte =D da meine aktuelle X1600 pro nicht mehr den nötigen Dampf liefert den man braucht 

MfG. Withedevil


----------



## Bimek (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
Auch ich bin interessiert an diesen zwei Prachtstücken. Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich als extreme-Bastler und OCer natürlich locker 

An Rechern habe ich genug zur Auswahl, vom P4@3,6GHz, über einen X2, einige kleine C2Ds bis zum Q6600@3,6GHz.

Mich würde vor allem die Alltagstauglichkeit einer AMP interessieren, sowie die maxmailen Grenzen dieser Gamer-Karte.

Also.. Bewerbung ist hiermit erfolgt  

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfals kurz und Bündig 

Digitalkamera 7Megapixel, ordentliche Schreibe, Forumsmitglied....alles in vollem Maße vorhanden.

Ich habe als passionierter Anwerder und Spieler, jahrelange Erfahrung mit OC von Graka´s unter anderem 6600GT 7800GT, 7900GT, x1950XTX etc.

Ich besitzt ein aktuelles System mit einer 8800GT von Gainward die zum direkten Vergleich natürlich ideal wäre.... ( habe leider keine von Zotac bekommen ) Vieleicht habe ich ja jetzt Glück 

Obendrein besitze ich noch einen S1 Kühler mit Turbomodulen und könnte dementsprechend beide Karten auch da gegeneinander antreten lassen.


Gruß
Rosstaeuscher


----------



## Tentakeltyp (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ihr solltet vielleicht ein Bewerbungsformular integrieren, dass man nur noch ausfüllen muss ... 

Ich denke, dass ich alle Voraussetzungen für einen gründlichen Test besitze: Ich habe langjährige Erfahrung mit Pcs und Grafikkarten beider Hersteller, habe eine Digitalkamera zur Hand und behaupte von mir selbst auch in der Lage zu sein einen ansprechenden zu schreiben.

Ach im Moment läuft in meiner Prachtmaschine eine X1900XT von Asus und ein X2 4200+ @ 2600 Mhz. Als Betriebssystem verwende ich XP- würde also erst einmal nur in DX9 testen. Notfalls könnte ich aber auf einen anderen Rechner für Tests unter DX10 ausweichen.

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Karte  aber auf jeden Fall allen frohe Weihnachten und einen "guten Rutsch".


----------



## Aloaman (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
ich möchte mich auch für den Test anmelden. 
Es gibt auch so manche Gründe die für mich sprechen würden als Tester. Mein bisheriges System besteht aus einem alten Pentium 4 3Ghz, 1GB Ram und einer 9800pro. Da ich sowieso vorhabe aufzurüsten (E6700+2GB Ram) würde sich diese Grafikkarte perfekt in mein neues System eingliedern. Da ich ein wirklicher Silentfreak bin und stehts versuche bei geringer Lautstärke das beste aus dem PC rauszuholen (Overclocking -> viele Benshmarks) würde ich mich gut als "Allround-Tester" eignen. Was die Benshmarks betrifft kann ich sowohl mit vielen Spieleeindrücken (Hellgate London, Crysis, NfS ProStreet, Call of Duty 4, usw) dienen. Desweiteren kann ich auch Vergleichsbenshmarks zur alten 8800GTS erstellen, da ich diese in einem anderen PC verbaut habe und sie mir jeder Zeit ausleihen kann. Eine Digitale Dokumentation für das ganze ist natürlich auch kein Problem, da ich einen Digitalfoto stehts parat habe. 
Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass ich mich als Tester eigne und natürlich gewählt werde (bin übrigens jahrelanger PCGH leser und Abonennt).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Aloaman


----------



## absolutblau (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Also ich sag mal.... hier ist meine Bewerbung zum Grafikkartentest.
Bin ein kleiner Grafikkartenverrückter, und das schon seit 1998.
Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen für diesen Test.
Software wie Futuremark 2006 oder 2005 stehen mir zur Verfügung.
Und mit meinen 46 Jahren habe ich reichlich Erfahrung alles verständlich 
umzusetzen.
Zudem hatte ich bisher alle TOP Karten in meinen PC`s.
Außer eben eine Grafikkarte der 8800 er Serie.
Zur Zeit benutze ich eine Power Color X1950 PRO AC2 mit 512 MB.
Da ich kein ausgesprochener Gamer bin aber gute Leistung zum vernünftigen
Preis schätze.
So nutze ich ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Mainboard mit einen E4300@3 GHz und 3 GB Aeneon DDR2 Ram.
Nun gut ....   nehmt einfach mich.


----------



## Burner87 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, ich bewerbe mich für diesen Test.
Alle Bedingungen werden erfüllt.
Ich hab zwar schon eine GT, aber ein Freund von mir sucht schon seit 6 Wochen nach der Karte.
Diesen Artikel könnt ihr als Referenz nehmen:
http://www.kniessmediagroup.de/8800GT.html
Neben den in den Test genannten Spielen, besitze ich auch COD4, NFS Pro Street, Stalker und Crysis.


----------



## Uglyinside (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGHE Team hiermit, möcht ich mich als tester einer dieser Prachtstücke bewerben...ich denke ich ich werde alle geforderten Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen können und würde mich sehr freuen eine dieser Karten testen und etwas darüber schreiben zu dürfen.
Besitze im Moment ein E2140@3,36ghz, 4Gb Team Group Xtreem Dark Speicher, eine 2900pro@XT 256bit und ein Gigabyte P35DS4.
Wünsch euch allen noch schöne Weihnachten cya!


----------



## Overclocker06 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Tag,
Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP!-Edition bewerben. Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme. Erfahrung habe ich sowohl mit Grafikkarten als auch mit verschiedenen Benchmarks. Ich besitze eine ordentliche Schreibe und bin in der Lage mit einer 7-Megapixel-Digitalkamera digitale Fotos zu erstellen. Gerne werde ich einen auführlichen, unterhaltsamen und informativen Testbericht schreiben.

Die Karte würde in einem System, bestehend aus Q6600, GA-P35C-DS3R und 2GiB Corsair XMS2, zum Einsatz kommen. Im Moment muss dieses , zwei Wochen alte, System noch mit einer Grafikkarte vom Typ ELSA Trio64 von 1996 auskommen, da es mir bis jetzt leider noch nicht gelungen ist eine 8800GT zu ergattern. Ich hatte zwar schoneinmal eine 8800GT AMP!-Edition bestellt, nach vier Wochen jedoch aufgrund unbekannten Liefertermins wieder storniert. Aus diesem Grund würde es mich sehr freuen eine dieser Grafikkarten testen zu dürfen.

MfG
Overclocker06


----------



## M-i-p-e (20. Dezember 2007)

*M-i-p-e Bewerbung 8800 GT AMP!*

*Michael Peters aka M-i-p-e
Bewerbung PCGH Lesertest Zotac 8800 AMP!*

 Ich grüße euch sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion 
und alle Hardwarefreaks!

Auch ich bin einer von euch 
  Kann euch mit ruhigem Gewissen mitteilen das ich alle 
Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle!

Welche Gründe gibt es für meine Bewerbung zum testen der 8800 AMP! ?
  Ich verbringe so verdammt viel Zeit meines Lebens damit, Benchmarks, 
Hardwareforen, OC Ergebnisse etc. durchzulesen, Systeme für Kunden
zu erstellen und Komponenten an ihr Taktungslimit zu bringen, 
dass ich mich ab und zu schonmal frage ob ich mir nicht 
psychologische Hilfe holen sollte?   
...aber nun Spaß bei Seite.

  Ich verbringe auch gerne mal mehrere Tage damit eine Grafikkarte/CPU etc.
zu testen, wenn dies nötig ist um alles aus dem jeweiligen Schätzchen rauszuholen.

  Habe aktuelle (gut geeignet zum benchen) wie auch älterer Hardware zur Verfügung.
Was das Übertakten angeht, dafür habe ich das perfekt gefüllte Gehirn! 
Die einen schauen Tv, ich schaue 3dMark 

  Die komplette benötigte Software etc. welche für einen vernümpftigen
Lesertest momentan benötigt wird ist vorhanden.

Folgende Komponenten würden als Testsystem eingesetzt werden.
_ Aktuelles System:
-q6600 g0 @ 3,2/3,6 Wakü @ 24c/34c idle
-gigabyte ga p35 ds3 @ Wakü
-Xpert Vision 8800 gt 512 g92 @ 750/1850/2100
-4 gb ddr2 4-4-4-12 Geil Ram
-Vista Ultimate 64&32B
(8800 GTS 512 g92 @ 800/2000/2100 siehe unten)

_   Noch ein wichtiger Grund: Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder
Etwas geschenkt bekommen... ;( 

Also wünsche hier _*Allen viel Glück*_
und ein _*schönes Weihnachtsfest!


Edit: Ein Freund hat nun seine 8800 GTS 512 G92 bekommen und würde
mir diese, für einen vom Inhalt noch interessanteren Lesertest, zur Verfügung stellen.
*_


----------



## ultio (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich für den Lesertest der Zotac 8800 GT bewerben. Mit Benchmarking und dergleichen verstehe ich mehr sehr gut, auch mein Computer sollte sich für die Tests sehr gut eignen, ich besitze einen Q6600, 2 Gigabyte DDR2 RAM (800 Mhz, CL 4 4 4 12) und ein P35 Board. So könnte ich schauen, was weiteres Übertakten der Grafikkarte bringt und wie weit sie es noch schafft stabil zu laufen. 
Natürlich bin ich auch in der Lage Bilder der Grafikkarte zu machen und mit in den Lesertest einzubinden.
Schreibtechnisch bin ich auch recht begabt, so schreibe ich unter Anderem auch News bei HLPortal.de und beherrsche die typografischen Gesetze auch vollkommend .
Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich mich beworben habe, ist dass ich zurzeit nur eine GeForce 7600 GS besitze, welche mein System ausbremst wie sonst Nichts,
ich hoffe also auf Interesse, 
mfg ultio


----------



## Perykles (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest.
Ich erfülle alle genannten Bedingungen.
MfG
Perykles


----------



## Spooky (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallöchen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich liebend gerne für den Lesertest.

Da ich mir in nächster Zeit eine neue Grafikkarte werde kaufen müssen, wäre dies eine gute Möglichkeit die wahre Leistungsfähgkeit der Zotac 8800 GT AMP bei hohen Auflösungen zu testen. Mein neuer 24" von HP ist nämlich ganz schön hungrig und kommt mit meiner aktuellen XFX 7900 GTX Extreme Editon nicht mehr ganz klar!  

Kenntnisse zur aktuellen, als auch zu den Vorgänger-Grafikkartengenerationen, sowie beim Benchmarken sind aufgrund meiner langjährigen IT-Erfahrung sehr gut ausgeprägt. Selbstverständlich ist auch eine Digicam für schöne Bilder vorhanden. 

Wie ihr seht, erfülle ich die Teilnahmebedingungen durchaus gut. Ich denke, dass ich unseren PCGH Extreme Usern einen schönen Lesertest präsentieren könnte. So, das solls von mir gewesen sein. 

Grüsse,
Spooky


----------



## malte.mm (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Gut dann bewerbe ich mich hiermit! 
Ich würde diese Grafikkarte testen, weil ich zu meinem neuen System (Intel Q6600, 2Gb Kingston RAM, im Moment Saphire ATI HD3850)
und ich würde es sehr gerne testen, um mal zu sehen wie gut Crysis wirklich aussieht!


----------



## MarkusMehrwald (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Meld mich hiermit mal an.


----------



## Jbfem (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
Kann alle Bedingungen erfüllen und würde mich freuen wenn ich die Chance bekommen würde die Karten zu Testen.
Habe selber immer nur Karten von Ati gehabt und möchte nun mal eine geforce 8800 besitzen. Habe mein komplettes System jetzt auf SLI ausgerichtet, nur meine x1950pro ist mir dabei im weg.
Da mein PC fast am limit des OC ist, wäre der Austausch super, da die ATI der Flaschehals in meinem System ist. 

Außerdem würde es mich sehr interessieren einmal selbst im Benchmarking den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten zu sehen.

Mein System besteht aus:
Asus p5n32e -sli, e6300@ 2,86 (1,35v) ,corsair Dominator 8500c5d@1120mhz +Airflow nt1,45V ,1,95v, Zalmann 9500led, Bequiet 470W ,Thermaltake Armor,asus eax1950pro mit zalman vf1000 @600mhz/702mhz


----------



## Schnieftief3000 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich möchte mich auch gern dafür bewerben die 8800GT zu Testen
Mit dem Testberichtschreiben habe ich kein Problem, von benchen und OC keine Frage.
Auch wenn ich etwas jung wirke, habe ich bereits etliche High-End Systeme für Schulkollegen, Verwandte usw. zusammengestellt, und zusammengebaut.
Digitalkamera hab ich sowiso.
Spiele habe ich auch so ziemlich die aktuellsten, angefangen von Crysis, CoD 4, Bioshock, MOHA, NFS Pro Street usw. 

Ich habe auch vor allem am Nachmittag Zeit ausgiebig zu testen.
Dabei helfen wird mir mein E6300@3GHz, 2 GB Ram und Samsung Syncmaster 226BW
Ich habe Windows XP Prof. und Vista (Ultimate 32Bit), also sind Tests unter DX9 als auch DX10 kein Problem

Ich hoffe ich werde eines dieser "Raritäten" (^^,) bekommen
Frohe Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## Headshotfucker (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGHE Team, 
die oben genannten Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar.
Ich bin Mitglied im Forum und habe die Möglichkeit digitale Fotos anzufertigen. Meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist in Ordnung. 
Als passionierter Spieler sind Grafikkarten kein Neuland für mich und benchen, sowie übertakten gehören für mich zum Alltag.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen die Karte zu testen und einen Bericht darüber zu verfassen. Ein System zum testen ist vorhanden. Außerdem käme mir die 8800GT sehr gelegen, da meine Geforce 7800GTX oc von BFG kein Bildsignal mehr ausgibt . Benchmarks und Spiele sind genügend da, neuere (Call of Duty 4, Crysis...) sowie ältere Sachen. 
Die Auflagen, während der Testzeit den Testbericht nicht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen und das Gerät nicht zu verkaufen werde ich gerne akzeptieren und auch befolgen.
So genug geschrieben ^^.

Hochachtungsvoll, euer Headshotfucker (schleim )


----------



## AmW (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hey,

ich wäre auch sehr interessiert an diesem Lesertest. Ich habe mir gerade diesen Monat einen komplett neuen Computer gekauft und hatte mir auch genau diese Grafikkarte bestellt. Bis auf mein 22" TFT und diese Grafikkarte ist alles angekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich die Zotac jedoch storniert, da im Moment wohl keine Chance besteht an diese Karte zu kommen .
Die Teilnahmebedingungen sollte ich auch alle erfüllen. Schon als kleines Kind besitze ich ein Pc und habe mit der Zeit schon genug Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks gesammelt. Von der Schreibweise könnt ihr euch ja ein eigenes Bild machen, aber ich denke es müsste in Ordnung gehen. Digitale Fotos stellen auch keine Probleme da, ich besitze mehrere digitale Kameras. Den Rest der Teilnahmebedingungen werde ich auch einhalten und ich denke auch nicht, dass ich die Zotac nach dem Test verkaufen werde, außer sie missfällt mir sehr (was wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich ist  ).
Ich denke aufgrund der Erfahrung mit Pcs und der gerade neu gekauften Hardware wäre ich gut geeignet um die Zotac ausführlich zu testen.

Viel Glück an Alle und Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

möchte mich auch anmelden .

habe große erfahrung was oc und benchen anbelangt (meine aktuellen oc werte  7600gt @ 780/1080(mit Vmod) und e2160 @3,4ghz), bin selbstverständlich in der lage fotos zu machen.
verfüge über die meisten aktuellen spiele ( crysis , hellgate , ut3 usw).

habe sowohl vista als auch xp (xp 32 und 64 bit vista nur 64bit) kann also auch benches unter dx 10 machen.

würde mich sehr freuen diesen lesertest zu schreiben zu dürfen.


mein system :

core2duo e2160 @ 3,4 ghz
2gibibyte ram ddr2-800
gigabyte p35-ds3
nvida 7600gt @ 780/1080


----------



## Nemesis (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar noch nicht lange hier bei euch registriert. Aber mitlesen tue ich schon seit einiger Zeit. Normal bin ich bei Kaltmacher.de aktiv, war auch schon in der PCGH Hobbyschrauber des Monats 11/04. 

Ich beschäftige mich also schon länger mit PC Hardware. Das kommt durch meine "Spielsucht"  wo ich schon ein Grafikfetischist bin. 

Ansonsten bin ich 35 Jahre "alt", hab nen kleinen Sohn, der ständig versucht, seine Finger in meinen PC zu stecken  und bin staatl. geprüfter Techniker für Kommunikations- und Informationstechnik. 

Ich denke auch, ich wäre in der Lage, ein paar verständliche Sätze zu formulieren.

Mein System besteht im Moment aus einem Athlon 64 6400+ Black Edition, einer XFX 8800GTS 640MB, 4 GB Patriot DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 Ram, BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 600W, einem ABIT AN-M2 (Lian Li V300 Case), die CPU und Graka sind Wassergekühlt. Betriebssystem ist im Moment noch Vista Ultimate 32Bit, welches aber demnächst an meine Frau übergeht und ich mir dann die 64 Bit Version zulegen wollte. 

XP Prof. 32 bit ist auch vorhanden beide Systeme sind auch auf der Platte installiert. Als weiteren Vergleich könnte ich noch eine HD 2600pro heranziehen, die passiv in meinem "Freezer" ihren Dienst verrichtet. 

Hier bietet sich also ein Vergleich zur 8800GTS an. (die würde ich zum Temperaturvergleich auch auf Luftkühlung umrüsten und die 8800GT später mit WaKü versehen.

Gruss

Oliver


----------



## lurks (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um ein Testexemplar.
Also ich denke das ich alle Anforderungen erfülle.

Ich sollte ein bekommen da ich schon ewig auf anständige verfügbarkeit warte und meine Freundin kann endlich bei sich in ruhe bei Amazon shoppen. Bin immer bei Geizhals und schaue die verfügbarkeit an.
Danke

lURKS


----------



## D!starb (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Liebe PC Games Hardware Extreme Readaktion
*_Ich weiss es wird keine besondere Bewerbung benötigt,aber ich mache dies da ich ein sehr ordentlicher Mensch bin und dies zum gute der Optik beiträgt.

_*Die Bewerbung um eine Testversion der Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP:
*Hallo Liebe Redaktion!
Ich denke ich bin für diesen Leser Test wie geschaffen.Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich schon seit jungen Alter mit Computer Hardware (Extreme Overclocking,C++,PHP,HTML,Beiträge für Zeitungen zusteuern,Grafik Design).Ich habe so gut wie alle Grafikwandlungen mit erlebt.Ich bin im Besitz mehrerer Highend Systeme was mir eine große Auswahl für die Benchmarks ermöglicht.

*System 1:
*_Core 2 Extreme QX6850 @ 3,6Ghz (Water Cooled)
DFI Lanparty UT NF680i _
GEIL Dimm 4GB Quadkit
AUSUS EN8800GTX 768MB
Windows Vista Ultimate

*System 2:
*_AMD 64 X2 6000+ @ 3,0Ghz (Boxed)
ASUS M2N32 SLI
_2 GB Kingston HyperX
XFX 8600GT
Windows XP Professional Sp2

*Weitere Verfügbare Komponenten:
*_Gecube ATI 3870 (512mb)
Point Of View Geforce 7600GT (256mb)
_*
I*_ch wäre durchaus bereit meine Komponenten zu kombinieren für mehrere Benchmarks.Ich besitze die Spiele Call of Duty 4 und Crysis welche sich perfekt  eignen würden zu Benchmarken.Wiederrum würde ich auch 3DMark benchs benutzen.

*I*m besitz einer Digitalkamera bin ich auch (Nicon 6MP).Für die Benchmarks würde ich Grafiken erstellen im Vergleich mit anderer Hardware (Zum Beispiel meiner Gecube 3870).Ich habe Lokale Berichte für unseren Stadtanzeiger geschrieben womit ich auch das Wissen habe ein proffessioneles Layout zu erstellen.


_*Zum Test:
*Meine Tests würden so aussehen.Ich würde mir das Grafikkarten Datenblatt vornehmen um erste Vergleiche zu ziehen zu anderer Hardware.Dann würde ich es mit verschiedener Software,Games benchen.Dazu würde ich meine Hardware in den Test Rechner variieren.Ich würde auch die Temperatur der GPU im Idle und Voll-last Betrieb mit einem Speziellen Termometer überprüfen.

*Letzte Worte:

*Villeicht kommt dies hier einigen etwas schleimig vor aber ich lege nur Wert auf ein gutes Erscheinungsbild .Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eine der beiden Grakas testen dürfte.Frohe Weihnachten!

D!starb


----------



## BIRNE (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich warte schon seit Tagen auf eine neue Grafikkarte. Habe erst jetzt von AGP auf PCI-E gewechselt.

Diese Zotac 8800GT AMP! würde ich liebend gerne verbauen und testen. Dies ist zwar mein erster Post hier, aber das Forum verfolge ich schon sehr lange.

Würde mich sehr freuen den Lesertest durchführen zu dürfen 

mfg BIRNE


----------



## butter_milch (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Joa, ich würde die Karte natürlich auch gerne testen.

Zum Vergleich werde ich zwei 6600GT im SLI-Verbund und eine 8800GT Golden Sampel von Gainward einsetzen. Dies sollte vor allem im Bereich Kühlung interessant sein.

mfg


----------



## WissensDursT (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ja Griasts euch alle zusammen
Ja ich werd mich mal auch bewerben als Tester..
Ich erfülle auch alle Teilnahmebedingungen

Yihaaaa


----------



## VatoLoco84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Extrem, hiermit möchte ich auch gerne bei dem Test mitmachen, ich denke ich erfülle eure anforderungen, habe 2 leistungsstarke Rechner im Zimmer und kann einen Direkten Vergleichs Test machen, habe auch die ATI 3870 und eine normale 8800 GT 512.
Danke.


----------



## the Canadier (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi, hiermit bewerbe ich mich nun auch!
Da ich gerade meinen Führerschein mache und das schon ziemlich teuer ist kann ich mir leider solch eine Top Grafikkarte nicht leisten. Dafür habe ich viel Zeit und will schon lange mal wieder was an meinem PC machen. Da meine jetzige Karte( eine Sapphire X1800XT mit dem PE Bios geflasht) mein System ausbremst und sich somit Overclocking nicht wirklich lohnen würde. Ich würde  sehr gerne mein gut zu übertacktendes System und natürlich auch die 8800GT bis an ihre Grenzen bringen. Mit der neuen Karte könnte ich mich dann endlich in den oberen Bereich der 3d Mark06 Rangliste katapultieren. Mit meinen jetzigen 5500P. ist das nicht möglich. Ich besitze eine Cam und schreiben kann ich auch. 

Hoffentlich habe ich eine Chance


----------



## el barto (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich für den Test der 8800 GT bewerben. Ich bin selber auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte, da meine Radeon X1900 XT nicht mehr den Anforderungen gewachsen ist. Spiele meist in 1680x1050 und schalte wenn möglich AA oder AF zu. Hatte bisher nur Radeons, tendiere momentan aber stark zur 8800 GT. Benchmarks wären kein Problem, besitze einige neue Spiele ( Crysis, WiC, CoD4) und Fraps als Vollversion. Außerdem könnte ich mit dem 3D Mark06 testen. Könnte die Karte auch übertakten und schauen was aus ihr rauszuholen ist (gfs. mit Wasserkühlung). Besonders interessieren würde mich auch ein Vergleich der Treiber, da ich den Radeon-Treiber für sehr langsam halte. Digitale Fotos etc. sind nätürlich kein Problem. Meine Schreibe halte ich für akzeptabel.

El barto


----------



## Oxpdemike (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
hiermit melde ich mich auch für den Lesertest an. Ich erfülle ebenfalls die Teilnahmebedingungen:

1. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit Jahren intensiv mit Grafikkarten, Übertaktung und Benchmarks.

2. Zur Zeit habe ich eine Geforce 7900GT@580/845 mit dem Accelero S1 und einem 120mm Lüfter (mit Kabelbinder auf S1 geschnallt; kühlt besser und leiser als die Power Module von Arctic Cooling). Dieser Kühler lässt sich auch auf der 8800GT verbauen, womit ich desweiteren ebenfalls Overclocking-Versuche über die Kühlleistung des Referenzkühlers hinaus durchführen und damit auch realistische Werte für Leute, die die Grafikkarte wirklich übertakten wollen vorzeigen könnte.

3. Meine Rechtschreibung etc. ist, so finde ich, ziemlich in Ordnung .

4. Ich bin im Besitz einer Digitalkamera.

5. Erfahrungsberichte zu schreiben stellt kein Problem dar. Mir macht es spaß, Berichte über Hardware zu schreiben, sie genau zu erläutern und hoffentlich damit Leuten zu helfen.

6. Ich könnte die Grafikkarte auch mit einer 7900Gt/7950GX2 vergleichen und zudem alle Benchmarks mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo 4400@3GHZ und einem E6320 durchführen.

7. Ich bin im Besitz eigentlich aller aktuellen Spiele, weshalb ich viele Benchmarks durchführen könnte.

Mein System:

E4400@3GHZ
Geforce 7900GT
2GB Corsair 6400C4DHX
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P
Samsung HD501LJ
NZXT Hush Silent Gehäuse

Desweiteren wünsche ich allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück und frohe Weihnachten .

MfG
Mike


----------



## oksboht (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo an Alle!
Da ich seit langer Zeit schon dieses Forum durchforste, alle Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle, würde ich mich gern einmal als Testperson versuchen. Ich schraube leidenschaftlich gerne an meinem PC und würde auch gerne einmal ausprobieren wollen, ob der PCIe Port meines Asrock 939DualSata2 (mit Upgradeboard) wirklich hält was er verspricht. 
Zudem schreibe ich selbst sehr gerne und könnte mein Wissen endlich einmal Leuten mitteilen, die sich für dich gleiche Sache begeistern wie ich.

Ich hoffe, dass ich einer der Beiden glücklichen sein darf. 
mfg


----------



## korfe (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin!

Würde die Karte auch gerne testen und sie mit meiner Radeon HD 2900 XT vergleichen!
Kann unter Win XP (32 bit) und Vist (64 bit) testen!

Was mich besonders interessieren würde,wie laut sie ist,und wie schnell,oder schneller sie gegenüber meine Radeon Karte ist!

Benchmarks sind kein Problem!

Greetz!

Korfe

Intel Dual Core 6750 (3.0 Ghz)
Ati Radeon HD 2900 XT
4 GB Corsair XMS2
Asus P5W DH Deluxe

Win XP (32 bit) und Vista (64 bit)


----------



## m4Tze (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



> *Teilnahmebedingungen:* ....


Alle akzeptiert. 

Fotos und Videos können angefertigt werden. Mit Grafikkarten und den dazugehörigen Benchmark Programmen habe ich mich bereits viel beschäftigt und bin auch im diesem Sektor auf dem neuesten Stand. Ausführliche Tests zu schreiben ist für mich kein Problem da ich 1. Deutsch als LK habe und 2. Journalist im Bereich Computer eine mögliche Berufswahl wäre. Mein System dürfte eigentlich ein deutsches durchschnitts System sein. Zudem können andere, besser, ihre Systeme damit vergleichen (Da die CPU die 3D Mark06 Werte nich abnormal hoch treibt), und weil meine Komponenten entwerder bereits auf dem Markt sind oder es andere, vergleichbare oder sogar noch höherwertigere gibt. Und wie man sieht bin ich auch Mitglied auf PCGH Extreme! Testen möchte ich die Karte, weil ich erstens einmal selbst einen Testbericht schreiben will und mich für diese Grafikkarte interessiere. Außerdem würde mich der vergleich meiner jetzigen Karte interessieren und ob die CPU´s die Grafikkarten doch so sehr ausbremsen.

mfg. m4Tze


----------



## LtSnoopy (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Community, hallo PCGHX-Redaktion.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für die 8800 GT AMP-Editions von Zotac.
Auch ich erfülle sämtliche vorgegebenen Teilnahmebedingungen. Als jahrelanger ambitionierter PC-Bastler habe ich viele Erfahrungen in Bezug auf Optimierung von PC-Systemen und Integration von Wasserkühlungen sammeln können. Auch der Umgang mit den verschiedenen Benchmark-Programmen ist mir geläufig.

Momentan besteht mein System aus den in meiner Signatur angegebenen Komponenten. Alternativ besitze ich aber auch noch ein Asus P5B Deluxe als Austauschbord. 

Speziell möchte ich testen, inwiefern die 8800GT meiner vorhandenen 8800GTX Paroli bieten wird und wie sich der Stromverbrauch auf mein System auswirken wird. 
Weiterhin wäre interessant, welche Lautstärke der Originallüfter erreicht. Ich wäre sogar bereit, sofern erlaubt, einen passenden GPU-Wasserkühler zu erwerben, diesen zu verbauen und Vergleichstests Luftkühlung vs. Wasserkühlung durchzuführen. 

Für meine Verhältnisse ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mein System perfekt, abgesehen von einem zukünftigen Upgrade auf einen Intel Q9450 und der damit verbundene Umbau auf ein anderes Mainbord.

Man sagt zwar immer wieder: " Never touch a running system" aber dann kommt leider sehr schnell Langeweile auf und man sucht weitere Möglichkeiten ein System weiter zu optimieren.

Ich würde mich freuen, die engere Auswahl der Testanwärter zu erreichen.  

Ich wünsche allen Usern von PCGHX und auch den Redakteuren ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

MfG, LtSnoopy


----------



## Wingman51373 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*HAI@all*
melde mich mal als "*IT-OPA*" für den Test um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben*!!!* Ein Blick auf meinen beruflichen Lebenslauf und die Interessenseite meiner HP dürfte die Qualifikation & Neugierde befriedigen. Und ich spiele auch auf meinem PC! Ohh, in dem Alter? Ja! Wenn man mit Klötzchengrafik a la IBM PC groß geworden ist, ist die Entwicklung schon erstaunlich!

*Wünsche allen angenehme Festtage und ein erfolgreiches NEUES Jahr 2008 ohne abgerauchte CPU und zerflossene GraKa*.

Aktuelle Situation siehe Sig.


----------



## igoroff (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal für den Lesertest.

Ich habe selbst keine GF 8800 Karte, jedoch einige Bekannte mit G-80 Grafikkarten, die mir für einen Vergleich natürlich zur Verfügung stehen würden.


----------



## doppelschwoer (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Boa, das ist ja wie Weihnachten 
Schade dass ich schon eine hab, jetzt wünsch ich mir ich hätte nicht das Cosmos sondern ne Zotac 

Viel Erfolg den Gewinnern. Ist wirklich spannend nen Lesertest zu schreiben.

Wo habt ihr überhaupt die Karten her?


----------



## Bommel789 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Wie so viele in diesem Forum möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP Grafikkarte bewerben. 

Alle Teilnahmebedingungen kann ich erfüllen und mir würde es einen riesigen Spaß bereiten die Karte zu Testen und mit anderen Grafikkarten zu vergleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badman06 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Würde auch gerne die Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP testen.

Habe ein jungfräuliches System:

Quad 6600
ASUS P5E S775 / X38 Board
4096MB DDR2-800 Mushkin Kit SP2-6400
512MB EVGA GF 8800 GT "Superclocked" Superclock
und MS Windows VISTA Home Premium 32-bit+MS Windows XP PROFESSIONAL(lief schon einpaar Jahre ^^

Alles noch nicht eine Minute gelaufen.
Wird am 25.12 in Betrieb genommen.

MfG
badman06


----------



## Cat_Wiesel (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGHX,

Würde gerne eine Karte für die Community testen! Erfülle alle Kriterien!

Gruss Cat_Wiesel


----------



## Rheinhesse (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Zotac 8800GT AMP-Ed. bewerben.
Da ich selbst eine Leadtek 8800 GT besitze bin ich mal gespannt was diese von Werk aus Übertaktete Karte zu leisten im stande ist. Da ich ein X38 Chipsatz (Gigabyte X38-DQ6) bin ich gespannt ob sich ein SLI-Gespann aufbauen lässt und was es Prozentual an Leistung bringt um zu sehen ob sich der Aufpreis wirklich lohnt.
Es wäre schön wenn ich einen Antwort von ihnen bekommen würde.

Bis dahin ein Schönes Fest!!!
MFG
Rheinhesse


----------



## Hardmin1 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Nun ich teste schon seit längerer Zeit Hardware aller Art und es würde mich sehr freuen auch hier meinen Beitrag zu leisten.

  Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen meiner 8800 GTS (G80) und der 8800 GT AMP ist nur einer von viel Gründen diesen Test durch zu führen.

  Aufgrund ihres teils sehr niedrigen Preises möchte ich die Vorzüge, aber auch die möglichen Nachteile genauer beleuchten und die Karte in verschiedenen Zenarien (Spielen) ausprobieren, um aus zu loten ob es Beispielsweise Probleme mit der Kühlung gibt. 

  Meine Ausführliche Screenshot-Serie und Benchmark-Tests würde ich natürlich ebenfalls schnellstmöglich ins Forum stellen.

  Alles in allem sollte es einen ausführlichen und objektiven Test ergeben, der auch zur Kaufberatung herangezogen werden kann.

  Liebe Grüße
  Ingo Köchling alias Hardmin1


----------



## Sixfinger (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Her mit der Zotac AMP.

Hatte eine der ersten Standard XFX 8800GT.
Wurde aber wegen dem Referenz Kühler aber wieder verkauft.

Seit gestern werkelt eine XpertVision Sonic 8800GT in meinen PC und schon längst bestellt und bezahlt ist eine GAINWARD 8800GT GLH, die hoffentlich bald kommt, also wäre eine ZOTAC toll zum Vergleich.

Grüße und Frohes Fest@all


----------



## tschortschii (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ! Ich erfülle auch alle Bedingungen. Da das Testen bestimmt Spaß macht und ich sowieso ne neue Grafikkarte brauche werde ich diesen Job übernehmen


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

die *Teilnahmebedingungen *erfülle ich in jeder weise.

Hab im Moment eine x1950xtx nur da sieht es nicht ganz so gut aus mit dem Übertakten, 5-8% mehr ist eben nicht drin (Standardkühler).

Bei der 88GT wäre es mir eine Freude auf gesunde art und weise zu testen wie viel Potenzial noch aus der schönen Karte raus zu kitzeln ist.   

Na dann Daumen drück...


----------



## annihilator71 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne diese Grafikkarte in verschiedenen Mainboards (Asus P5B,Abit AB9Pro, GA-965DQ6, GA-P35-DS3....) und mit verschiedenen CPUs, NTs, und OC einstellungen testen.

Die nötigen Anforderungen erfülle ich auch alle.

zum Vergleich stehen mir auch einige Grafikkarten zur verfügung: 8800GTS320, 7950GT, 7900GT512

Stromverbrauch vom Testsystem kann auch gemesen werden, jetz brauch ich nur noch diese Grafikkarte schon kanns losgehen .

Eine 8800GT ist schon seit 4 Wochen bestellt und ist jetzt schon auf 4. Jänner verschoben worden,es ist einfach fast unmöglich an so eine Karte in Österreich ranzukommen wenn man nicht grad 300 Euro ausgeben will.


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Grüß euch!

Ja, ich bin der gleiche wie auf der PCGH-Seite... ^^
ok, also,
ich als Hardwarefreak würde mich Freuen auserkoren zu werden die Karte testen zu dürfen ^^
Folgende Benchmarks könnte ich durchführen:
Vergleich: GeForce 8800 GT (nicht übertaktet), X1950 Pro zu der Zotac

-3DMark 06/05 (mit Screen ^^ hab die Vollversion)
-AquaMark
-Crysis GPU/CPU (u. Multi- sowie Singelplayer)
-Bioshock
-Gothic3
-Oblivion

Meine Schreibe ist meiner Meinung nach recht ordentlich, hab schon ein Paar mal Artikel in Foren verfasst und habe positive Resonanz bekommen

Danke fürs lesen!  

Edit:/ Ach ja, ich erfülle alle Bedingungen!


----------



## fastkilla (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi@all, würde selbst auch sehr gerne bei diesem Test mitmachen.

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGHE, habe Erfahrung mit Computern(also nicht nur grafikkarten alleine ), Benchmarks sind auch absolut kein Problem da ich selbst immer versuche einen neuen Rekord mit meinem Rechner aufzustellen.
Meine "Schreibe" denke ich ist auch in Ordnung, sowie das mit den Bildern machen.

Zur Bewerbung selbst:
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ich einer der glücklichen Tester wäre, ich besitze selbst eine 8800 GT von Leadtek, darum wäre der Test für mich umso interessanter (Vergleich der Leistung, Wärme und Lautstärke).
Ich spiele selbst viele aktuelle Games und versuche meinen Computer auch immer auf TOP-leistung zu halten.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und frohe Weihnachten, natürlich auch an die komplette PCGHE Redaktion (schleim^^)

MFG:Nicolas Müller


----------



## DF_zwo (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest.

Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme, habe sehr viel Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten, um genau zu sein kenne ich mich wenn es um Computer geht in dem Thema am besten aus da ich viel Wert darauf lege. Das schließt Benchmarks mit ein.

Ich habe schon viele Grafikkarten gehabt: ATI Mach64 1MB, Matrox Mystique 2MB, S3 Trio 2MB, 3DFX VooDoo 16MB, NV Riva TNT2 M64 32MB, (64MB OnBoard), GF 4MX 200, GF FX 5200, GF FX 5700, GF 6800XT, GS und GT, GF 7900 GT und GTX, ATI X1950 Pro, GF 8800 GTS
Wenn es möglich war (ab FX 5200) habe ich auch Übertaktet und zwar nicht zu knapp. Dadurch prägt sich meine Erfahrung und sie wird stetig besser.

Digitale Fotos kann ich machen. Den Erfahrungsbericht mache ich auch. Ich verkaufe die Karte nicht und veröffentliche keine Informationen etc. in anderen Foren.
Achso und schreiben kann ich auch.



> (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)


Nur vorweg, ist damit auch das Übertakten der Karte gemeint ?

Und noch eine Frage...die Grafikkartenkühler (Referenz) wurden ja von Nvidia geändert. Kann es sein dass die Testexemplare diese neue Revision des Kühlers haben ? Der Lüfter scheint mir größer.


----------



## exa (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hätte ich doch bloß gewartet, jetz hab ich schon beim anderen lesertest gewonnen...;  die 8800gt hätte noch besser gepasst, da ich mir demnächst einen rechner zusammenstell, tja ce la vie

wünsche aber allen viel glück!!!


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Geforce 8800gt bewerben. Ich könnte die Karte mit einigen anderen Grafikkarten (AMD/ATi, Matrox, S3, NVidia) vergleichen wegen der Bildquallität usw.. Auch die Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Mainboards und Netzteilen testen da ich einen sehr großen Fundus deren habe. Außerdem besitze ich die 3D Marks 2000 bis 2006 in der Professional Version. Jede menge Spiele besitze ich auch (bin ein richtiger narr in der angelegenheit, will immer alles haben). Ausserdem kann ich vergleiche der CPU auslastung mit PDVD7.3 machen. Fotos kann ich auch machen. Es interressiert mich außerdem wie hoch man die Karte Übertakten kann. 
Mal gucken was wird.


----------



## beddua (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Leuts
ch würde mich gerne für den test bewerben.
ch habe viel erfahrung mit grafikkarten.
ch erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen.
Habe alle aktuelen spiele und bechmarks.
Kann mit anderen grafikkarten leistung,stromverbrauch,lauftstarke,und Übertaktbarkeit vergleichen.


----------



## v3rtex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo,[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls zu einem Lesertest mit einer Zotac 8800GT-AMP! Grafikkarte.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zurzeit bin ich 19 Jahre alt, Auszubildender als Elektroniker Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik und beschäftige mich jede freie Minute mit PCs.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Meine Nvidia Erfahrung reicht zurück bis zur längst vergessenen Riva TNT Serie, die in einem der ersten Computer in meinem Umfeld steckte. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bis heute wurden daraus Exemplare der Geforce Serien 2,4,5,6,7 und 8. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zahlreiche Übertaktungsversuche, diverse Lüfterwechsel und auch Benchmarks wurden schon erfolgreich gemeistert.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif](Alle meine Computersysteme habe ich selbst zusammengestellt und auch noch jedes Problem in den Griff bekommen.)[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Meine beiden "möglichen" Testsysteme:[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Core 2 Duo 6320 @ 1,86 GHz[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Asus P5W-DH Deluxe[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 GiByte DDR2-800 GEIL Dual Channel RAM[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Enermax Liberty 500W[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Windows Vista x86[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]AMD64 X2 3800+ @ 2 GHz[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Asus A8NSLI-SE[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 GiByte DDR400 GEIL Dual Channel RAM[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]BeQuiet! Blackline 470W[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Windows XP x86 SP2

Ein Strommeßgerät ist auch vorhanden[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zur Zeit werkelt in meinem erstgenannten Spiele PC eine 8800GTS mit G80 Chip der Firma Sparkle.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In dem 2. PC steckt noch eine 7800 GT Extreme.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Natürlich wären auch diverse Vergleiche mit diesen beiden Karten machbar.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Digitalfotos überlasse ich einer Sony DSC-F828 (8MP Spiegelreflexkamera) und einer Cyber Shot (5MP). 
Knowhow wäre mit einem Hobbyfotografen in der Familie auch dabei [/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spielebenchmarks mit Call of Duty 4, Crysis, Stalker, Bioshock und Rainbow Six Vegas sind kein Problem.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Andere Benchmarks wie 3DMark, Aquamark, PCMark sind ebenfalls möglich. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schon aus Interesse würde mich diese "Seltenheit" sehr interessieren, speziell wegen der neuen Chipserie und der höheren Taktraten in der AMP! Edition.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mein PC und ich würden uns über eine 8800GT freuen, und es wäre mir eine Ehre für PCGH einen Lesertest zu verfassen.[/FONT]


----------



## j.mclane (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich würde sehr gerne am Lesertest der 8800GT teilnehmen. Zum einen natürlich der Grafikkarte wegen. 
Zum anderen aber auch als 3D Gamer der ersten Stunde. Seit der Voodoo 1  kann ich auf Erfahrungen mit fast jedem 3D - Beschleuniger zurückblicken, wobei der Schwerpunkt bisher immer bei NVIDIA lag. Lediglich die 5000er Reihe lies ich wegen der miesen Performance aus.
Auch im Bereich Overclocking und Modifikation von Grafikbeschleunigern kann ich auf einige Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Meine ersten Gehversuche machte ich seinerzeit mit einer GeForce 2MX, die ich mit einem Monsterlüfter ausstattete und bis an ihre Grenzen übertaktete. In letzter Zeit spezialisierte ich mich aber darauf maximale Leistung bei minimaler Geräuschkulisse zu erreichen.
Zur Zeit betreibe ich in meinem Hauptrechner einen C2D 6750, der auf zwei GB RAM zurückgreifen kann. Die Grafikausgabe übernimmt hier eine GeForce 8800 GTS mit 640 MB.
Im Zweitrechner werkelt ein Athlon 64 X2 6000+ mit ebenfalls 2GB RAM und einer GeForce 7900 GTO. Diese Grafikkarte wird aber einer Aufrüstaktion zum Opfer fallen und gegen eine 3870er von ATI getauscht werden.
Ich denke, dass ich so auch einen Standesgemäßen Unterbau für die 8800GT bieten kann.
Persönlich interessiert mich natürlich der tatsächliche, das heißt fühlbare, Leistungsunterschied zwischen meiner 8800 GTS und der 8800GT. Besonders Crysis und Call of Duty 4 bieten sich hier ja geradezu an.
Die übrigen Kriterien für den Test kann ich problemlos erfüllen. Bilder könnt Ihr in allen Formaten haben und die Sache mit der Schreibe sollte auch hinhauen. 
An Benchmarks kann ich Euch Games wie Crysis, Fear und Stalker anbieten. Auch der 3D-Mark läuft in verschiedenen Versionen auf meinen Rechnern.
Ich bin gespannt, ob ich beim Test zum Zugen komme und wünsche Euch eine geruhsame Weihnachtszeit.

Viele Grüße aus Bayern!

j.mclane


----------



## Langamer92 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi PC Games Hardware Extrem Team
ich kann die genannten Teilnahme Bedingungen erfüllen.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange Mitglied in diesem Forum doch verfolge ich die Berichte aus der Normalen PC Games Hardware Seite schon sehr lange. Ich bin Mitglied im Forum und habe auch die Möglichkeit digitale Fotos bereitzustellen. Meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist im Großen und Ganzen in Ordnung.
Als aktiver Spieler sind so Sachen wie übertakten usw. auch nichts Neues für mich.
Ich würde mich echt extrem freuen die 8800Gt zu testen und einen Bericht darüber zu schreiben. Ich habe auch ein System zum testen, es ist zwar nicht mehr so aktuell (E6300@3,2GHz, 4GB Ram, Gigabyte P35 Ds4, GF 7950Gt) sollte aber für den  Test reichen. Außerdem könnte ich noch einen Vergleich zu einer Asus 8800GT erstellen, die einem Freund von mir gehört. Spiele sind genügend da, neuere und ältere Spiele.
Während der Testzeit den Testbericht nicht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen und die Karte nicht zu verkaufen werde ich natürlich akzeptieren.
So hoffentlich reicht das jetzt^^ 

Im Fertigen Bericht werde ich dann aber sicher mehr schreiben xD

MFG Niclas


----------



## BratHuhn (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hey
Ich melde mich hiermit für den Test der Zotac 8800 GT AMP an
ch erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und besitze eine 8800 gts/gtx/ultra
Damit kann ich Tests mit den anderen Grafikkarten in Leistung, Stromverbrauch und Lauftstärke durchführen.


----------



## baehrle79 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und möcht auch gern mal bei so einer Bewerbungsaktion mitmachen.
Ich lese viel eure Hefte. Ich denke mal das ich es auch hinbekomm könnt eine Neutrale Bewertung der Hardware hinzubekommen und den weiteren Anforderungen bin ich in der lage zu erfüllen.
Im moment hab ich eine 8800GTS, die recht gut läuft aber ich möcht gern neues Testen!
Ich habe jetzt erst mein System von AMD auf Intel umgebaut.

Baehrle79


----------



## sunnymick (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Beim Gehäusetest hat es ja leider nicht zum Tester gereicht, trotzdem gebe ich nicht auf und bewerbe mich hiermit für den Grafikkartentest.

Eure Anforderungen erfülle ich, desweiteren besitze ich aktuelle Hardware, um die Leistung der Grafikkarte auch beim Übertakten voll auszuschöpfen. 
Mich würde in der Praxis der Unterschied bzw. die Leistung zu den "alten" G80 Chips besonders interessieren.

Aktuelles System:

Q6600 @ 3,0 GHz gekühlt vom Thermalright Ultra-Extreme 120 mit S-Flex 1200 Lüfter
Gigabyte P35 DS4
2 GB A-Data DDR2 800 RAM
Sparkle GeForce 8800 GTX 
Samsung T166 320 GB HDD
Corsair HX520
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit

Würde mich sehr freuen, für Euch testen zu dürfen.

Schöne Weihnachten wünsche ich dem gesamten Team!


----------



## Ok.Tom (20. Dezember 2007)

*LeserTEST- Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den LeserTest der 8800GT von Zotac.

Die *Teilnahmebedingungen *möchte ich zu 100% erfüllen.

Ich suche schon seid 4 Wochen ein 8800GTfür mein System 
*ASUS P5B Deluxe  
[SIZE=-1] Intel Core 2 Duo[/SIZE]** E6600, 2 GB Ram
[SIZE=-1]Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi 
Windows Vista und XP
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]meine derzeitige Grafikkarte eine 7600GT die jeden Tag kocht.

FROHES FEST allen im EXTREME Forum 



[/SIZE]


----------



## xXPhilippXx (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Schönen Abend,

würde mich auch sehr für den Test interessieren..


Spiele aktuelle Titel wie Bioshock, Stalker, Crysis ..
Anfoderungen würde ich entsprechen nur das mit den Benchmarks habe ich noch nie gemacht, jedoch würde ich dieses auch noch mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit bewältigen.

Mein derzeitiges System:

P4 3,2GHZ
2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
6600GT (256MB) --> bald 7900GTX 
MSI 945p Neo-F
420W NT
250GB HD
usw..
2 große Lüfter + 2 Kaltlichtkathoden kommen auch noch 

Danke

Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## philipp-dahmer (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Also Formlos, nagut ist geschehen.
würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappt, hab momentan eine 8600 gts, crysis könnte besser laufen 
Mein System:
Asus P5N32-E SLI
C2D E6550@2,80 GHz
2GB Cruzial Bellastix DDR2-800
8600 GTS 256 MiByte
...

Also die Teilnahmebedingungen kann ich erfüllen!!!


----------



## freezer-one (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi!

Wie jeder Nutzer, welcher sich hier beworben hat, 
möchte auch ich die 8800 GT AMP! von Zotac gerne testen.

Warum sollte gerade ich die Möglichkeit bekommen diese exklusive Grafikkarte zu testen?

- Vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit verschiedener Hardware 
  (9800pro, 7800GT, 8800 Serie, AMD64, P4, AMDX2, Core2Quad, ...)
- Ich kenne mich mit sämtlichen Benchmarks aus -> bin quasi mit 3d Mark und Consorten verheiratet 
- Schreibstil sollte in Ordnung sein
- digitale Fotos sind auch kein Problem

-> über so eine Grafikkarte könnte ich euch ein ganzes Buch schreiben 


Abschließend wünsche ich euch allen ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!

mfg freezer-one


----------



## combat-robot (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne bewerben,
ich verfüge über alle geforderten Kriterien und kenne mich mit Grakas und Benchmarks gut aus.
Mein PC:
Core2 Quad E6600@ 3000GHz
2GB Corsaire X-Treme DDR2 Ram
MSI 680i SLI Board
1TB HDD SATA2
Geforce 8800GT
Windows XP Prof. und Vista Premium
Da ich schon eine 8800GT in meinem Rechner habe könnte ich genaue Angaben zum SLI Betrieb unter den zwei genanten OS abliefern.
Danke und Gruß
André


----------



## ThoR12 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend,

damit bewerbe ich mich mal auf den Lesertest.
Ich erfülle alle Kriterien.
Habe auch schon oft in meinem leben gebencht. Würde mich freuen.
Allen anderen noch frohe Weihnachten.
Mein derzeitiges System :
Intel Q6600 g0 @ 3000 @ 1,18V   
Gigabyte P35 DS4 
2900 Pro @ 840/900 @ 1,20 V 
2 GB OCZ Reaper
Sonic Tower @ 120mm
3D Mark06 @ 13227 Punkte


----------



## NVC (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Abend.

Ich habe schon eine Menge Erfahrungen mit aktuellen Grafikkarten und insbesondere Overlcocking gemacht.
Nun würde ich auch gerne Erfahrungen mit der 8800gt von Zotac sammeln und diese ausfürlich für die PCGHE-Gemeinschaft testen.

Bei mir gehört nicht nur eine gute Schriebe und digitale Fotos in einen Testbericht, sondern auch ein Video zu einer Rubrik wie z.B. Overlcocking oder andere Bereiche, die in einem Testbericht über Grafikkarten enthalten sind.


----------



## klefreak (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hi!

Mein Schreibstiel sollte in Ordnung sein, auch beim Grafikkartentesten sollte ich mich inzwischen etwas auskennen, hab selber eine HD2900Pro@Xt und hatte vorher eine 6800gs, 7800gs, gforce2 ultra !! und noch einige andere Karten. beim Testen werde ich möglichst alle kriterien vom overclocking bis hin zum silentbetrieb austesten und würde dafür dann auch ansehnliche Grafiken ausstellen

mit meiner Finepix S7000 lassen sich Prima Fotos schießen, vor allem die Makrofunktion kann bei der Kamera überzeugen.

würd mcih freuen, wenn ich für euch als Tester in Frage komme

lg Klemens

PS: ansonsten bleibe ich trotzdem im Forum aktiv


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
zur Zeit steht bei mir eine Umrüstung auf 
potente Grafikhardware an, um meine betagte 
X800 in Rente schicken zu können.

Bis jetzt bin ich alleine auf Tests diverser Hardwaremagazine 
angewiesen, sei es wegen der Performance oder der Lautstärke,
die sich nur subjektiv beurteilen lässt.

Durch den Test der 8800GT von Zotac wäre ich nuun in der Lage
einen ausführlichen eigenen Test zu machen. 
Das bedeutet damit, dass ich mir nun ein eigenes, eindeutiges Bild 
machen könnte.

e:/ Hätte fast vergessen, mein System zu beschreiben...

Chip: Core 2 Duo E6600
Mainboard: P5W-DH Deluxe
Ram: 4 GB Corsair Value-Ram PC2-5300
Graka: ATI Radeon X800 
Festplatte: 300 GB S-ATA
DVD-Brenner: LG GSA4040B 
DVD-Laufwerk: LG 
Kühlung:Apack Zerotherm Nirvana 120
Gehäuse: Silentmaxx St-101 Pro 

Natürlich lassen sich beim Chip Taktraten bis ca. 3,6 Ghz einstellen
und verfüge über Windows XP 32 und 64 Bit,
dazu über Vista 32 und 64 Bit.
Gerne würde ich ebenfalls die Leistung unter den verschiedenen 
Betriebssystemen vergleichen und die Größe des Arbeitsspeichers
kann variiert werden.

Auch verfüge ich über ein Strommessgerät (Voltcraft 3000) und schrecke nicht vor dem Übertakten zurück.

Natürlich wünsch ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und frohes Fest.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Bernd Steiger


----------



## StellaNor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

gerne möchte ich an diesem Test teilnehmen und bewerbe mich hiermit dafür.

Ich schreibe gerne und ausführlich. Ich habe als Frau doch ein recht ungewöhnliches Hobby,
nämlich Computer Hardware Extreme, und das nicht erst seit ein paar Tagen, sondern schon mit
em Erscheinen der ersten Zilog Z80. Seither hat mich viel Hardware begleitet, gute und
schlechte, zuverlässige und "Montagskisten".

Seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich nun eingehend mit dem Thema Extrem-Übertakten und
Benchen, insbesondere aber mit Grafikkarten (aus dem Low-End Bereich weil nicht so teuer), um
herauszufinden, wo meine technischen Fähigkeiten und die der Grafikkarten im Extrembereich
enden. Es macht schrecklich viel Spaß. Natürlich würde ich im Falle der Auswahl die 8800 GT
nicht bis aufs letzte Frame ausreizen, denn es soll ein nachvollziehbarer Test für die
breite Masse der Anwender und Leser werden.

High-End Karten sind für mich zumindest in heutiger Zeit neu. Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit besitze
ich mehrere Low-Budget Karten, wie z. B. eine Geforce FX5200, eine Geforce 8400 GS sowie eine
ATI X1950Pro. In wenigen Tagen wird eine Geforce 8600 GT hinzukommen.
Es steht ausreichend dimensionierte Hardware zur Verfügung, um die 8800 GT in allen Bereichen
zu testen. Das beinhaltet auch ein 22" TFT Display.

Im Umgang mit Benchmark-Tests bin ich sehr sicher - das Benchen gibt mehr zur Zeit mehr als
jedes Game. Es steht aber auch eine umfangreiche Spielesammlung bereit, um den
heutigen Ansprüchen der Leserschaft gerecht zu werden und über die Performance zu berichten.

Zur Bebilderung steht eine Digitalkamera mit ausreichender Auflösung bereit.

Nun hoffe ich eventuell in die engere Auswahl zu kommen und wünsche bis dahin dem gesamten
PCGH(X) ein frohes Weihnachtfest mit vielen tollen Gaben aber auch besinnliche Feiertage 

Gruß
Steffi​


----------



## Loki (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Da ich noch das alte Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 Mainboard mein eigen nenne, welches bekantlich kein PCI-e 2.0 unterstützt und lediglich über 4 echte Lanes verfügt, würde ich gerne den Leistungsverlust der 8800Gt testen wenn man sie auf GEN1 Bios umflashen würde. Leider fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld um diesen Test in eigen Initiative durzuführen , und deswegen würde ich mich freuen als "Lesertester" für pcgh meinem Wunsch nach zu gehen.
Die nötigen Programme für Aussagekräftige Ergebnisse sowei eine DigiCam sind Vorhanden, genauso wie aktuelle Spiele.
MFG 
Loki


----------



## thecroatien (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Schönen guten Abend an alle,
Hier meine Bewerbung zum Leser-Test.
Wäre ultra GEIL dieses Ding mal zu testen und überhaupt
zu Besitzen. Dann könnte auch meine 4 Jahre alte FX5500
in die Rente gehn.
Als Kamera benutze ich eine Nikon Coolpix L4.
Zum Schreiben hab ich den Duden^^.
Verkaufen wäre für mich kein Thema weil ich über alles Glücklich bin mit dem ich mal Crysis zocken könnte, auf High wär sogar noch besser^^
Ein PCi-E Slot ist vorhanden...
Ein Oc Test wäre auch interessant.
naja...
schöne Grüße und auch Weihnachten
thecroatien


----------



## AMD User (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich auch einmal, ich hätte die möglichkeit Sie auf einem AMD sowie auf einem Intel system zu testen. Interessieren würde mich wie das Verhältnis zu einer "normalen 8800 GT" in bezug auf Taktbarkeit sowie Temperatur ausfällt. Denn beide meiner 8800 GT's die ich besitze gehen locker 700 mhz Gpu bei 54 grad  mit kleinem Lüfter. Bei Wakü werden Sie nicht wärmer wie 40 Grad bei null Lüfterkrach. Lohnt sich eine Clocked Version, gibt s überhaupt unterschiede? ich konnte bei meinen alten 7900 GT @680/880 mHz auf Wakü keinen finden. Das ist wirklich zwingend zu wissen ob es sich lohnt nocht gts oder gtx zu kaufen.


----------



## Klabusterbeere (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Erfahrung ist vorhanden, somit hiermit beworben.


----------



## megalutscher (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich übertakte seitdem ich von der Nabelschnur getrennt wurde. Gebt mir die Bretter und ich uebertakte euch die damit Ihr Realitaetsnahe zum Mond fliegt.


----------



## invincible warrior (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich möchte mich auch mal bewerben.
Die Teilnehmebedingungen sollten auch kein Problem sein, habe schon hier und da paar Reviews verfasst und Rest sollte eh keine Probleme darstellen.


----------



## m_wolle (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Und auch meine Wenigkeit möchte sich für den anstehenden Test bewerben.

Meine "Schreibe" zählt, meiner Überzeugung nach, zu der gehobenen Klasse, und dies wurde mir auch schon zu Genüge bestätigt. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. (ja, ich weiß, das kann jeder sagen xD)

Mit Grafikkarten habe ich, soweit es meine System zulässt nahezu sämtliche Erfahrungen gemacht (bis hin zum Totalausfall), weiß also auch mit diesen Gerätschaften umzugehen.
Das System: 
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum mit PCI-E 1.0a (wäre interessant ob die Graka läuft)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ S939 2.2GHz @ 2.6GHz 2MB o. Athlon 64 3000+ 1.8GHz @ 2.6 GHz
1.5GB DDR 440 (OC) TakeMS&MDT + 1GB zu Weihnachten
ATI X740XL (OC) mit 120mm Lüfter =D
160GB Maxtor HD
NoName MidiTower mit allerlei Lüftereien
Tronje SmartWire 550W NT (modular)
19" LG L1953TR 2000:1 2ms
DSL 6000

Software:
MS Win XP Pro x86
o. MS Win Vista Ultimate 32bit
nahezu sämtliche aktuelle (Crysis;UT3;NFS-PS;Bioshock;CoH;...) und sehr viele alte bis sehr alte Spiele: 
http://xfire.com/profile/wollethepunisher/
massenhaft Tools + 3DMark(s)

Erfahrung:
Onboard-Grafiklösungen
OCing
Cooling
diverse Grafikkarten (auch noch welche als Vergleich zu gebrauchen)
PC-Umbau

Und:
Schallpegelmessgerät
Strommessgerät
Kumpels mit verschiedenen Systemen (Single o. Quadcore; AMD o. Intel;  ATI o. nVidia; Hinz o. Kunz..), die auch ihre heiligen Blechkisten zur Verfügung stellen würden

Ich wäre also für umfassende Tests gerüstet!
Ebenfalls verfüge ich über eine Digicam (auch Video), mit deren Hilfe ich auch für HighRes-Bilder sorgen kann.
Ebenfalls fühle ich mich in der Lage praxisbezogene, hilfreiche und detaillierte Berichte und Wertungen zu verfassen.
Falls erforderlich könnte ich die Karte auch so weit wie es geht, auseinander nehmen oder sie anderweitig modifizieren.

Ich hoffe mit dieser Bewerbung die Jury (oder den Zufallsgenerator überzeugt zu haben).

Mit freundlichsten halb erfrorenen Grüßen

M. Wollmann

P.S.: Hoffentlich wird diese Bewerbung nicht auch wieder gelöscht.. siehe Coolermaster Case


----------



## NeC01 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi, ich würde mich sehr freuen diese Karte für Euch testen zu können! (^^, wer nicht?  *gg)

Hardware  (Leider nicht das Neueste)
Asus A8N32-SLI deluxe
Gigabyte 7900GT (zalman VF900-cu, @540/760 (biosmod))
x2 4200+ toledo @2,2ghz bei 1,25vcore 
4x512 ddr400 2-2-2-6 Crucial Ballistix
Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Music
Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT
22 TFT (asus mw221U)
WinXP

Besonders aufgrund des großen Bildschirms, denn ich mir vor ein paar Monaten erworben habe, würde ich mich über die notwenidge Grafikpower freuen.


Die geforderten Kriterien erfülle ich ausreichend.

Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören!
-nunja, die chance ist ja größer als beim lotto spielen!^^

Mfg NeC01


----------



## lanlibbi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich nun auch für den Lesertest bewerben und würde mich freuen eine 8800GT von Zotac testen zu dürfen.
Da ich in einem PC-Fachgeschäft tätig bin und ich mir so ziemlich jede Hardwarekomponente zu einem Test heranziehen kann, wird mir der Vergleich zu anderer Hardware kein Problem darstellen. Auch Betreibssysteme stehen mir zu Genüge zur Verfügung, von Win95 über XP Home bis hin zu Vista Ultimate 64Bit ist alles vorhanden.
Spiele sind natürlich auch fast alle Neuen bzw. Alten im Repertoire.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen kann und werde ich erfüllen.
Benchmarken und einen Bericht zu verfassen wird auch keine Hürde für mich darstellen.

So, jetzt seit ihr dran, liebes PCGHE-Team!

MfG Christian


----------



## blackexitus (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Testen einer der zwei Grakas. Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen.
Im Moment besitze ich eine 8800 gtx und eine 7900 gs. Als Mainboards dienen mir ein nforce 680i sli sowie ein 680i lt und ein board mit 945 intel chipsatz.
Ich hätte reichlich Zeit und könnte oc-Fähigkeit, Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke etc. vergleichen.
Hier noch mein aktuelles System:
c2d e6600@3,15ghz/e6600
2gb ddr2 800
8800gtx
750 be quit dark power pro
320gb hdd samsung
22" samsung 226bw

Ich würde mich auch noch sehr dafür interessieren, wie es sich mit Lautstärke bzw bessere Kühlmöglichkeiten verhält.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## braini86 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch sehr freuen die 8800GT AMP! zu testen. Die üblichen Hard- und Softwarekenntnisse sind natürlich vorhanden.
Besonders würde mich der direkte Vergleich zu meiner 8800GTX in meinem System (siehe Signatur) interessieren. Fotos bzw. Screenshots machen ist absolut kein Problem. Wenn eine Ermittlung der maximalen stabilen Taktraten erwünscht ist, werde ich auch diese herausfinden und darüber berichten. Allerdings ohne BIOS-Mod oder sonstige "gefährliche" Eingriffe, um das Überleben der schönen Karte zu sichern. Benchmarks in verschiedenen aktuellen Games und in 3DMark06 oder auch anderen wie 3DMark05 oder Aquamark, würde ich dann mit offiziellen und inoffiziellen Beta-Treibern durchführen, mit Auflösungen von Standard bis 1920x1200. Als Betriebssysteme habe ich Windows XP Pro x86 und Windows Vista x64 um alles ausgiebig zu testen.
Ich würde mich freuen von euch als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Grüße und Frohes Fest


----------



## scrubby (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGH-Extreme Lesertest. Ich mache mein Abitur und habe kein Geld. Also möchte ich erstens, auch wenn es 3st ist, eine solche Grafikkarte und außerdem verfüge ich über ein Asus Striker Extreme womit, wie ich hoffe, ich die Grafikkarte vollstens ausreizen kann. Auch ich verfüge über gewisse Deutschkenntnisse... ^^ Im moment habe ich ein SLI-System das aus 2x6600GT Extreme von Asus besteht. Das Mainboards sowie die CPU(E6300) sind Wassergekühlt. Natürlich ist alles übertaktet. Testen tue ich die Konfiguration natürlich immer mit allerlei Benchmarks. Vergleichen könnte ich die Grafikkarte nur mit einer 7600GT von einem Freund.

Ich hoffe das nicht zu viele Schreibfehler im Text enthalten sind und würde mich sehr auf den Test der 8800GT freuen.

MfG Alexander Kurtz


Post Scriptum: Ich vergas zu erwähnen das ich mit Windows XP arbeite.


----------



## Shox (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

ich hätet gerne so eine karte, weil ich alle Bedingungen erfülle und noch mit ner 6600GT zogge
und einem athlon 6000+/asus m2n32SLI deluxe WIFI/ 2gb corsair XMS Ram


----------



## C2DOwner (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Habe zur Zeit noch ein Asus Striker bei mir und würde gerne Crysis-Benchmarks mit den zwei 8800GT's im SLI machen. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich gegen die bereits getesteten Karten behaupten können. Der Einfluss der "nur" 256bit breiten Anbindung auf die Leistung mit Kantenglättung im Dual-Betrieb interessiert mich besonders. Hoffen wir mal, dass Crytek den SLI-Patch baldmöglichst veröffentlicht.


----------



## AlexKL77 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich würde ebenfalls gerne diese Karte testen.Zufällig habe ich mir gerade die Cam meines Vaters geliehen.Und Zeit habe ich momentan leider auch zu genüge.
Außerdem würde ich zu gerne meine betagte 7900GS in Rente schicken,um das ein oder andere Spiel auch mal auf einem besseren Detailgrad als Medium spielen zu können.
Und da die eigenen Finanzen eine Neuanschaffung gerade nicht ermöglichen,kommt dieser Test ja wie gerufen! 
Mein Testsystem würde aus folgenden Komponenten bestehen:
AMD Athlon X2 4400 (65nm) @2300MHZ (bei automatischer Übertaktung im Bios 2650MHZ) ; Biostar TF570SLI; 
2x1GB OCZ-Platinum DDR2-800; Western Digital WD2000JD;
Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value; Techsolo 450W; Xp Pro
Das System ergibt beim 3D Mark 4136 Punkte mit einer Xpertvision 7900GS im Standardtakt.
Ich würde mich bestimmt ein "klein" wenig freuen,wenn ich einer der glücklichen Tester werden würde!


----------



## iShod (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo miteinander!

Mich würde die Grafikkarte brennend interessieren. Zur Zeit besitze ich eine 2900XT, in den kommenden Wochen werde ich eine 3870 besitzen. Mit diesen drei Grafikkarten könnte ich u.A. Vergleichstests schreiben. Eine "ordentliche Schreibe" besitze ich auch,ich bin Redakteur auf einer Schul- Homepage. Fotos kann ich mit einer S9600 von Fuji auch wunderbar machen. 
Kenntnisse mit Hardware besitze ich natürlich auch 

Ich habe viele neue Spiele, um die Grafikkarten auch voll auszureizen. Mit benchen und übertakten kenne ich mich auch aus, dazu steht mir ein Q6600, ein MSI P35 Neo2-Fr und, DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 Black Dragon von GeIl und ein Enermax Liberty 500W zur Verfügung. 

Frohes Fest
MfG


----------



## Freefiz (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch um eine der 2 Grafikkarten.

Ich erfülle ebenso alle Anforderungen, kann digitale Fotografien erstellen, ich teste und ändere auch regelmäßig meine Hardware. Z.Zt. betreibe ich eine 8800GTS von MSI mit 320MB GDDR3 (G80). 
Ich würde mir für diese Karte auch gerne die Finger wund testen und schreiben! Ihr würdet mir einen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllen wenn das klappen würde. 

Bitte gebt mir die Möglichkeit, euch einen Wahnsinns-Testbericht zu schreiben, der keine Fragen offen lässt! Ich werde/würde euch nicht enttäuschen!

Und jetzt bibber ich mich bis morgen durch....BITTEEEE, ein TRAUM ginge in Erfüllung

Mein System:

Athlon64 X2 5600+
MSI K9N SLI Platinum
3 GB (2x512MB, 2x 1GB) Aenon DDR2 667MHz
MSI NX8800GTS T2D320E (320MB GDDR3 , G80)


Genügend Speicherplatz (1,32 TB), genügend Zeit (Urlaub)

Zudem würden sich meine 2 Kinder freuen, weil ihr Papa plötzlich nochmal so glücklich wäre!

ICH HOFFE ES KLAPPT!!!

Also in Deutsch hatte ich auch schonmal eine 1 und habe ebenso Fachhochschulreife.
Weichspülsatz: "Aber viel wichtiger empfinde ich, das die seelische Bindung zum System vorhanden ist und davon kann ich überdimensional viel bieten!"

Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Ich bitte euch jemandem eine Chance zu geben der wirklich noch nie was gewonnen hat. Und hier könnte ich meinem leidenschaftlichen Hobby fröhnen und käme zudem in den Genuß eine der fantastischsten Grafikkarten in Händen und in meinem PCIe-Schlitz zu halten *träum*

Ein letztes und abschliessendes BITTEEEEEE


----------



## 13thstreet (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo


Da ich eine 8800gts mit 320mb speicher habe melde ich mich zum Test.
Gerne würde ich die Karte Testen wollen ,schon allein wegen der Geschwindigkeit .
Bilder sind kein Problem ,Texte schreiben auch nicht sogar freue ich mich darüber anderen es zu Berichten .
Bin auch der Deutschen sprache mächtig also kein Problem .
Im testen habe ich erfahrung da ich meine Komponenten immer auf Herz und Nieren Teste .



Gruss 
An Alle 
13th


----------



## X_SXPS07 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHE Team
dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben. Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle. Mich würde die Karte sehr interessieren, habe im Momment zwar nur eine NVidia 6600 in meinem PC, kann aber die GT auch mit anderen Grafikarten wie 7900GT/GS, leider aber nicht mit den neueren Genrationen, vergleichen. Benchmarks kann ich auch machen, habe darin schon Erfahrung. An der Karte selbst interessiert mich einfach alles, von der Leistungsfähigkeit (zusammen mit einem E6600) über die Lautstärke des Lüfters bis zur Nutzbarkeit in HTPCs. 
Eine Digitalkamera habe ich auch.
So nun wünsche ich noch mir und allen anderen viel Glück


----------



## borizb (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Begrüßungsfloskel, Anrede, Betreff - fertig!

Ok, dann mal Spaß beiseite:

Ich würde die 88GT gern in meiner Nähe haben, weil ich die Möglichkeit habe
auf vielen Boards zu testen, da ich Techniker in einem Hardwareladen bin.
Somit kann ich auch direkte Vergleiche mit einigen anderen Karten machen,
je nach Wunsch und Verfügbarkeit.
Erfahrung mit Benchmarks hab ich, vor allem Aquamark 3 und 3D Mark in
diversen Versionen.

Zur Schreibe: Ich hab mal eine Weile als freier Mitarbeiter bei einer
Tageszeitung gearbeitet, die Fachhochschulreife hab ich mit 1 in Deutsch
abgeschlossen, ich denke das qualifiziert einigermaßen zur qualifizierten
 Schreibe. 
Was aber viel mehr Wert ist als das: Ich hab Spaß am Schreiben. 

MfG Bo


----------



## E-K (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Hallo Zusammen,_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_ich würde sehr gerne die 8800GT testen, weil ich ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler bin und mich der Performanceunterschied zu meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte (siehe unten) sehr interessiert. Des weiteren würde ich ich gern die Unterschiede zwischen DX9 und DX10 in Bezug auf visuelle Qualität aufzeigen und dokumentieren. Weiterhin interessant ist die Kombination mit meiner relativ schwacher CPU. Ich war schon kurz davor, mir die 8800GT von MSI zu holen, hab aber erstmal das Geld in 2 GiB Ram und neues OS investiert.  Außerdem waren (sind immer noch) die G92-Karten kaum zu bekommen. _[/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich einverstanden und würde alle Tests durchführen und dokumentieren. Zu meiner Person, bin 29 Jahre alt, von Beruf Dipl.-Ing. Maschinenbau und arbeite in der Automobilbranche. Zur Zeit spiele ich Crysis, HL2 Episode 2, COD4._[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ich wünsche allen, die bei dieser Aktion mitmachen, viel Glück!_[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_mfg E-K 
_[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]____________________________[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_AMD X2 3800+@2500MHz 1.35V_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Foxconn C51XEM2AA 590SLI_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_ATI Radeon X1950Pro 512MiB_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_4x1GiB MDT PC800 @ 833MHz_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Vista Home Premium 64 Bit_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]____________________________[/FONT]


----------



## fac3man (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo ich bewerbe mich im Namen unserer Overglocking Community

www.freeocen.de

Wir würden alle möglichen Tests mit der Karte machen und die Karte bis ans äußerste Limit treiben.
Warum ich diese Karte haben möchte? Weil ich davon überzeugt bin das es die beste 8800er GT ist die es auf dem Markt gibt, allerdings kaum möglichkeiten gibt diese zu bekommen.

Mit den AGB´s bin ich natürlich einverstanden.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Tests

Gruß Face


----------



## M. Polle (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So, dann will ich mich auch mal für die 8800GT bewerben
Meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind auf einem hohen Niveau, aber auch für alle verständlich!
Die restlichen Punkte sollten kein Problem darstellen, Fotos, etc...
Da ich derzeit noch auf meiner X1800XT rumgurke würde ich gerne in Kombination mit meinem AMD X2 3800 2.7GHz gerne mal einen Vergleichstest machen, um wie viel denn die Leistung gesteigert würde, wenn man sich eine der leider schlecht verfügbaren 8800GTs kaufen würde.
Erfahrung mit Benchmarks hab ich zur genüge, 3D Mark, PC Mark, Aquamark...

Jo, dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich hier dann der Glückliche bin, wie natürlich alle 
anderen hier auch das Selbe für sich hoffen, allen andren daher: VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## y33H@ (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Eine 88GT/512 fehlt in meiner Sammlung 
Schreibe usw. meinerseits sollten ja bekannt sein 

cYa


----------



## JHD (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Auch ich versuche mal mein Glück. Voraussetzungen hinsichtlich ordentlicher Digicam und klarer Schreibe sind, von meiner Seite aus, gegeben. Mein "noch" aktueller Rechner ist ein AMD Athlon XP 3200+, 1 GB Corsair 400 und eine 7600 GT mit 256 MB. In dem Fall könnte man untersuchen inwieweit der arme, gequälte Rechenknecht, dem schonungslos Bioshock und CoD4 aufgezwungen wurden ( wurde jedoch bisher von Crysis verschont), noch zu Leistungsschüben zu motivieren ist. Das benchen ist mir noch in guter Erinnerung, wo es sich noch gelohnt hat. Da ich aber in näherer Zukunft vorhabe mir einen schnelleren besten Freund zuzulegen, hätte ich die nötige Grafikpower schon parat und ihr einen sinnvollen Test 

Ciao
JHD


----------



## Legume (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Die Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem für mich da.Bin im Besitz einer Digitalkamera,meine Schreibe dürfte gut sein. Einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht könnt ihr kriegen.  Erfahrung hinsichtlich Grafikkarten dürfte ich besitzen,im Bezug Übertakten ebenfalls 8800 gts 320 mb (core @ 620 MHz,Shaderclock @1550,Ramtakt @920 MHz).Also von mir aus kann es los gehen.


----------



## JaeMcBean (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hodi, da bewerbe ich mich doch glatt auch einmal für den Lesertest. Bin ja sonst eher ein stummer Leser des Forums, aber für solche Aktionen bemühe ich auch gerne meine Tastatur 

Die genannten Anforderungen stellen kein Problem dar, ich habe schon mehrere High-End Systeme zusammengebaut und gewartet und behaupte einfach mal dreist, ich kenne mich gut mit Grafikkarten & Benchmarks aus. An meiner Schreibe soll es nicht scheitern, als Mitarbeiter einer Onlineplattform bin ich das Schreiben von leserlichen und unterhaltsamen Texten gewöhnt. Meine Digitalkamera ist zwar schon älteren Baujahrs und hat einige "self-made" Reparaturen hinter sich, funktioniert aber dennoch tadellos und knippst halbwegs akzeptable Fotos.

Und warum sollte genau ich als Lesertester ausgewählt werden? Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Weil ich einfach unverschämtes Glück haben werde


----------



## lolmaster (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Mitglied? Na aber auf jeden ^^

Meine Aktuelle GraKa is die ati 1950xt ziemlich laut und langsam bissel zu alt  daher würd ich schon gern ne 8800 gt testen - mein c2d 6400 würde sich  sicher auch mal über n bissel was zu tun freuen 

Benches sind mir sehr wichtig alles was sich benchen lässt wird auch gebencht

Ne anständige Schreibe hab ich.

DigiCam ist vorhanden

Zeit für nen ausführlichen Test  ist vorhanden


----------



## Fawkes (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich erspare euch und mir jetzt einfach mal die ganze Arschkriecherei und komme direkt zur Sache:

Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen für diesen Lesertest zu Genüge. Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig, habe ein aktuelles System zum Testen und Overclocken, eine gute Digitalkamera, sehr viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Computern jeglicher Art, da ich als Fachinformatiker Systemintegration in einem Systemhaus arbeite und bin auch auf euch sicherlich bekannten Seiten wie forumdeluxx & co. viel unterwegs.

Mit mir als Tester könnt ihr euch auf einen qualitativ hochwertigen, ausführlichen sowie eigenständigen Testbericht freuen.

Ich freue mich auf eine positive Rückmeldung eurerseits und verbleibe

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jörg Schneider

PS.: Arschkriecherei gehört eben doch in eine Bewerbung.


----------



## Hoellenfuerst (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
will mich hier auch mal bewerben! Die Teilnahmebedingungen stellen keineswegs ein Problem fuer mich dar! Besitze selber eine 8800gts (320) und komme durch einen Freund an eine 8800gt mit Standarttakt ran! Also sind Vergleiche mit Aktuellen Alternativen kein grosses Problem. Bench-Erfahrung sind auch vorhanden und aktuelle Spiele wie Call of Duty 4, Crysis, UT3 usw. befinden sich in meinem Besitz um getestet zu werden!
Meine Schreibe ist denk ich soweit in Ordnung, durch meine lange Schullaufbahn und fuer euch wuerde ich auch extra das "ue" gegen ein "ü" austauschen usw 
Das die Tests vorerst nicht woanders veroeffentlicht werden koennen, versteht sich von selbst und stellt kein problem dar.
Muss nur mal schaun, ob ich noch platz hier habe um die Karte dannach zu behalten, aber das kann ich auch irgendwie regeln 


ps: hack the planet!
pps: system = amd x2 6000+, 2gb ddr2 speicher, ASUS M2N-X


----------



## sandmann4u (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi pcgh-extreme Team,

auch ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest
.
Aber waum gerade ich?

Ich interessiere mich sehr für PC's und probiere auch ein wenig meinen PC zu übertakten.
Ich kann vernünftig lesen und schreiben - und das obwohl ich aus den neuen Bundesländern komme ...
Ich habe eine ordentliche Digicam und kann damit auch umgehen.
Ich habe nicht vor die Karte zu verkaufen und liebäugel schon seit ca. 8 Wochen mit diesem Schmuckstück.
Mich interessiert die Geschwindigkeit, die Ausstattung und vor allem die Lautstärke. Da der Hersteller Zotak ja bei uns auch noch nicht lange auf dem Markt ist, möchte ich meinen Freunden auch sagen können, ob dieser Hersteller eine gute Wahl ist.


Also, ich bin auf eine Antwort gespannt!


----------



## Silversurfer (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi.

Bin auch gerne bereit bei dem Test mitzuwirken.

Ich hätte eine aktuelle, und zum Übertakten/Testen gut geeigente Plattform. 

Kenn mich sehr gut mit Rechnern aus und hab natürlich auch Erfahrung mit Testen und Übertakten usw., da ich es selbst oft mache, bzw. mich damit beschäftige.

Bin immer auf dem laufenden was so an Hardware/Software aktuell ist.

Natürlich würde ich alle Ergebnisse wahrheitsgemäß, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, präsentieren. So dass sich jeder eine reelle und hilfreiche Meinung über die Karte bilden kann.

Also kurz gesagt, is ein Hobby von mir .

Falls von Interesse, studiere Elektrotechnik im 5.Semester.

Mein Rechner:

Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi AP
2 GB Corsair XMS PC6400 800Mhz
Intel Dual Core 2 1,8Ghz @ 3,0Ghz
Bequiet Dark Power Pro
Creative Sound Blaster Pro
Artic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro
ATI x1950 pro extreme 512MB 

Das is so das Wichtigste.

Bei Fragen steh ich gern zur Verfügung. 

mfg

Ps.: Hätte auch noch COD4 und Crysis.


----------



## Peace2k (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

klasse das ihr jetzt wieder ein Lesertest macht.
Würde mich freuen für euch die Grafikkarte auf auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen und so auch einen Beitrag für andere User hier im Forum zu machen.

Natürlich erfülle ich alle Bedingungen die oben Angegeben sind. Besitze eine Digitalkamera, mit 3,2Megapixel. Ich selbst habe eine Gainward 8800GTX im Rechner und mich würde ein vergleich der beiden Karten richtig interessieren, da ich an einem HP LP2065 20Zoll TFT Monitor in 1600*1200 spiele.

Habe Windows Vista HomePremium 64Bit also sind DX10 Tests auch kein Problem.

Wenn es meine Freunde erlauben, die eine HD3870 besitzen, einen Vergleich zur 8800GT und 8800GTX zu machen. Vielleicht kann ich auch Test´s mit Crossfire durchführen. Und sehen ob PCIe 2.0 was bringt.

Mit Benchmarks kenn ich mich natürlich auch aus, man will ja auch wissen was (m)eine 8800GTX drauf hat. 


*Wünsch euch allen hier frohe Weihnachten und ein schönes neues Jahr!*


----------



## PCTom (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hmm ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch, den Kriterien entspreche ich, Ausrüstung ist auch vorhanden .Momentan arbeite ich mit XP aber für diesen Test würde ich mir Vista besorgen(obwohl es erst mit SP1 geplant war  ) um auch unter DX10 testen zu können .Der 8800 OC GT würde ich eine 8800 OC GTX gegenüberstellen können.

  m.f.G PCTom


----------



## Gromir (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend,

wie schon an meinem Benutzerfoto unschwer zu erkennen ist, habe ich bereits einige Erfahrungen im Umgang mit feuerspeienden Drachen und brenne förmlich darauf auch diesem auf die Pins zu fühlen.
Selbstverständlich nur in Form eines ausführlichen Hardwaretests, dessen Ergebnisse ich umfassend und optisch ansprechend präsentieren werde. 

Viel Spass beim Durchlesen all dieser interessanten Bewerbungen.
Gruß, 
Euer Gromir


----------



## Tremendous (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Schönen Guten Abend PC Games eXtreme Team,

ich möchte auch mich zum User Test der *Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP* anmelden. Durch meine langjährige Erfahrung mit PC-Systemen und der Versessenheit immer mit aktueller Hardware mein System zu beglücken würde es mich auserordentlich freuen auch einmal aktiv eine Bewertung + Test zu verfassen. Bisher habe ich meine Kaufentscheidung immer von Tests abhängig gemacht und wäre dann zum ersten Mal in der Lage federführend mitzuwirken.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten reichen bis zur Riva 128 zurück. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich jede Generation an Grafikkarten Hardware bis zur X1950 PRO von ATI mitgemacht. Jede neue Systemkonfiguration habe ich bisher einem Benchmark unterzogen um die aktuelle Leistung mit derer anderer Usern im Internet zu vergleichen.

Neben meiner Begeisterung bringe ich ebenfalls aktuelle Spieltitel wie COD4, Crysis und UT3 mit um die Performance der Karte in den Lesertest mit einfließen zu lassen.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich ebenfalls. Als Kamera für digatiale Fotos steht mit eine Digitalcamera von Sony zur Verfügung.

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein vorhanden
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben vorhanden
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt) vorhanden
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen vorhanden
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen vorhanden
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen vorhanden
- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester super 

Als aktuelle Hardware stehen mir zur Zeit folgende Komponenten zur Verfügung:

Sollte ich zum test ausgewählt werden lege ich mir noch ein neues Mainboard zu um die Vorzüge von *PCIe 2.0 x16* für die Karte zu haben mit dem: *GigaByte X38-DS5*.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2,2 GHz @ 3,0 GHz 
RAM: 2048MB DDR2-667 PC-5400 MDT 
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon X1950PRO AC 
Motherboard: Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 
Netzteil: be quiet! BQT E5-500W
Soundkarte: SB Audigy 4 @ Creative 
Betriebssystem: WindowsXP Home 
Monitor: FP71V+ @ BENQ 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tremendous


----------



## Thomas2605 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So nun werde ich mich auch mal bewerben!
Digitale Fotos kann ich mit einer Canon Eos 400D machen.

An Vergleichsgrafikkarten habe ich da:
HD2400PRO, Sapphire HD3850 512MB, Gecube HD3850 Turbo,
Gainward 8600GT, XFX8800GTS 640MB (96 Pipes), XFX8800GTX

Ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung im OC bereich da ich schon meinen 386er per Quarz übertaktet habe!

Ich studiere Maschinenbau im 8. Semester.

Als Betriebssysteme habe ich XP-32bit, XP-64bit und Vista 32bit installiert.

An Benchmarks hätte ich auch viele aktuelle Spiele/Benchmarks zur Verfügung! (CoD4, UT3, Crysis, NFS Pro Street...)

Für Fragen stehe ich natürlich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

so dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.

alle anderen haben schon soviel geschreiben, deswegen lass ich das jetzt mal


----------



## memphis@Mg (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Pcgh-Extrem,

ich bewerbe mich auch um als Tester endlich ins Geschäft einsteigen zu können!
Mitglied bin ich schon länger und zum Vergleich der 8800GT kann ich eine Vmod 8800ultra und eine 640Gts stellen! Gerade in sachen Overcklocking sollte es keine Probleme geben! Ich würde auch dann im Test das Muster mal an seine MAX Grenze treiben, natürlich mit einem Vmod!

mfg Memphis!

EDIT: Bilder mache ich mit einer 400D, sollten also gestochen Scharf werden!


----------



## Bennz (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Beworben


----------



## Atosch (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo ich würde sehr gerne diese Grafikkarte für euch testen.

Ich habe Windows XP und Vista als OS installiert und kann somit einen Vergleich zwischen beiden Systemen bieten. 

Benchen kann ich das ganze auch mit Aquamark - 3DMArk06 und vielen aktuellen Spielen wie Chrysis etc.. Erfahrungen im Übertakten von Grakas habe ich auch.

Meine Graka Historie. Matrox Mystique + 3dfx Monster 3D; Voodo 2; Voodo 3 3000, Ati 9800 pro, Geforce 6600, Aktuell Ati X1800XT.

Ihr seht also das es
zeit für eine neue Graka ist und
dass ich schon über einige Erfahrung in Sachen Grakas verfüge.
Möglichkeiten für digitale Bilder habe ich auch. Auch Könnte ich den Zalman VF-900CU zu Testzwecken auf die 8800GT Montieren und so die Temp-änderung Dokumentieren.

Da ich schon immer scharf auf eine 8800GT bin aber leider durch meine 2.Ausbildung Geldlich sehr eingeschränkt bin, würde ich mich sehr über ein Weinachtsgeschenk in Form einer solch tollen Grafikkarte freuen.


----------



## Birdie-W@n (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als tester für die zotac 8800gt amp!.
mein restliches system besteht aus einem core2duo e4400@333MHzx8, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd. zudem besitze ich einen samsung 226bw 22"er, der sich wünscht, befeuert zu werden 
vista x64 und windows xp sind installiert.
3dmark, aquamark sowie aktuelle und populäre spiele wie crysis, hellgate:london und world of warcraft sind vorhanden.
über eine positive antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Valermos (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Auch ich würde die Karte gerne Testen.

Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen 

Hatte bereits folgende Karten
Geforce 2 Pro / ATI Radeon 9200 / Geforce 6800 / GeForce 7900 GTX / GeForce 8800 GT
Alle Karten habe ich erfolgreich übertakten können.
Mit Ausnahme der GeForce 2, da waren nur 20 MHz mehr Chiptakt drin.^^
Habe zudem Erfahrungen mit einer BFG 8800 GT OC.
Lasse diese auf 725/1830/1020 stabil laufen.


Mein jetziges System steht im Sysprofile.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ok, ich stelle mich auch mal brav hinten an. Wer weiß?

 Computerpraxis seit 1983, PCs seit 1989, kaum eine CPU ausgelassen 
 Overclocker mit Herz und Verstand, sowie dem Wissen, dass sich nicht alles endlos dehnen läßt
 Praxis bei Erstellung technischer Dokumentationen, OC-Erfahrung seit 1992
 Besitze mehrere PCs (u.a. Q6600 3GHz + 8800 GTS@680/1600/950 + 4 GB // X2 4200+ und 7800GS+
  Athlon64 3800+@2,7GHz + 7800GS, alles OC)
 Betreibe Vista Ultimate und XP Prof. parallel
 Sehr umfangreiche Spielesammlung (und natürlich auch -praxis)
 Programmiere beruflich u.a. auch 3D-Anwendungen sowie in der Freizeit Trainer & Spieletools

Und warum ich mich nun bewerbe?

 Das private Budget für einen Familienvorstand ist leider nicht unendlich
 Ich müsste mir nicht schon wieder einen Grund einfallen lassen, warum es eine neue Karte sein muss.
 Meine jetzige Karte würde garantiert noch jemandem Freude machen.
 Ich teste und übertakte gern - eine Dokumentation, auch mit Ingame-Screens, wäre kein Problem

Und - es war eigentlich auch der letzte Auslöser, mich hier bei Euch anzumelden


----------



## netwizzard (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

moin zusammen, auch ich möchte mich auf diesem wege für den test des feinen stückes bewerben. normalerweise bin ich in hwluxx unterwegs und habe mich dort eher mit dem oc-verhalten von wassergekühlten mainboards beschäftigt. da ich in letzter zeit häufig gamer-pc´s für kollegen und freunde zusammenstelle und baue und in diesem zusammenhang die saphire hd2900pro verbaut habe ( die 8800gt ist ja nicht wirklich verfügbar gewesen ), wäre es doch interessant, fest zu stellen, wie sich die gt bei crysis, cod4, bf und konsorten verhält. ich denke für den otto-normal-anwender dürften praxisorientierte game-benches und moderate oc-tests und -tips, interessanter sein als brutalo-oc-versuche und synthetik-benches, die häufig mit der realität nichts zu tun haben.

ob ich eine vernünftige schreibe habe, könnt ihr ja an hand dieses kleinen textes beurteilen. oder einfach mal bei hwluxx in den threats vorbeischauen. ob die bilderqualität euren ansprüchen genügt, könnt ihr _hier_ überprüfen.

dann schaun wir mal, ob mich die lostrommel in die engere auswahl lässt.....

gruss netwizzard


----------



## ExtremeGamer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Hardware Extreme!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für einen ausführlichsten, penibelsten, detailreichsten, übersichtlichsten Grafikkarten-Test ever. 

Ich habe vor Kurzem einen Aufrüst-Set mit P5W DH Deluxe, C2D E6600 und G.Skill DDR2-RAM 2x1024MB erworben und möchte unbedingt eine 8800 GT mit rein stecken und anschließend das System ausreizen und ausgiebig auf Temperatur, Kühlung, Lüftung und natürlich Leistung testen.

Ich habe eine Canon G3 und kann gute Fotos schießen und in Photoshop bearbeiten. Ich habe auch beruflich mit Redaktion und digitalen Fotobearbeitung zu tun (Redakteur und Administrator eines CMS). Ich betreibe außerdem ein kleines privates Blog. Ich habe viele Reviews gelesen und weiß, worauf es ankommt. Hardware, Tuning und Gaming ist mein leidenschaftliches Hobby.

Ich hoffe, das Schicksal belohnt mich wenigstens ein Mal im Leben. Möge der liebe Gott euch und mir dabei helfen.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## tg.whm (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin moin!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die o.g. Grafikkarte der Firma Zotac.

Die Rahmenbedingungen sind alle erfüllt, Zeit habe ich als Student genug um mich darum zu kümmern... ^^

Grüssle aus Oberschwaben

Tobias


----------



## SvSnake (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Für einen Ausgiebigen vergleich zwischen dieser Grafikkarte und meiner ( 8800 GT ) wäre ich gern bereit! Ich verfüge über 2 Systeme die ich dafür bereitstellen würde. Ein System ist ein 32 Bit Sytem und das andrere ein 64 bit System. Somit kann mann gelich vergleichen wie es sich damit verhält (z.B.)  Die Vorraussetzungen die Gestellt werden sind kein Problem. 
Das sind erstmal die kleinen vor-infos. Sollte Ich einer der Glücklichen sein, werde ich natürlich mehr dazu schreiben welche Systeme und Benchmark cih verwende.


----------



## germanbozz (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebe Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Zotac 8800gt AMP!

ich kann alle Anforderungen erfüllen:
-Ich habe viele Erfahrung in Grafikarten und habe mehrere geforce 8 zum vergleich!
-Für gute digitale bilder ist auch gesorgt,eine casio exilim ex-v7 mit 7,2mp ist vorhanden.
-alle restlichen Anforderungen erfülle ich auch.

mfg M.Krinke


----------



## desmond1974 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo!!!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Test der Grafikkarte von Zotac. Ich besitze mehrere Systeme, mit denen ich in der Lage bin, umfangreiche Vergleiche durchzuführen. Mein Hauptsystem ist derzeit dieses: http://www.sysprofile.de/id25324

Darüber hinaus sind mehrere Systeme mit DualCore Prozessoren von AMD (So939 und AM2), von Intel (C2D6600, C2Q6600, Pentium M in Desktop) mit Speichermengen von 2-8GiByte verfügbar. Ich kann an mehreren Bildschirmen (Monitore und HDTV) mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen testen. Als vergleichbare Grafikkarten verfüge ich über eine 8800GT OC, 8800GTS 640 und eine 7950GX2. Ich behaupte, dass ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe, da ich das auch beruflich häufiger benötige. Eine gute Digitalkamera ist ebenfalls verfügbar, ordentliche Fotos sollten da herauskommen.

Last but not least habe ich im Augenblick auch die Zeit, umfangreiche Tests durchzuführen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es mal klappen würde.

MFG Desmond


----------



## MistkerL' (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Schönen guten Morgen Redaktion, hallo Daniel,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest der 8800GT von Zotac. Die Teilnahmebedingungen sind erfüllt, ich würde zugern diese 2 Karten bei mir testen. Einen ausführlichen Bericht würde es dann von mir geben, auch Vergleiche zu anderen Karten wie zum Beispiel zu meiner Leadtek 8800GT würden in Betracht gezogen.

Erfahrungen sammel ich meist hier an meinem Arbeitsplatz, ich mache derzeit die Ausbildung zum Systemintegrator. Aber übertaktet wird natürlich immer zuhause, da schmeckt der Kaffee besser . Viel Glück auch allen anderen Teilnehmern! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## D-Day (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

es wäre mir eine Ehre für ein so renommiertes PC-Fachblatt mal einen Test bzw.
Review durchzuführen.
Die Nvidia 8800gt ist ja momentan in aller Munde was das Preis/Leitungsverhältnis angeht. Selbst besitze ich aber noch keine.
Da ich meinen PC selbst zusammengeschraubt habe, sollte die technische Seite keinerlei Probleme darstellen. Alle nötigen Benchmark Programme sowie Übertaktungstools sind vorhanden. Im Besitz der Neusten Spiele bin ich ebenso.
Das Einzige womit ich nicht dienen kann ist ein HD Laufwerk bzw. Blueray.
Also würde die Cinema/Videotauglichkeit sich nur auf herkömmliche Laufwerke beschränken.
Also bis dann.
Mit den allerbesten Weihnachtsgrüßen
D-Day


----------



## Ace (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Leute!!
Ich Bewerbe mich auch mal für einen ausgiebigen Test der 8800GT!Da ich im  Besitz aller aktuellen Games bin,(Crysis,Call of Duty4,Need for Speed Pro Street)  die Grafisch einiges zu bieten haben,würde mich der Test sehr Interessieren.Benchmark Programme sind auch alle vorhanden.Mein Aktuelles System könnt ihr unten aus dem sys Profile entnehmen.Bin im Besitz einer 8800GTX.Würde gerne die 8800GT auch unter Wasserkühlung mal Testen(Leistung, Temps usw.)Die Anschaffung des passenden Wasserkühlers ist kein Problem!!
mfg
Ace


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team: hiermit möchte ich mich doch auch gleich bewerben, um mal einses der guten stücke testen zu dürfen.
natürlich erfülle ich auch die teilnahmebedingungen und hoffe, dass ich einer der glücklichen "gewinner" sein darf, da ich schon fast ein grafikkarten freak bin. benchmarks und so würde ich natürlich auch liebend gerne für euch testen dürfen, da ich auch auf neue speile zurückgreifen kann. 

das förmliche sollte reichen...BITTE, wenn schon keine colle G 9 maus, dann sone hammer graka^^ 
(PCGH team bitte ignorieren: auch wenn die meines wissens im gegensatz zu anderen herstellern eher das mittelfeld bilden dürfte kanns ja mal nicht schaden)


----------



## tarnari (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen!

Erst mal danke für dieses Super-Angebot!
Die Vorraussetzungen sind erfüllt und die Bedingungen selbstverständlich akzeptiert.
Da will man doch gerne sein Glück versuchen.

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt und verbringe die meiste Zeit mit meiner Arbeit, meiner Freundin, meinem PC und meiner D&D-Runde. Etwa in dieser Reihenfolge.
Mein Bolide entspricht sicherlich nicht dem Durchschnitt dieser Hardware-Seite. Aber ich denke er stellt momentan das obere Ende der breiten Masse dar, wenn man nach Valves Hardware-Index geht.
Gute Leistung für gutes Geld ist immer meine Devise.
Ich habe viel Zeit damit verbracht NVIDIA-Karten zu übertakten, Pipelines-Freischalten ist da ein Schlagwort. Riva-Tuner, ATI-Tool, 3DMark06 und Aquamark, damit kenne ich mich am Besten aus. Ich übertakte immer soweit es das vorhandene(!) System zulässt, ohne V-Mod, BIOS-Flash oder sonstige Sachen.
Meine Spiele (Crysis, NWN2, Bioshock, Anno1601, STALKER...) laufen auf einem "kleinen" 19" TFT. Das ganze über WinXP.

Ich glaube, High-End Tests existieren viele. Mein Eindruck aber ist, dass einige im Web sich über einen Test auf einem Durchschnitts-PC freuen würden. Lohnt sich der Kauf dieser Karte bei meinem System oder muss ich komplett aufrüsten? Mit dieser Frage plagen sich viele! Inklusive mir.

In diesem Sinne:
Frohet Fest, une jute Rutsch!

Tarnari


----------



## Chefkoch (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hohoho.
Möchte mich auch als Tester bewerben.

Bisher habe ich so einige NVIDIA Grafikkarten testen können, u.a.:
Riva 128ZX - mein 1. Schmuckstück, damals noch onboard. Mit ihr erlebte ich meine ersten Gehversuche in PC Games. Meine(n) Amiga empfand ich dann irgendwie nicht mehr so gut - obwohl ich den Amiga(s) (500, 600 & 1200) lange die Treue hielt.

MSI GeForce 3TI200 werkelt noch heute in meinem I-Net PC. Im Februar werden es 7! Jahre. Leise da passiv gekühlt und leistungsstark. Damals. Vor 7 Jahren.

GeForce 4400 Ti, zu der Karte kann ich nicht viel sagen. Sie wollte mich nur 10 Monate begleiten.

[SIZE=-1]GeForce FX 5900 XT die hatte ich nur ein paar Tage für einen Kollegen getestet. 
[/SIZE]

Asus GeForce EN6600GT auch mit dieser Karte hatte ich nur ein kurzes Intermezzo. Leider war die Karte nicht so leistungsstark wie erhofft.

Albatron GF6800 Ultra - auf die war ich stolz. Ehrlich.

Leadtek GF7950GT die habe ich für einen Freund gekauft und erstmal getestet. War bis zum Kauf meiner XFX echt neidisch darauf, nun ist mein Freund neidisch auf meine Karte.

aktuell die XFX GF8800GTS 320MB (G80)
Bin seit einigen Jahren begeisterter Schrauber, OC kommt bei mir meist nur kurz zum Test zum Einsatz. Benchmarks mache ich nach jedem Hardware-, Bios-, und/oder Treiber-update. Außerdem habe ich die Ergebnisse aller! von mir jemals im Besitz befindlicher und getesteter Grafikkarten.
Mein aktuelles PC Setup könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen, die erforderlichen Kriterien sollte ich komplett erfüllen. Auch im Beruf habe ich viel Hardware zu tun.

Wäre schön den Vergleichstest zwischen den Generationen weiterführen zu können.
Bin im Besitz aktueller Spiele (wie z.B. Crysis, NFSS, CoD4 etc.), sehe mir gerne aktuelle Filme auf DVD an - am liebsten am TFT, da mein TV noch ein röhrender Kollege ist.

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, happy Chanukka und einen guten Rutsch,
Chefkoch


----------



## thetutz (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Na wenn das mal kein Zufall ist! 
Jetzt bin ich schon seit ca. 2 Monaten am suchen und entscheiden ob eines würdigen Geburtstagsgeschenkes für den zukünftigen Zotac 8800 GT AMP Tester...(also mich ) und war schon fast bei der neuen 8800 GTS mit G92 Chip gelandet, da kommt ihr und wollt mir unbedingt die Freude eines vorfristigen Geschenkes machen. Also recht habt ihr, meine Radeon X1900 XTX muss raus, denn 5800 3dMarks locken keinen mehr unterm Weichnachtsbaum vor. Und wenn ich schon eine 8800 GT von euch bekomme, verpflichte ich mich hiermit, meinem Rechenknecht noch eine Intel Q6600 G0 zu spendieren...was tut man nicht alles für euch?!?


----------



## mayo (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Tja....

ich möchte mich dann auch mal um diesen Hardware-Test bewerben.

Im Moment fahre ich noch auf der guten alten MSI 7900 GTO. Seit nun 6 Wochen durchforste ich alle Preisvergleiche und konntem ich immernoch nicht für eine neue DX 10 Grafikkarte entscheiden.

Da ich ein begeisterter "Zocker" bin und sowohl die ansprcusvolle Strategie als auch die effektvolle Shooter Ballerei geniesse, verfüge ich über eine grosse Spielesammlung an DX9  und DX10 Titeln, die auch im dirketem Vergleich "gebencht" werden können.

Zur meiner "praktischen" Qualifikation kann ich nur sagen, das ich seit nun über 12 Jahren PC`s einrichte, zusammenstelle und ständig an einer anderen "Baustelle" werkle. Auch bin ich auch seit nun mehr als 10 Jahren Wakü-Besitzer/Bastler.

Die 8800GT würde sich auch gut mit dem OC E4500 verstehen und ein geräumiges Zuhause finden.

In dem Sinne.... Schöne Weihnachten, guten Rutsch und ein schönes Neues.

mayo


----------



## Tobbe (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Tag!

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für ein Testexemplar bewerben.
Ich besitze seit geraumer Zeit eine PNY Geforce 8800 GTS mit 640 Mbram, mit G80er Chip. Da ich sie wasserkühle, sind gute OC-Ergebnisse möglich.
Bin deshalb sehr daran interessiert, die neue Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP ausführlich zu testen.

Meine Referenzen:
Habe viel Erfahrung mit dem Umgang von Pc-Hardware,
Gute Benchmark Kentnisse (arbeite mit der 3dMark 06 Advanced Edition),
zudem habe ich eine geeignete Testplattform:

Asus Commando,
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3,2 Ghz
2x 1024 Mb Corsair Ram,
400 Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet,

Ich hoffe diese Informationen reichen für diese Bewerbung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tobbe


----------



## Konzy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Morgen erst einmal!

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich zu diesem schönen Grafikkartentest.

Da ich sowohl über etwas Erfahrung im Bereich Grafikkarten und Benchmarks habe und aufgrund meines Schülerdaseins (12.Jahrgang Gymnasium) auch gewohnt bin Berichte in sauberer Sprache zu produzieren, sehe ich mich für einen Test geeignet.

Als direkten Grafikvergleich könnte ich meine derzeitige 8800 GTS (320 MB) hinzuziehen.

Ich hoffe ich könnte überzeugen, wünsche frohe Weihnachten und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück

mfG
Konzy


----------



## Luke_14 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Extreme Redaktion.

Ich würde die wie sicher viele andere auch an dem Lesertest mit der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP teilnehmen und eines der Exemplare für euch testen. 
Die oben genannten Anforderungen erfülle ich auf jeden Fall. Außerdem könnte ich einen Vergleichstest mit einer (übertakteten) Radeon HD3850 durchführen und auch die 8800 GT übertakten. Temperaturtests sind auch kein Problem. Zeitlich könnte ich das auch noch unterbringen. Leider ist ein Test mit PCIe 2.0 nicht möglich, da mein Mainboard die neue Schnittstelle  nicht unterstützt und ich kein geeignetes Netzteil besitze. 

Meine Hardware:

Intel Q6600 (3.0 Ghz/2,4 GHz)
Gigabyte P35-DS3
2 GiByte DDR2-800(833 bei FSB 333) Ram
Asus EAH3850 (668/1656/400) (GPU/Speicher/RAMDAC) (übertaktet: siehe Profil)
480 Watt Tagan Netzteil

Als Benchmarkprogramme stehen 3D Mark und Cinebench zur verfügung.
Neuere Spiele hab ich leider keine, da das ganze Geld in den neuen Pc geflossen ist.

In dem Sinne noch wünsche ich allen noch frohe Weihnachten und wunderschöne Feiertage.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel


----------



## SEK Saegeblatt (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo X-team,

ich hätte auf jeden fall Interesse die Karten mal auf Herz
und Nieren zu Testen.
Ich besitze auch noch zwei Karten um mal einen Vergleich
zu machen :8800 gts 320mb u. 8800gts 512mb.
Benchmarken versteht sich von alleine bzw. Temperaturen auslesen
und dergleichen.
Fotos machen ist auch kein Thema, ich knipse mit einer
Canon EOS 350D.
Meine Hardwaredaten stehen im Profil

Gruß
SEK Saegeblatt


----------



## young_hova (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
> ...



Hallo PCGH,

ich würde gerne die Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP testen.
ich besitze schon seit meiner radeon 9800pro, die etwas besseren GraKas.
Berichte und Fotos sind auch gar kein Problem.


Gruß Y_H


----------



## Tsun (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGHE Team, 
die oben genannten Teilnahmebedingungen stellen für mich kein Problem dar. 
  Ich bin der beste Kandidat für euren Lesertest. 
  Seit nun mehr  7 Jahren, hat alles mit der Geforce 2 MX und einem AMD Duron (800Mhz) angefangen. Danach ging es mit dem neu gewonnenen Hobby erst richtig los. Die Freunde und Familie konnten gar nicht so schnell schauen, wie  ich die Geforce 3,Geforce 5900 Ultra, Ati Radeon 9800 Pro, Geforce 6800 Ultra, Geforce 7900 GTX und letztendlich die Nvidia  8800 (G80) GTS 640  gekauft hatte.


  Desweiteren bin ich ein begeisterter PC Spieler und habe die aktuellsten Games (NFS: Pro Street, Crysis, Call of Duty 4,FIFA 2008, Hellgate).Ich denke so wäre ich abermals der beste Kandidat für den Test, weil ich zu jedem Game einen Benchmark stellen könnte.


  Im Verlauf des Tests würde ich außerdem meine übertaktete XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 640 (G80) gegen die Zotac 8800 GT AMP Edition in verschiedenen Spielen  antreten lassen und schauen wer das Rennen gewinnt.
  Bei meinem Test wird die 8800 GT auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Das heißt auf Übertaktbarkeit, Stromverbrauch (Idle Last), Belastbarkeit, Temperatur (Idle, Last) und Lautstärke.
  Auch für mich ist es kein Problem digitale Fotos etc. zu machen.

  Mein Testsystem wäre:
  Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 (2000Mhz) @ (3000Mhz)
  Geforce 8800 GTS 640 (G80)  (auf Wunsch bei mir übertaktet)
  Gigabyte 965P DS3
  G.E.I.L DDR2 (800 MHz)
  CPU wird mit ZALMAN 9700 NT gekühlt.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tsun.


----------



## mrBlonde13 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
ich liebäugle schon eine geraume Zeit mit der Anschaffung einer neuen GraKa. Leider blieb mir der Kauf bisher verwehrt, da die studentischen Haben-Beträge auf dem Konto eher seltener Natur sind.
Daher kommt mir euer Testangebot wie ein, anscheinend sehr schwer zu ergattendes,  Weihnachtsgeschenk vor.
Ich besitze ein nicht unbedingt aktuelles System, welches allerdings recht interessante Seiten besitzt. Ich würde die Karte in meinem Shuttle St20G5 Barebone in Kombination mit einem x2 4200+ und 2GB Ram testen. Ich denke gerade in bezug auf Lautstärke, Wärmeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch kann diese Testumgebung punkten. Sicher ist auch die Skalierung mit dem nicht absolut zur HighEnd-Klasse gehörendem Prozessor interessant. Als Bildschirm dient ein ASUS 20" TFT im 16:10 Format, der auch entsprechend hohe Auflösungen wiedergibt. Test unter den Platformen Windows XP und Vista sind möglich. Zu diesem Zwecke sind auch aktuelle und nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Spiele einsetzbar(Crysis, Call of Duty4, Bioshock, Half Life2, Stalker,PES8....).
Euren Anforderungen fühle ich mich gewachsen, Overclocking ist mir nicht fremd und das Benchen ist mir eine Freude.
Ich freue mich auf Eure Antwort.


----------



## L0cke (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: *bin ich*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben: *hab ich*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:* wozu hat man denn Deutschunterricht gehabt       *
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: *kann ich*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGHExtremeschreiben:*mach
                                                                                                                                           mach ich 
                                                                                                                                           doch sehr
                                                                                                                                           gerne *


Passende Hardware um meine Erfahrungen im Tests anwenden zu können ist in Form der CPU als  E4500 (2,2-3,5ghz) ,sowie eines Q6600 (2,4-3,7ghz), als Mainboard Asus Blitz Formula und eines Abit Fatality vorhanden, über die Menge an Arbeitspeicher brauche ich wohl kein Wort zu verlieren, denn dieser ist in rauen Mengen vorhanden
.
Die Karte wird natürlich auf die üblichen Testkriterien hin untersuch, und evt. auch darüber hinaus einigen weiteren Tests und Umbauten  unterzogen. 

Ich sollte für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden, weil ich es liebe mit Computerhardware in Berührung zu kommen, und sehr gerne meine Erfahrungen mit anderen  teile.


frohe Weihnacht/neues Jahr und mfg L0cke

p.s. ein Bild einer Übertackteten Karte, eines 3DMark06 Durchlaufs sowie ein Crysis Benchmark habe ich angehängt habe ich angehangen.


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo alle miteinander

Ich möchte mich hiermit als Testkandidat bewerben.
Ich bastele schon seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr (ich bin jetzt 20) an Computern rum und bin auch schon lange in diversen Foren aktiv. PCGHX hab ich erst gestern für mich gewonnen, aber ich will hier in ZZUkunft auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich bin aber aus einem anderen Grund derperfekte Kandidat. Ich habe mir gestern ein neues Mainbaord bestellt. Und nicht irgendeines, sondern das XFX nForce 780i 3-Way SLI Intel Motherboard, das erste nForce 780i-Board, das in Deutschland zu haben sein wird. Das Board unterstützt 3-Way-SLI und, ganz wichtig, PCI-E 2.0. Das wäre doch mal spannend, die Kombi nForce 780i (mit PCI.E 2.0) und 8800GT (mit PCI-E 2.0) zu erleben. NVIdia behauptet ja, die KOmponenten seien perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Testen wir es doch....
Noch was zu mir. PCs sind mein Leben. Ich gehe auch immer mit viel Liebe an die Sache ran. Zum Beweiß, mein Sysprofil:  
*  http://www.sysprofile.de/id38647*
Ich occe ab und zu auch ma ein bischen. Dabei kommt es mir aber nicht auf die totale Leistung an, sondern auf den besten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke in meinem luftgekühlten System. Die GT würde bei mir auf keinen Fall den Hitzetod sterben, da ich einen dicken Tuning-CPU-Kühler habe (Zalman CNPS 7700 AlCu) und außerdem 4 Gehäuselüfter (1x 140mm, 3x 120mm). Zudem habe ich im Moment Windows XP Professionell 32 Bit SP2 und Vista Ultimate 64 Bi. Da kann wunderbar auf beiden OS testen. Ohne viel Aufwand. Ich habe außerdem 2 Monitore zum testen. Die alte Röhre, die man im Sysprofil sieht und einen nagelneuen 19-Zoll-Samsung Syncmaster. Kann man also auf VGA und auf DVI testen. Zudem hab ich Erfahrung mit Benchmarks. Wie gesagt, ich occe ab und zu, dazu gehört auch benchen. Auf den LANs mit meinen Kumpels machen wir kaum noch was andres. Ich besitze alle gängigen Tools von 3d Mark 06 über Prime 95 bis zu Super-PI.
Und sollte ich mal alles kaputmachen, auch noch einen ERsatz-PC mit dem ich wenigstens noch die Ergebnisse posten kann^^.
Meine Kumpels sind da auch recht versiert. Sollte ich mal nicht weiterwissen, einer weiß es.

Aus diesem Gründen halte ich mich fürden perfekten Kandidaten.

MfG


----------



## Gast 9973 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein:*Bin ich.*
Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben:*Habe ich (vorallem mit der 3D Mark Reihe) aber auch mit anderen Programmen wie Orthos Prime oder Super Pi bzw. Cinebench weiß ich umzugehen. Kann außerdem Vergleiche zwischen einer 7800GTX und der 8800GT erstellen.*
Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben : *Das wird nicht das Problem da ich gerne am PC lange Berichte und Tagebücher (auch Blogs) schreibe. *
Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:*Bin ich dank zwei ordentlichen Digitalkameras. ( Fujitsu Finepix oder Canon)*
Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt):*Ist kein Problem da ich Nachmittags bzw. Abends viel Zeit dafür habe. Und ich mich gerne und ausführlich mit solchen Berichten befasse. *
Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen:*Ist ok, aber da ihr aber mein Lieblingsforum seit werde ich es wohl eher bei PCGH und PCGH Extreme tun.*
Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen:*Werde ich nicht tun da ich die 8800GT ja unbedingt behalten möchte.*
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen:*Ist wie immer klar.*
Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester:*Find ich gut da die 8800GT ein guter Einstieg in die DirectX10 welt ist. Und für Crysis eine ordentliche Leistung bietet.*



So nun etwas über mich: Ich bin 15 Jahre alt. Besuche ein Gymnasium in Gronau (Westfalen) beschäftige mich in meiner Freizeit mit Technik (Hauptsächlich PC) und Unterhaltungselektronik (Musik und Games) und bin ein begeisterter Leser der PCGH Hefte (Schon seit ich 12 bin). Meine Themengebiete sind Overclocking bei CPUs und Grafikkarten. Ich schraube oft am PCs herum da ich im Bekanntenkreis vieler Leute ein PC-Freak bin der meistens dafür da ist zerstörte PCs aufzupäppeln, aufzurüsten und Komplettsysteme anzufertigen.  

Ich denke das ich eine dieser Grafikarten bekommen sollte da ich mich gerne und auch ausführlich mit solchhen Themen beschäftigen kann und ich  Benchmarks mit verschiedenen Systemen machen kann was mir z.B. Tests der Leistung mit Ein- oder Zweikernprozessoren ermöglicht.Außerdem will ich mir den neuen Accelero Grafikkarten Kühler für die Geforce 8000er Reihe kaufen, was mir ermöglicht die Tempraturunterschiede  zwischen dem Standard und dem neuen Kühler festzuhalten und auch das dadurch entstehende OC Potenzial zu Bewerten. Ferner will ich die Leistungsgewinne bei Shader, Speicher und GPU OC festhalten und der Community bzw. den Lesern von PCGH und PCGH Extreme vortragen. ( Auch was das Overclocking von einzelnen Systemeinheiten wie z.B. nur von den Shadereinheiten bringt möchte ich Protoollieren.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Marco Geveler-Barroca

PS:Ich wünsche allen Lesern und der redaktion von PCGH und PCGHE ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## _Michael_ (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich werde mich hier auch gleich mal bewerben. Den mein neuer Computer ist eigentlich fertig zusammenbebaut, nur noch die Grafikkarte fehlt. Bin überall auf der Suche nach genau dieser Karte. Es wäre Wahnsinn wenn ich diese Karte testen dürfte.

Ich besitze sowohl eine Digitalkamera (wie verlangt) und außerdem genug Zeit diese Karte ausführlich zu testen. (Wer beschäftigt sich nicht Stunden mit seinem neuen Computer). 

Dann wünsche ich mal allen viel Glück. Möge der Zufall entscheiden.

Mfg Michael


----------



## striker_lt1 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den PCGH Extreme - Lesertest bewerben.

Alle Voraussetzungen werden von mir vollstens erfüllt.
Ich bin sehr in dem Bereich OC engagiert und würde mich freuen, diverse Tests anzustellen! Auch direkte Vergleiche zu anderen GF8 - Modellen kann ich durchführen. Des weiteren bin ich auch sehr gut mit Excel vertraut, um Benchmarkergebnisse aufzulisten.

Übertakten und Benchmarken gehört für mich zu Alltag!


Viele Grüße

Christopher Schäfer


----------



## kyrill16 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGHWE-Team

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den test der beiden zotac-grafikkarten bewerben. die voraussetzungen für diesen test sehe ich bei mir durchaus erfüllt. ich besitze gute kenntnisse im bereich des benchmarkens sowie ausreichend spiele, um die grafikkarten ausgiebig zu testen. mein pc, der wohlbemerkt noch nicht sehr alt ist, wäre 2 wochen später wohl auch mit einer 8800gt gelaufen. leider war diese karte jedoch noch nicht verfügbar 
und so musste ich, auf mein als schüler begrenztes budget achtend, zu einer 8600gts greifen. 

viele grüße an das ganze team

kyrill16


----------



## Gast1662844202 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich will mich auch als Lesertester bewerben 

Also ich bin Robert, Redakteur bei TweakPC.de und teste dort die Grafikkarten.
Ich habe so ziemlich alle Modelle von Geforce 1 bis 8800 Ultra hier, nur eine Zotac 8800 GT AMP! Edition versuche ich seit 3 Monaten in die Finger zu bekommen und bin jetzt hier auf diese Aktion gestoßen ^^

Im übrigen ist die Karte mittlerweile bei Alternate und Mix-Computer aus dem Programm geflogen. Dort hatte ich eine bestellt. Bei Mix hat man mir mittgeteilt, dass die Karte nicht mehr hergestellt wird und keine Chance mehr besteht eine zu bekommen, daher wurde meine Bestellung storniert.

Von Zotac werden keine Mails zu dem Thema beantwortet. 

Ich will die Karte aber unbedingt testen, ihr seid also meine letzte Hoffnung 


Gruß an alle vom PCGH Team 

Robert


----------



## zigarrenjo (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
Ich wollte mich mit diesem Post für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP bewerben.
Bis vor zwei Monaten besaß ich noch einen recht dürftigen Pc, der aus einem AMD 64 3000+, 1GB DDR RAM und einer ATI x600Pro 256Mb bestand. Nun habe ich mir (zum Glück) einen neuen Pc angeschafft, in dem ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 auf einem Asus P5N-E SLI Board mit OCZ 2GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram und einer Palit 8800 GTS 320Mb sitzt.
Dieser hat im Vergleich zum alten Rechner schon recht ordentlich Leistung, die reicht um alle aktuellen Spiele mit vernünftiger Grafik spielen zu können. Ich hatte ehemals mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir die (eigentlich) preiswerte 8800 GT 512Mb zuzulegen, habe mir dann allerdings wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit dann doch eine 8800 GTS zugelegt.
Da die 8800 GT AMP in vielen Foren als Grafikmonster angepriesen wird, würde es mich nun doch mal reizen, selber austesten zu können wie groß wirklich der Unterschied zwischen meiner 8800 GTS 320Mb und der 8800 GT 512Mb AMP ist. Ebenso gerne würde ich die Grafikkarte auf die hohe GPU-Temperatur und das Übertaktungspotential hin testen, was immer wieder angesprochen wird.
Dank meiner Olympus Digitalkamera wäre ich selbstverständlich in der Lage den Test auch visuell festzuhalten zu können und würde meine Testergebnisse und Erfahrungen dann gerne auch anderen in schriftlicher Form zur Verfügung stellen, damit sich diese informieren können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hendrik Schmidtke


----------



## Overlocked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde mich gerne zum Lesertest bewerben, weil ich mir schon zumute auch einmal die Grafikkarten zu übertakten und sie ein bisschen mit derlei Dingen zu "testen", "quälen".
Mir wäre es auch möglich auch die Leistungsfähigkeit mit einem Dualcore und einem Quadcore vergleichen.
Sicherlich wäre ich auch einmal gespannt, ein G80 gegen einen G92, in pivater Atmosphäre, zu testen und ich meine auch die ein oder andere Veränderung an der Grafikkarte vollführen und sie ein bisschen modden, das wäre auch sicherlich interessant für alle, die meine Tests lesen würden und ich könnte auch einmal ungewöhnliche Benchmarks mit den Karten anstellen. Einen SLI Verbund mit der Grafikkarte könnte ich auch machen und die Karten dann mal in aller Ruhe bis an ihr Limit treiben. Hoffe das es diesmal klappt
mfg
Overlocked


----------



## dr_Cox (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Jo, dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben, würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich meine HD 2900pro gegen die 88er GT AMP schlägt.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das Glück hätte - an Hardwarekenntnis fehlts mir jedenfalls nicht (auch wenn das hier mein erster Beitrag ist  )

LG


----------



## tele (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls als Tester bewerben. Meine Hardwarekenntnisse sind hinlänglich. Zweck der Bewerbung ist der Vergleich mit Grafikkarten gleichen Typus anderer Hersteller.

Hoffe es klappt *Thumbs up*

Gruß

tele


----------



## swatcher1 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Grützi miteinander *winkt* 

Hab gehört hier soll´s was zum testen geben... und mich würde interessieren, wie sich ganz speziell _diese_ Karte gegen ATIs HD3870 & eine 8800GTS in meinem System schlägt...

Daher: Bewerbung hiermit ausgegeben. 

PC-/Bastelerfahrung übrigens seit 1995 ^^

thx & greetz

PS:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Checked 

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben - Benche seit meiner S3 Virge... kennt die wer? ;P

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - Okokok, nehmt die Bwerbung nun mal NICHT als Muster... das geht, ehrlich 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - 6MP Digicam vorhanden

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt) - Kein Ding, solange Ihr das Layout macht ^^

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - *puh* Und ich dachte schon ich muss ne NDA Unterschreiben 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen - Will ich nichtmal danach... 

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - Checked

- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester - Ist so gewünscht, ja, danke


----------



## Jackchecker (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin,
ich wollte mich auch mal für den Test bewerben.
Seit ungefähr 4 Wochen hab ich schon  eine 8800GT AMP! Edition bestellt und sie ist (wie sich alle denken) noch nicht bei mir daheim gelandet. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein Exemplar von euch zum Testen erhalten könnte.
Noch kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 16 Jahre, gehe noch zur Schule und bin begeisteter Leser von PCGH.
Ich denke ich erfülle alle Vorraussetzungen und hoffe das ich ein Tester dieser Grafikkarte werden darf.


----------



## Bernd100 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich auch für den Test einer Zotac 88er Karte bewerben.
Ich habe gerade vor 7 Wochen von einem P35 DS 4 Board von Gigabyte auf ein 38er DS 6 Board von Gigabyte gewechselt um Crossfire mit 2 x HD 2900XT Karten voll auszunutzen. Bin aber davon so enttäuscht gewesen, das ich nun eine HD 2900XT wieder verkauft habe und als nächstes wieder zu Nvidia umsteigen werde (war vorher eh immer meine Marke). Ich übertakte meine Systeme generell und arbeite mit beiden Betriebsystemen (XP und Vista) jeweils 32 Bit. Mein Arbeitsgerät besteht aus einem Mozart TX mit Quadradiator sowie 2 Festplatten von Samsung im Raid 0 und 2 seperaten Backupfestplatten, 2048 oder 3072MB DDR2 Ram -800@900MHz. Das gesamte System ist Wassergekühlt mit 2 Laingpumpen in Reihenschaltung mit 13er Highflowanschlüssen. Die Karte wäre dann zwar erst einmal nicht Wassergekühlt, aber durch die guten Belüftungsmöglichkeiten des Mozart TX (sollte nach meiner Meinung sowieso einen Award erhalten, da es das beste Gehäuse ist was man sich vorstellen kann) sollte einer OC und Temp.-Messung nichts im Weg stehen. Ich warte jetzt auf das Nvidia 790er Board, da ich wie zuvor beschrieben von der Crossfireleistung nicht überzeugt war. Ansonsten ist das Board sehr gut und läuft bestimmt auch mit einer Nvidia Karte hervorragend. Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit einem E6750@3600MHz und habe mit einer HD 2900XT Karte im 3DMark06 12450Punkte und im Crossfire mit 2 Wassergekühlten Karten 16500Punkte erreicht. Da es sich um einen Benchmark handelt und ATI/AMD es nicht schafft die Leistung in Spielen umzusetzten möchte ich alsbald wieder tauschen.
Würde mich freuen anderen Lesern von der Leistung der 88er Karte auch mit schönen Bildern berichten zu können.
Bin aber vom 3.01.08-06.02.08 im Urlaub (nach übertakten und spielen braucht man auch mal Erholung)
Werde mir im Frühjahr noch einen Quad 6600 oder falls schon auf dem Markt erhältlich lieber einen neuen Penryn Q9450 besorgen, was dem Test dann auch zugute kommt.
Falls Ihr Euch für jemanden anderes entscheidet oder der Zeitpunkt meines Urlaubes nicht mit der Planung passt. 
Wünsche ich Euch trotzdem alles schöne zum Fest (muss ja nicht immer Hardware sein)
Grüße Bernd 100
(ich bin übrigens nicht 100 sondern nur 41 Jahre)


----------



## px2 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hallo zusammen 
möchte mich für den test bewerben 
bin in der lage digitale fotos zu machen und auch meine rechtschreibung und grammatik sind akzeptabel 
könnte die karte mit ner hd3870oc , ner 8800gts/320mb und einer 8800 ultra vergleichen
hab weiterhin mehrere mainboards ddr2 667/800/1066 zum testen zur verfügung und displays von 15 bis 22 zoll. kann die leistung der karte auf drei verschieden boards vergleichen hab ein Abit IP35, ein Asus P5K Premium oder Deluxe und nem fertig pc vergleichen. 
werde die karte weder verkaufen noch meine erfahrungsberichte in anderen foren veröffentlichen.


----------



## blueman (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: Bin ich und da bin ich stolz drauf 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben: Habe ich, Benchmark ist kein Problem
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: Auch kein Problem, Deutsch stehe ich 2 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: Dank Digicam kein Problem
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt): Das ist doch nicht schwer
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen: Ok werde ich vielleicht machen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen: Wieso soll ich so ein Prachstück verkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen: Ist klar
- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester: Ich freue mich schon 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der 8800GT. Ich könnte die Zotac mit der EVGA 8800GT Superclocked vergleichen und mit einer 7950GT.

Gruß


----------



## lukasclv (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Auch hier: die Formlose Bewerbung ist hiermit erfolgt. Es hat wenig Sinn eine ausführliche Bewerbung zu schreiben, da der Zufallsgenerator zum Einsatz kommt.

 Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen, und würde gerne die Grafikkarte testen.
MfG Lukas


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Da bewerbe ich mich doch gleich mal wieder!
*Ich habe einige Vergleichssysteme, unter anderem einen Q6600 mit einer "normalen" 8800gt.
Zusätzlich kann ich in einem SLI-Rechner auch testen, ob man die AMP mit einer normalen Gt kombinieren kann.
Benchmarks und Overclocking sind auch kein Problem, Digicam, Nikon D 40, ist vorhanden.
Technische Qualifikation:
Ich habe mal als EDV-Techniker meine Brötchen verdient.
Schreiben kann ich auch, da man solche sachen als Student häufiger tut 

Ich wünsche allen teilnehmern auch viel Glück !


----------



## Kingpin83 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest der Zotac 8800 GT AMP! bewerben. Ich denke ich verfüge allein schon aus beruflicher Sicht (Polizei) über eine ausgezeichnete Rechtschreibung bzw. Schrift und kann selbstverständlich auch mit einer Digitalkamera umgehen. Dass bei einem solchen Test auf Genauigkeit, explizit im Hinblick auf die Benchmarks, gelegt wird versteht sich meiner Meinung nach von selbst. 

Weiterhin hätte ich die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte auch im SLI-Modus zu testen (sobald meine bestellte 8800 GT AMP! endlich geliefert wird).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## patrock84 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



lukasclv schrieb:


> Auch hier: die Formlose Bewerbung ist hiermit erfolgt. Es hat wenig Sinn eine ausführliche Bewerbung zu schreiben, da der Zufallsgenerator zum Einsatz kommt.
> 
> Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen, und würde gerne die Grafikkarte testen.
> MfG Lukas



Dann hast du die Beiträge von der PCGH-Seite nicht gelesen:


PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das bedeutet: Die *möglichen* Gewinner werden per Zufallsgenerator ausgelost und anschließend anhand der Qualität der Bewerbung entgültig bestimmt



Auch ich möchte an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen.
Ich habe bereits einige Erfahrungen mit Tests und Benchmarks, sowie deren Veröffentlichung auf Forumebene, dadurch konnte ich meinen Schreibstil auf einem guten Niveau festigen.

Zur Testen steht mir ein E6750 bis 3,8 GHz, eine GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB und 4GB DDR2-1000 RAM zur Verfügung. Die Benchmarks können auf XP SP2 64bit und Vista Ultimate 64bit durch geführt werden.

Des Weiteren werde ich anschauliche Digitalfotos erstellen, die in den Test eingebunden werden.

Auf Grund der thermischen Probleme der GT-Serie bei OC würde ich auch gern einen Kühlerwechsel vollziehen, um näher an den max. Takt mit Lufkühlung zukommen. Sollten die Ergebnisse vielversprechend sein, bin ich auch nicht von Voltmods abgeneigt, wenn dies von PCGH abgesegnet wird. Auf der anderen Seite handelt es sich hier um ein PCGH Extreme-Forum


----------



## Rumo76 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
hier mit möchte ich mich bewerben zum Lesertest der Zotac 8800GT AMP.

Ich kann alle teilnahme bedingungen erfüllen und habe auch schon ein paar erfahrungen mit dem erstellen von Benchmarks.
Ich habe ein leistung fähiges System und auch die aktuellen Spiele am start z.b. Crysis,CoD4, Hellgate London usw aber auch ältere titel wie F.E.A.R. oder DOOM3 und Prey

Ich würde gerne für euch einen umfassenden Bericht verfassen um somit zu eurer seite einen beitrag zuleisten und hoffe das andere durch den test einen guten überblick der vor- und nachteile der Karte bekommen.

Ich werde mich hütten die Karte weiter zuverkaufen,den  sollte ich zu den ausgewählten gehören würde ich es halten wie Golum "mein Schatz mein Eigen"

In diesem sinne

und allen anderen natürlich auch viel glück!

Rumo76


----------



## ork-boss (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Na das wär ja mal was.
Meld mich hiermit mal an.


----------



## Mephisto (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hey, da bewerb ich mich doch auch 

hab mir grad en Quadcore eingebaut aber habe leider nur eine 8800GTS 320MB würde gern den Leistungszuwachs einer neuen GT Erproben! 

Wäre echt GEIL!!!! 

Liebe Grüße und noch Schöne Feiertage! 

Mephisto


----------



## Ares_Providence (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Tag,
Ich möchte hiermit auch bewerben.
Ich hantiere schon mit PC´s rum seid ich meinen Ersten bekam, seid her Teste ich meine auf Herz und Niere.
Übertakten tue ich seid der 2500XP Zeit, danach mussten alle system schwer leiden die danach kamen.
Fotos zu machen ist kein problem, eine kleine und feine Digitale Kamera ist vorhanden.
Ein Bericht soll nicht das problem sein, Spiele auswahl habe ich genug um genau zu sagen wie die karte mit bestimmten spielen umgeht, wo Schwächen und Stärken sind.
Warum sollte man die Karte weiterverkaufen ? Die wird eher an alterschwäche sterben oder an mir. 

Ich kann dazu nicht wirklich was sagen warum ich mich mehr eigne als andere. Jeder hat seine Vor und Nachteile. 

MfG


----------



## dewell (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin 

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch als Tester bewerben.

Ich studiere im 9. Semester Informatik mit Schwerpunkt Embedded Systems.

Ich habe momentan eine 7600GT PCIe in einem Core2Duo-System. Ich besitze eine Digitalkamera und habe seit C16-Zeiten mit Hardware experimentiert. Benchmarks und Tests würden mit diversen Spielen (Crysis, CoD4, Hellgate London etc.) unter Windows XP Pro und Windows Vista Business ablaufen.

Orthographie, Interpunktion und Grammatik sind selbstverständlich kein Problem.

Aus folgenden Gründen würde ich mich als geeignet für den Test der 8800gt bezeichnen: 
1. Ich besitze ein gutes Schriftbild und habe im Verlauf meines Studiums und meiner beruflichen Nebentätigkeit schon einige Dokumente und Hausarbeiten geschrieben. Die Verwendung eines Textsatzsystems wie LaTeX und die Erstellung von geeigneten Abbildungen, Fotos und Diagrammen wären auch kein Problem.
2. hätte ich genauso viel Spaß am Schreiben des Tests wie an der Karte selbst.
3. habe ich gleich (am 23.12.) meinen 26. Geburtstag.
4. könnte ich mir die Karte dank der eingeführten Studiengebühren selbst nicht leisten momentan.
5. habe ich Erfahrungen im Schreiben von Tests und Reviews von Hardware und Software.

Ich hoffe, die gegebenen Informationen werden auch ausgewertet und sind relevant für die Vergabe.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Denmat (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Melde mich hiermit auch mal an.
Ich hab einfach Spaß an Hardware und das drumherum.


----------



## alex0209 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die von Ihnen ausgeschriebene Position als Grafikkartentester für die Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP. Als langjähriger High End Zocker, der angefangen von der damaligen Geforce Ti 4200 über die 6800 GT, 7800 GS, ATI Radeon1800 XT, 1900 XT, 1900 XTX, Geforce 7950 GX2 bis hin zur Geforce 8800 GTX so ziemlich alle wichtigen Grafikkarten durch hat und immer großes Interesse an neuen schnellen Karten besitzt, bin ich genau Euer Mann. Ich besitze zwei PC´s die ich für die diversen Tests benutzen könnte. System 1: AMD X2 4200+ 2 Gig Arbeitsspeicher 600 Watt Netzteil. PC zwei: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 4 Gig Arbeitsspeicher 650 Watt Netzteil. Soweit grob zu den für mich zugänglichen möglichen Testrechnern. Auf beiden PC´s ist sowohl XP als auch Vista installiert. Ich finde das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis der neuen 8800 GT Karten einfach super, endlich gibt es High End mal zu erschwinglichen Preisen, nur die Verfügbarkeit der 8800 GT Karten lässt zu wünschen übrig. Das mit dem digitalen Foto sollte auch kein Problem für mich darstellen. Laut den Tests, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist die 8800er GT teilweise sogar schneller als meine GTX, was diese Kartengeneration bei dem Preis natürlich noch interessanter macht. Als aktiver Spieler in der ESL können es für mich nie genug FPS sein. Die neuesten Games wie Crysis, Call of Duty 4, Bioshock und der Überknaller ("Wie ich finde.") Team Fortress 2 sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Also steht ausführlichen Tests nur noch die Zusendung der von Ihnen ausgelobten Karte im Wege  .

Best regards   

Alex

PS: Zum Schreibstil sei nur noch angemerkt, dass ich als Franke mit hartem oder weichem T (D) evtl. Schwierigkeiten haben könnte.


----------



## alex0209 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

!!!!!


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Lesertest einer Zotac 8800GT Amp!
Ich erfülle die Teilnahmebedingungen wie folgt :
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -> Bin ich^^
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben -> Aktuell 7600GT die übertaktet und gebencht wurde  würde sich vllt. auch als Vergleich lohnen.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> Werde meine Einträge immer vorher auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -> Da mein Bruder ein Cybershot Handy hat wird das kein Problem darstellen, notfalls muss eine billig Handy Cam herhalten, bzw. ich suche eine Lupe und male die Pixel selber bei Paint. 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt) -> Wenn ich das nicht wollte dann würde ich mich nicht bewerben. 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -> Bin im moment in keinen anderen Forum angemeldet.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen -> Habe ich nicht vor, eine solche Karte (8800GT) zu bekommen ist sowieso zu schwer bei den mangelnden Beständen. 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -> Mir Klar.
- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester -> Das ist erfreulich für Denjenigen.
Desweiteren steht mir ein Testsystem mit folgenden Teilen zur Verfügung:
Intel Pentium 541 bis ca. 4GHz / ab 24.12 ein Q6600 G0
Team Elite 667Mhz DDR2 1GB Kit
Gainward Bliss 7600GT Golden Sample
Gigabyte Ga-8N-Sli Royal / ab 24.12 ein DFI LANPARTY UT NF680i LT SLI-T2R
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
Be Quiet! P5-420W-S1.3

So, schöne Weihnachten, ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Glück im Lesertest. 
Ps. Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen gehört ein PCI-E anschluss.  
AGP + Zotac 8800GT AMP + PC Nicht Profi = Müll


----------



## outlaw (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Also ich bewerbe mich auch mal zum Test.

Ich erfülle alle Kriterien und würde gern mal die neue 8800 GT amp vom Zotac testen. Würde sich auch zu meinem neuen System bestens anpassen die ich im moment zusammenbaue. wäre interessant wie das Mainboard und CPU da mitspielen.

Core 2 Duo E6850
Asus Maximus Formula
2048MB DDR2 PC800/6400 (2x 1GB) G.SKILL F2-6400CL4D-2GBHK CL 4-4-3-5

Wünsche jedem Frohe Weihnachten und viel Glück


----------



## maddin (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend allerseits,
damit wäre ich nun die Nummer 7 im Bunde der Test-Bewerber! Wie alle vorgenannten, erfülle auch ich die grundsätzlichen (Hardware)Teilnahmebedingungen (und bin des weiteren auch des Schreibens mächtig ). So, dann wünsche ich allen noch frohe Festtage und eine spannende Zeit, auf wen die Wahl wohl fällt!
Gruß
Maddin


----------



## RealDuddy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls zum Test. Ich habe schon mehrere Systeme aufgebaut, schraube regelmäßig an PC´s herum, interessiere mich außerdem sehr für Treibertuning und Benchmarks und erfülle alle von Ihnen genannten Anforderungen.
Ich habe schon ca. 15 Jahre Erfahrung mit Spiele PC´s (falls jemandem Diamond Monster 3D noch was sagt).
Mein System besteht aus einem Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 incl. 2GB Ram von MDT und eine Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB von Sparkle. Aktuelles Board ist ein ASROCK 4COREDual VSTA.
Mir ist bekannt das dieses Board nicht mit einer Geforce 8800 GT funktioniert (außer mit GraKaBios Änderung). Da es aber als "Betriebsbremse" bekannt ist, kaufe mir jedoch eh in Kürze ein Board vermutlich mit Intel P35 Chipsatz.
Von daher steht einem Test nichts im Wege. Eine Geforce 6800 von Leadtek mit 128MB ist auch noch zum vergleichen vorhanden.

Über eine positive Rückantwort Ihrerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## alex1053070 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerb mich auch mal, ich weiß nicht ob man jetzt über 18 sein muss hab keine Info darüber gefunden bin "erst" 15 Jahre alt.

Ich hab eine Gute Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, ich hab Gute Hard- und Software Erfahrungen mein erstes eigenes System hab ich mehr oder weniger alleine mit 11 zusammengebaut. 

Immoment werkelt auf meinem Abit IP35-E ein Core 2 Duo E6550 der auf 3,2GHz übertaktet ist. Als Grafikkarte ist eine GeCube HD3850 512MB Turbo mit 2 Slot Heatpipe  Kühler im Einsatz, die Karte befeuert einen Samsung SyncMaster 931BW (1440x900) Monitor.

Eine 6,2 Megapixel HP Photosmart M547 Digitalkamera ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Desweiteren sind mir die restlichen Bedingungen klar, und erfülle diese auch.


----------



## Tobias312 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls als Lesertester für die 8800gt amp von zotac. Als begeisterter Overclocker und PC bastler finde ich es äußerst interessant die Leitungsreserven der Karte zu erforschen. Ich hatte schon im November versucht mit eine 8800gt zu ergattern, doch die Lieferengpässe seitens Nvidia zwingeten mich für Crysis auf eine 8800gts(g80) umzusteigen ! - Durch den Lesertest sähe ich endlich die Möglich keiten die beiden Karten im Duel antreten zu lassen und im besonderen Augenmerk auf Crysis zu testen.
Ich selber besitze eine e4300, die in den nächsten Tagen durch eine e6550 ersetzt wird, 2gb ram, 965p-ds3p v.3.3, audigy 2 und nutze windows vista (64bit).-Selbstverständlich ist alles übertaktet  (CPU@3ghz, 8800gts@gtx, etc).

Ich persöhnlich setze bei meiner Hardware großen wert auf Leistungsreserven, die ich gerne komplett rauskitze, solange es allles stabil und auf sicheren Temperaturen läuft. Die 8800gt wäre somit genau die richtige Karte für mich, da ich hoffe Crysis, 3d-Mark, uvm noch genialer zu erleben.


----------



## DeeJayTC (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
Ich bewerbe mich auch mal bei euch. 

Ich hab im laufe der Jahre so ziemlich jede Grafikkarte in der Hand und im Einsatz gehabt. Angefangen bei S3-Virge über Voodoo 1-3, Riva TnT und soweiter und soweiter.... 

Momentan beherbergt mein Gehäuse eine 8800 GTS. 

Bisher kann ich keine Testberichte vorweisen, interessiere mich aber sehr dafür und würde auch gerne zukünftig mehr in diese Richtung machen, sofern sich die Möglichkeit ergibt. 
Die "Testmuster" behalten zu dürfen spielt für mich, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier anscheinend, dabei eine sehr geringe bis nicht vorhandene Rolle. 

Da mir in Vergangenheit, Testberichte von Euch und von diversen anderen Seiten im Netz sehr bei Kaufentscheidungen und Empfehlungen geholfen haben, möchte ich sehr gerne Aktiv daran mitarbeiten das gewisse "Chaos" im PC-Hardware Bereich zu lüften und selbst Testberichte und Benchmarks verfassen und durchführen. 

Durch meine Arbeit als Programmierer kenn ich mich bestens mit den Internas eines PC´s aus und könnte die Tests auf jeder erdenklichen Windows oder Linux Konfiguration durchführen. 

Da ich früher nebenberuflich unter anderem Flyer für eine Discothek und CD-Cover für diverse Werbecd´s erstellt habe, stellt digitale Photografie und die Verarbeitung selbiger überhaupt kein Problem dar. 

Sofern es von belang ist und für diese Tätigkeit benötigt wird, beherrsche ich fliesend Englisch. 

Sollte es bei diesem Testbericht nicht klappen, so würde ich mich dennoch gerne für zukünftige Tests bewerben unabhängig davon ob es irgendwas dabei abzustauben gibt. Dies wollte ich nochmal erwähnen, da die Tatsache das ich nur an dem Testen und veröffentlichen eines Berichts Interessiert bin und das behalten der Testobjekte nur ein nice to have is, mir sehr wichtig ist.

Ich freue mich darauf von Ihnen zu hören.


----------



## cn0uch (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH Extreme-Team,

ich bin seit einigen Monaten schon Nutzer eines overgeclockten SLi-Systems und sehr daran interessiert auch neue GPU-Generationen auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.
Mein Ausdruck und meine Grammatik sind überaus vorzeigbar - wenn man das so sagen kann - und ich bringe auch schon ein paar "journalistische Vorkenntnisse" mit.
Ich denke, dass mein System auch beste Auslastungsmöglichkeiten der Karte bereitstellt und ich auch vor allem überzeugter Vista-Nutzer bin, das einigen vielleicht hier und da Bauchschmerzen bereiten dürfte.

Jedenfalls würde ich mich über eine Nominierung sehr freuen.

Mit besten Dank,

cn0uch


----------



## Frosch6820 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eine von zwei Geforce-8800-GT-Karten von Zotac testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.
> 
> Daten
> 
> ...


Hallo PCGHE Team, 

die oben genannten Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar.
Ich bin Mitglied im Forum und habe die Möglichkeit digitale Fotos anzufertigen. Meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist einigermaßen in Ordnung. 
Als passionierter Spieler sind Grafikkarten kein Neuland für mich und benchen, sowie übertakten gehören für mich zum Alltag.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen die Karte zu testen und einen Bericht darüber zu verfassen. Ein System zum testen ist vorhanden, zwar ist es nicht das Beste aber es sollte reichen. Außerdem könnte ich einen Vergleich zu einer normalen 8800GT ziehen, die mir mein Mitbewohner großzügigerweise ausleihen wird. Benchmarks und Spiele sind genügend da, neuere sowie ältere Sachen. 
Die Auflagen, während der Testzeit den Testbericht nicht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen und das Gerät nicht zu verkaufen werde ich gerne akzeptieren und auch befolgen


----------



## Altteileverwender (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal 

Die Bedingungen sind alle vorhanden und ich würde mich sehr über ein Test von der Karte freuen.


----------



## jign (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber kann es sein das hier einige schon die Bewerbungen abderer kopieren ?


----------



## ropproy (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Gutn Morgen PCGHE Team,
Die Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar.

Ich habe langjährige Erfahrung im PC sowie IT Bereich, Beruflich wie Privat. So dürfte ein Test der Karte kein Problem darstellen.
Ich würde die Karte auf dem System meines Sohnes testen.


----------



## stadler5 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

ich möchte auch mal so richtig grafikpower in meinem rechn er 
geniesen


----------



## fenrir (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Na dann melde ich mich hiermit mal formlos als (heißer) Testkandidat für die ZOTAC 8800 gt an.

Warum ihr mich als Tester Auswählen solltet ? Ich finde ganz einfach, dass man das Testen nicht nur den jungen Spieleprofis überlassen sollte. Alte Hasen, deren erster PC noch ne 8086 mit 4,7 MHz und ne HGC Grafik hatte, und die immer noch toootal Spelebegeistert sind haben eben vielleicht eigene Kriterien beim testen von Hardware !

Grüße, schöne Weihnachten und ein entspanntes neues Jahr von Fenrir


----------



## borsti (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So ich bewerbe mich auch mal, weil so langsam nach einer GF6600gt mal ein Leistungsschub notwendig wäre 

Und wenn das hilft, wird es mein einzige Wunsch auf meinem Brief an den Weihnachtsmann, eure 8800gt zu bekommen.

MfG borsti


----------



## Atomschlag (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch mal für eine der Grafikarten, da für mich die genannten Anforderungen kein problem Darstellen, würde ich mich über einen positiven entscheid für mich freuen. Zudem habe ich auch die Zeit die Karte richtig zu testen vorallem auch durch Benchmarks und Vergleich zu einem ATi X1950 Pro Crossfire gespann. Zudme steht mir eine Kodakt digital Kamera mit optischen ZOOM zur Verfügung , Windows Xp  Media Center / Pro und Vista Home Premium sind auch also orginale verfügbar zum Testen . Da ich früher schon auf meiner (damaligen) Webseite (www.hlzone.de) Testberichte schreiben mußte und es mir auch spaß gemacht hatte drück ich mal die Daumen.


----------



## 1stAD-Peenuts (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich denke, ich brauche nicht zu schreiben, dass alle Voraussetzungen zur Teilnahme gegeben sind. Denn wer hier im Thread antwortet und sich bewirbt versichert das natürlich.
Auch ich würde gerne einer der Tester sein. Derzeit arbeitet in meinem Rechner eine 7800 GT Extreme von Asus. Den Leistungsschub würde ich gerne mal vergleichen, obwohl der ja eigentlich für sich sprechen sollte. Dennoch wäre ein Vergleich im Detail mal sehr interessant. Was leistet die Grafikkarte bei gleichem Middle-End-Prozessor. Macht sich der Schub extrem bemerkbar oder streicht der Prozessor womöglich die Segel?


----------



## Kone (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Also werd den durchnitt hiermit ma nen Bissel durcheinander bringen und wie ich das sehe der einzige der darauf verzichtet den test zu machen.
Aber soll nich heissen dass ich die aktion nich gut finde, is immerhin besser als zu verschenken wie in jedem 0/8/15 Gewinnspiel denn ich bin eher der Verfechter des Prinzips "ohne Fleiß kein Preis".
eigentlich würdich ja auch gern mit machen bei der verlosung des Testauftrags aber da dürfte mein 400 Watt netzteil wohl nichmehr mitmachen .
Bin froh wenn ich mein rechner mit meiner hoffentlich bald eintreffenden club 3d Hd3850 512 ddr3 welche ich wenn ich das ma bemerken darf nur sehr selten in tests bei pcgh zu sehen bekomm !
höchstens mal die 256ddr3 variante welche bei den angewendeten benchmarks (Crysis auf High)
extremst überfordert sowie unangemessen finde!
wäre wunderbar mal ne 512wer Variante in einem eurer Tests zu sehen und das, inklusive oc und und daraus resultierende Benchergebnisse... das nur als kleine Manöwerkritik und Anregung für die nächsten Tests in eurem dagazin das ich mir logischer weise holen werde.
denke das würde eine ´menge leser brennend interressieren da die 38xx mindestens genau so beliebt und leider auch vergriffen ist wie die 8800gt.

Also abschliessend nochma, eine Super Idee mit dem Lesertest und weiter so PCGH team, sowohl mit eurer printed ausgabe, als auch mit eurer Homepage .

ps.:Viel glück den Bewerbern und ein Frohes Fest undn guten Rutsch ins neue jahr

Mfg 
Kone


----------



## TuGuX (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Extreme Team,
bin zwar neu hier, aber die Kriterien erfüll ich allemal. Da ich oft genug am Computer sitze, kenne ich mich mit Grafikkarte gut aus (4 Grafikkarten in den letzten 3 Monaten, darunter 6200LE, X800GT, 2600XT, X1950GT@PRO BIOS 512MB). Die Zotac 8800GT AMP würde genau jetzt passen, da ich mir vorgestern eine Q6600 + Gigabyte P35-DS3 + 2GB Corsair TwinX DDR2-800 + 600W Thermaltake Toughpower bestellt habe, leider ohne Grafikkarte, da das Geld nicht gereicht (Schüler). Zeit besteht genug, habe Ferien und hocke sowieso täglich 3 Stunden am PC. Overclock und diverse Benchmarks werden kein Problem sein, Fotos sowieso nicht und einen Bericht zu schreiben ist ein Klacks!

P.S.: Feier sowieso kein Weihnachten, wäre also genau perfekt, mir die Graka zu geben 

Freu mich schon auf die Grafikkarte ^^

MfG TuGuX


----------



## Icewolf77 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
Baue seit 20 Jahren PC's, kenne mich gut aus. (Auch beruflich)

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Sollte eigentlich generell eine Grundvoraussetzung sein.

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Kein Problem, Digicam vorhanden.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Dazu bin ich natürlich gerne bereit.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Gut, wird andere Foren sicherlich auch interessieren.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen
Versteht sich von selbst.

Baue seit Jahren PC's und besitze aktuell einen E6600 Prozessor mit einer 8800GTS OC. Da würde sich schonmal ein Vergleich anbieten. Desweiteren kann ich auch noch Benchmarks auf einem Athlon 64 3500+ und einem E6420 anbieten. Bin beruflich und privat sehr an neuen Techniken interessiert und würde daher zu gerne die genannte Karte testen.

mfg, Thomas von Ledebur


----------



## Piy (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Bewerbung von Piy


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich schon ewig. 

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
Ich war lange Zeit auf Platz 7 der 3dmark06-liste hier  und beim "overclocking: grafikkarten"-thread bin ich immernoch auf platz 1 (glaub ich)
ich benutze 3dmark06, AquaMark3 und super pi  regelmäßig.
ich selber besitze die 8800gts (nicht das refresh-model) und habe deshalb wohl gute vergleichswerte.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
deutsch: 12.-klasse-gymnasium-niveau
also ausreichend, denk ich mal. 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
jap, meine schwester leiht mir immer wieder gerne ihre 7 megapixel-digicam.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
ist jawohl ehrensache. 

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
hab ich nicht vor. ^^

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen
das erst recht nicht. xD

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
ok xD

- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester
wuhu 




ich hätte die wirklich gerne für meinen 2.-pc, meine graka dadrin ist schon EINIGE jahre alt, ist irgendeine von 3dfx. 
wenn die sich als gut übertaktbar rausstellt wird sie ja vllt sogar meine msi 8800gts 320 oc ersetzen.


----------



## bnoob (23. Dezember 2007)

*Bewerbung für den Test der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP.
Ich bin (anders als die meisten anderen) nicht nur seit dieser Aktion Mitglied der PCGHX. Ein System mit PCIe habe ich, allerdings keines der Spezifikation 2.0. Eine sehr gute Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise habe ich auch. Ich habe die Möglichkeit Photos mit einer 4,2 Megapixel Canon Digitalkamera zu machen und verfüge über Erfahrung bei der Grafikkartenübertaktung und dem Anfertigen von Benchmarks. Mit allen sonstigen Teilnahmebedingungen erkläre ich mich einverstanden.
Mein aktuelles System besteht im Kern aus einer Athlon 64 3800+ CPU und einer Club 3D Radeon X1650Pro Grafikkarte, die ich momentan stabil auf 830 MHz Chiptakt und 640 MHz Speichertakt betreibe, als Betriebssystem benutze ich Windows XP Professional, insofern kann ich die Leistungsfähigkeit unter DirectX 9.0c und OpenGL 2.0 testen. Ich bin überzeugter Anhänger der Firma ATI, es wäre deswegen für mich interessant zu wissen, ob nVidia mich tatsächlich umstimmen kann. Ich besitze eine sehr umfangreiche Sammlung von alten und neuen Spielen, die ich alle zur erstellung von Benchmarks verwenden kann.

NEHMT MICH!


----------



## RebelYell (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

na dann bewerbe ich mich auch einmal, bin ja noch recht neu hier dabei aber sehr interessierter Leser und würde mich freuen, wenn auch "Ältere" eine chance bekommen aus ihren Erfahrungen zu berichten 

Hab zZ eine x1900xt mit WaKü drinnen und hab auch schon über den Kauf der Zotac nachgedacht, was wenn ich diese bekommen könnte natürlich toll wäre, dann kann ich das "gesparte" nämlich in andere Hardware sprich Mainboard und Prozzi investieren 

Bilder zu machen sollte heute eigentlich kaum mehr ein Prob sein, DigiCams sind doch fast überall zu Hause 

Zeit zum Testen habe ich auch verbringe eigentlich täglich so meine 3-4 h vorm PC ("WoW bedingt  " ), arbeite mit Grafikprogrammen und dieversen anderen 

achja hab Erfahrung mit PC schon seit der 386 rausgekommen ist  und schraube eigentlich alles selber zusammen

Gruß
Ralf aka RebelYell


----------



## MrRight (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
also ich bin vom Beruf Netzwerkadministrator, baue meine Computer in der Regel selbst und besitze tiefgreifendere Hardware-Kenntnisse. Mein Computer ist fast top-aktuell und somit eine idealle Testumgebung unter Windows Vista 32-bit. Alle technischen Voraussetzungen sind vorhanden. Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, männlich, Akademiker und besitze ein sehr tiefgreifendes analytisches Wesen. Berichte zu verfasen bin ich gewöhnt und wäre für mich in diesem Bereich eine Herausforderung. Alles andere wäre im Prinzip nur Feinabstimmung. Im Moment wäre außerdem genügend Zeit bei mir vorhanden. Wäre für jegliches Interesse an meiner Person offen.


----------



## inthehouse (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo...
ich würde sehr gerne an dem Test als Tester der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT  teilnehmen...technisch erfülle ich genügend Anforderungen wie man meiner Signatur entnehmen kann um einen objektiven Test und Bericht der getesteten Hardware abgeben zu können...

über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich freuen 


Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## Kaiba6666 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi
Ich möchte auch mitmachen  !
Also ich bin ja ein Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme Grafikkarten kenne ich von vorn bis hinten auswendig und habe selbst Sätze formulieren und Rechtschreiben kann ich 
Eine Kamera hab ich auch.Ich meine das, eine Grafikkarte eine gute Leistung haben sollte.Und ich lege wert auf vollständige Austattung und eine vergleichbar gute Bildqualität .Da ich hier auch noch ein Paar andere Grafikkarten von ATI (1950 Pro,X800 GTO,9800 Pro,9600 XT,9550) und Nvidia (Geforce 7950 GX2,Geforce 7600 GS ,Geforce 6600,Geforce FX 5200,Geforce 3 Ti 200,) habe kann ich dann auch schön Bildvergleich machen .
Da ich auch eine recht gute Testumgebung habe, gibt es da keine Probleme.
Benchmarks kenne ich schon von Anfang an (z.B. Final Reality).
Das man die Karte Übertakten kann und sie nicht wie ein Fön Lärmt , ist auch sehr Wichtig .

Deswegen möchte ich eine Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP testen.

Liebe Grüße an alle und frohe Weihnachten
Kaiba6666


----------



## funuzi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben.
Mit Computern habe ich schon seit 486er Zeiten zu tun und ich kenne mich auch im Bereich Overclocking etc. gut aus.
Digicam ist vorhanden, bei den 3dmarks/ aquamark kenn ich mich auch aus und ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig.
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen bei dem Test dabei sein zu dürfen
mit freundlichen Grüßen

funuzi

P.S. vorhandene Hardware siehe Signatur


----------



## afropole (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

wie alle anderen hier möchte auch ich eine Eurer Karten gewinnen. Mit meiner Casio Digi-Cam bin ich in der Lage (nachdem ich die Bedienungsanleitung nun zum 3 mal lese, natürlich auf chinesisch ) brauchbare Fotos zu schiessen. Da ich im Besitz einer Zotac 8800 GTS 640 MB bin, weiss ich natürlich auch was man aus so einem Schätzchen rausholen kann und ein Vergleich zu der neuen Generation der Karten würde mich zudem sehr interessieren. Auch mit der Erfahrung was das Übertakten angeht, und damit verbundenen Benchmarks, muss ich mich sicherlich nicht hinter den Anderen verstecken. Das ist meine Bewerbung. Möge die Macht mit euch sein !!!

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## mad-klaus (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Auch ich bewerbe mich auf die Karte - ich will mir sowieso eine kaufen hab aber des Geld im Moment net.
Mein Pc ist ein ACER Gamer-Edition mit AMD 64X2 3000+  2Gig DDR Arbeitsspeicher  und jetzt einer Radeon 1900XT 512MB  19" LCD Benq Bildschirm mit DVI anschluss.
Ist zwar kein HighEnd-PC aber sowas hat ja die Mehrheit der Leser und die soll die Karte ja auch kaufen und wissen was passiert.
Vielleicht nehmt Ihr ja auch normale Leute zum Testen und net nur Freaks. Ich bin immerhin schon 42 Jahre alt spiele LotR-O und WOW. Außerdem zocke ich Prey und Lost Planet (schon 2x durch).
Mich persönlich würde der unterschied zu DX9 interessieren.
Ich hoffe Fortuna hat ein Einsehen mit mir!
Lotto klappt ja net.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## pyromanic (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde die ZOTAC 8800 GT auch gern auf Herz und Nieren testen, ein paar Benchmarkt durchlaufen lassen ein paar Spiele austesten unterschiedliche Treiber ausprobieren und mit meiner HD2900 PRO vergleichen. paar schicke Bilder bekomme ich alle mal hin und einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben ist auch nicht das Ding.
Hardwareerfahrung bringe ich bestimmt genug mit um die Karte zu testen und zu schaun was sie bringt :o) Meine Rechner baue ich schon Seit Jahren selbst zuzammen und bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keinen zerschossen ^^

So na dann euch allen noch ein frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Speedy241 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo!
Für das Testen der neuen GTs interessiere ich mich brennend! Kürzlich habe ich noch zur GTX gegriffen, da es zu dieser Zeit noch keine GT auf ähnlichem Leistungniveau gab. Die Gelegenheit diese beiden Karten nun vergleichen zu können wäre top! Da ich von Beruf Informatiker und in meiner Freizeit begeisteter Gamer bin, mich immer für neue, starke, leise und kühle  Hardware interessiere, würde ich mich irre freuen für euch testen und schreiben zu dürfen!

Wünsche Euch und allen anderen hier im Forum ein frohes Fest und auch schonmal einen guten Rutsch!

LG Speedy


----------



## CyberiaN70 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Allerseits,
möchte mich hiermit auch für die Geforce 8800 GT bewerben,
da ich vorhabe in nächster Zeit sowieso auf PCI-E umzurüsten, kommt mir dies natürlich sehr gelegen, eine solche Karte Testen zu können.


----------



## Raabe (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo - also für den Test bewerbe ich mich sehr gerne.
Habe im Moment noch ein "Uralt-System" (Sempron 3000+, 6600GT,...)
Bin aber gerade dabei ein neues System zusammenzustellen.
Dachte da an Intel Q6600/E6750, 4GiB RAM, Vista und eine 8800GT - wenn das nicht passt...
Könnte dann Vergleiche zwischen Vista und XP Home liefern, da ich vorhabe beide OS parallel zu installieren.
Vorgaben sind auch alle erfüllt und mein Geschreibsel kann mann dann auch lesen (wenn die Rechtschreibkorrektur die gröbsten Schnitzer und Vertipper meiner Wurstfinger ausgebügelt hat...lol).
Na dann Glückauf allen Bewerbern - 
und zwischendurch noch schöne Feiertage, ein frohes Fest, sowie einen guten Start ins neue Jahr -
Raabe


----------



## Fleshless (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

Nun da ich gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammengstellt habe komponenten siehe unten. Währe es schön die 8800GT zu testen und gleich ein parr vergleichsbenchmarks mit meiner ASUS EN 8800 GTS 512 MB @ 750 Chip 1800 Shader 2100 RAM Takt 
zu machen.

Erfahrung mit Benchmarks seit dem 3DMark99 reichlich vorhanden.
1587 3DMark06 mit dem aktuellem System.
Spielebenchmarks fertige ich mit Fraps.
Aktuelle spiele wie Crysis,CoD4,Hellgate London,World in Conflict,u.s.w alles vorhanden.

Gruss Frank

Mein System:
-Gehäuse Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition
-Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 245B
-Mainboard GigaByte P35-DS3
-CPU Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600 *@ 3,4 GHz* + Thermalright IFX-14 passiv
-RAM GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
GB24GB6400C4DC, Black Dragon Series 4-4-4-12
-GPU ASUS EN 8800 GTS 512 MB @ 750 Chip 1800 Shader 2100 RAM Takt
-HDD Samsung HD103UJ 1TB + Scythe Quiet Drive SCQ-1000
-DVD Pioneer DVR-212BK
-Sound Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer + Sennheiser HD 595
-Netzteil Tagan TG530-U15
-Eingabe Logitech G9 Laser Mouse + Cherry CyMotion Expert
-Betriebssystem Windows XP und Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Amokhahn (23. Dezember 2007)

Jow, dann will ich mich auch mal für den Graphikkarten Test bewerben. Ich beschäftige mich bereits seit fast 3 Jahren mit PC Hardware, lese die PCGH bereits seit gut 2J. regelmäßig, teste gern und zocke natürlich auch. Einige werden mich sicher als Moderator von www.shooter-szene.de her kennen. Beiträge und eigene Tests (z.B. Temperaturtests, OC Tests) habe ich bereits für das vorgenannte Forum gemacht. Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem und eine Internet Verbindung fehlt ebenso wenig. Hier für PC Games Hardware richtig offiziell die Geforce 8800GT zu testen ist mir eine Freude, vielleicht klappt es ja.

Hier noch mein System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *CPU:* Intel Conroe E6600 + Thermalright XP-120 + 120mm Papst 4412 F2GL 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gehäuse:* Chieftec Mesh-Serie LCX-01B-B-SL Schwarz  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gehäusebelüftung:* 5 x 92mm Papst 3412 NGL + 1 x 120mm Papst 4412 F2GL  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Netzteil:* Be Quiet E5-700W Straight Power 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Mainboard:* DFI LAN_Party UT ICFX3200-T2R/G - RD600 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Graphikkarte:* Gigabyte Geforce 8800GTX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Soundkarte:* Creativ X-Fi Xtreme Music 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *HDD:* 4 x Samsung SP2504C in 2 RAID 0 Verbänden  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *opt. LW:* 2 x LG GDR-8163b u. GSA-4163 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Betriebssystem:* WinXP SP2 + Vista Home Premium 64bit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Keyboard:* Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Mouse:* Logitech MX 518 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Monitor:* 21" CRT Samsung Syncmaster 1100P+ und 17" CRT 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Lautsprecher:* Teufel Conzept E Magnum 5.1 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *RAM:* 4 x 1GB G.Skill F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ CL4


----------



## iceman8775 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin Mädels !!

Also die Teilnahmebedingungen sind kein Thema !!

Warum die fette Graka kriegen sollte ?! Also ihr könnt ja fragen stellen !!

Ich liebe leistungsstarke Graka´s ! Ganz einfach !! Ich liebe es das letzte raus zu holen !!

Schickt mir am gleich beide dann teste ich die im SLI Modus ! )))) (scherz)

Hier eckdaten von meinem guten Stück !!

Tower : Kandalf Big Tower 
Netzteil : Be Queit BQT P6 PRO-530W
Mainboard : Asus Maximus Formula (X38)
CPU : Intel E6600 Zalman Lüfter (auf E6850 getaktet, kein Thema bei dem Board)
Malochespeicher: 2GB Geil 800er (GX22GB6400DC)
Graka : 8800 GTS (Core Clock 630 MHz, Memory Clock 940 MHz) (320 mb)
Sounkarte : Creative XFI Gamer Extreme
Samsung 320 Gb (16mb Cache) 
etc. Rest ist unwichtig !!! (glaub ich) 

Guss der Ice


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Naja, um mal wieder ein bekanntes Gesicht in die Reihe der Bewerbungen zu quetschen, bewerbe ich mich hiermit für die 8800 GT, auch wenn es nicht wie eine Bewerbung aussieht.

Ich bin seit jeher Ati-Fan und werde es trotz der diversen Probleme mit Treibern es auch bleiben. Ich suche seit rund einem Monat nach einer geeigneten Nachfolge-Grafikkarte für meine X1950pro. Das Problem? Mein P4 limiert und bis jetzt konnte mir keiner so recht sagen, wie stark er denn tatsächlich limitiert.

Fakt ist ich kaufe mir demnächst eine HD3870. Schluss.

Da es auch mir nicht entgangen ist, dass die 8800GT etwas mehr Leistung bringt, wäre sie wohl die geeignete Kandidatin, um mich in das Nvidia-Lager zu schleifen.

Mein Testsystem seht ihr in der Signatur. Ein anderes steht wohl nicht vor 2009 zur Verfügung.

Ich will euch nicht imponieren. Ich bin nur ehrlich. Mit Benchmarken, Umbauten etc. habe ich genug Erfahrung und Fachlektüre (Ihr wisst schon welche) und Spiele.

MFG Pokerclock


----------



## AMDSempron (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich wollte mich hiermit auch bewerben, bisher war ich fast immer für ATI, aber meine x550 müsste ausgemustert werden, außerdem wollte ich mal über den Tellerrand gucken, wie das so mit "neuer" Hardware ist. Auseinandernehmen kann ich sie auch (am PC), ich hab ne Casio Exilim EX-110 zum Fotografieren, mein restliches System:
AMD Athlon 3700+@2,7GHz
2x512MB DDR400 RAM
ASRock 939S56-M
500Gig Seagate Barracuda 7200.9
Creative Audigy 2
NoName Gehäuse

NT: FSP 300 Watt, da muss ich gucken, obs reicht, ansonsten kaufe ich mir ein neues, dagegen habe ich nichts, für Pixelpower immer gerne!


----------



## chilled_but_skilled (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch als Tester bewerben.
Da ich nicht weiß, was ich hier schreiben soll um meine chancen zu erhöhen hoffe ich einfach mal auf ein bisschen Glück.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## iggi (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

auch ich reihe mich ein in die liste derer, die sich gerne für euch die Mühe machen und einen Test der Grafikkarte durchführen.

Ich bin zwar kein "taktprofi" aber konnte ein wenig Erfahrung mit Benchmark
"3d mark 06" sammeln.
Wenn Ihr einen netten und lernbereiten Helfer sucht, der alle Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllt, dann bin ich euer mann/gamer 

Ich wünsche allen hier anwesenden und auch denen die nicht das Glück haben
in diesem Forum zu sein,viel Glück und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!!

netten gruss der iggi


----------



## darksplinter (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

HI.....ich berwerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test dieser Graka.....

Da ich ein armer Schüler bin und mir leider (fast)nie neuwertige Ware leisten kann aber nachmittags massig Zeit habe  denke ich dass ich diesen Test mit aller Sorgfalt und Genauigkeit durchführen kann...
Aktuelle Spiele sind (Crysis, Call of Duty4, Hellgate Londonusw, The Witcher...usw) und werden vorhanden sein..

Mit oc hab ich Erfahrung und auch Erfolg....siehe SIg

Also wenn ihr einen armen Sschüler an Glück reich machen wollt dann nehmt mich...

Mfg darksplinter


----------



## Tabsbaer (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Bewerbung zum Lesertester 
da 8800GT momentan schlecht verfügbar, wäre das eine Alternative zu meiner Bestellung, die wohl erst im Februar  geliefert wird 

Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
vorhanden: 3DMarkxxxx, Aquamark...
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
hab ein Diplom, sollte eigentlich machbar sein 
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
screenshots kein problem, Digicam ist auch vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
...wie gesagt, Diplomarbeit vorhanden, sollte daher kein Problem sein 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
wenn Bedarf besteht 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen
meine bleibt meine, die geb ich nich her 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
das ist vernünftig
- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester
das is mehr als vernünftig 

..Eigentlich doch der perfekte Tester 

System:
leidenschaftlicher Spieler 
Core2Duo E6600
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 S775 iP35 FSB 1333MHz PCIe ATX
4GB Corsair DDR2 PC2-6400
Windows Vista 32 & 64 bit und Win XP SP2
Spiele


----------



## Mr. Bumbastic (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, möchte mich für diesesn Test bewerben.
Ich bin ein fleißiger Leser von diversen Pc-Zeitschriften und etwaiger Foren.
Ich habe einen Bekannten eine Grafikkarte mit gleichem Chip eingebaut.
Mich frisst noch heute der Neid.  Nebenbei kann ich meine alte Grafikkarte in
Pension  schicken( ATI 850 XT). 

Frohe Weihnachten und Prosit, Chris


----------



## Fatal1ty (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Extreme Team,

da mir die Zotac GeForce 8800 GT AMP schon bei Ihrem Release aufgefallen ist, würde ich mich gern eurem Team zur Verfügung stellen den Lesertest durchzuführen! Mein Name ist Chris Böttcher und ich wäre begeistert wenn sie mir die Möglichkeit einräumen würden, diesen tollen Grafikboliden testen zu dürfen. Schon als kleines Kind mit damals 8 Jahren war ich sehr Technikbegeistert und machte meine ersten Erfahrungen nicht etwa mit Prince of persia auf Win95 Basis, sondern ließ mir den Aufbau des Computers von meinem Vater nach und nach erklären und setzte mich anschließend mit den Games auseinander. Zu dieser zeit besaß ich dann einen Pentium 2 mit einer ATI Rage II.
Mein Interesse verflog nicht und durch die schulischen praktikas führte mich mein Weg zur Tertia in Brandenburg.
Dort hatte ich 3 Wochen zur verfügung, um zusammen mit einem Informatikdozenten ein ausgemustertes Computerkabinett nach funktionstüchtigen PC's zu untersuchen, oder welche aus den einzelnen Komponenten zusammenzustellen und betriebsbereit zu machen.
Eine vielfalt von komponenten war mir dort offengelegt worden und ich War so interessiert, dass ich teilweise meiner betreuenden Person auf die nerven ging mit löchernden Fragen.
Mit einem Zertifikat eines Informatiker Fachrichtung Systemintegration schloss ich dieses Praktikum ab.
Während viele Schüler in Ihren Sommerferien an den Strand gingen oder Party's veranstalteten, nahm ich mir 2 der 6 Wochen zeit um in einem PC Geschäft namens "Play In" meine Fachkenntnisse zu erweitern, bei Einbauarbeiten und Reperaturen zu Helfen und Kunden zu beraten.
PC's habe ich mir noch nie von der Stange gekauft sondern aus den einzelnen Komponenten stets zusammengebaut.
Ich gehe derzeit in die 13. Klasse des Bertolt Brecht Gymnasiums in Brandenburg, wo meine Leistungskurse Deutsch und Informatik sind.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mein Informatitkurs sehr Hardwarebegeistert ist, habe ich meinen Lehrer gefragt ob er mir eine Informatik-Ersatzarbeit im Falle einer erfolgreichen Bewerbung anbieten würde.
Er wäre bereit diese anzuerkennen und mir bei eventuellen Fragen zur Seite zu stehen.
Ich halte mich durch das Lesen von zahlreichen Reviews/Previews ständig auf dem neuesten Stand und vergleiche gern da ich mir wie schon eingangs gesagt meine teile stets selbst zusammengestellt habe. PCGH ist meine Startseite und sollte es der fall sein und ihr habt nichts über etwas berichtet eigne ich mir News rund um die Hardware auf anderen Seiten wie beispielsweise HardwareLUXX an.
Zuhause habe ich ihm moment 3 Systeme zur Verfügung wovon 2 für den test Infrage kommen, da es sich bei dem 3. um ein AGP System handelt.

1:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@ 3.2GHz (wassergekühlt)
Mainboard: XFX N680i LT Sli
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 Corsair TwinX CL 4, PC6400/800
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA II(500GB)
Netzteil: Super Flower Aurora 700W
Grafik: XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 320 MB
Monitor: Asus 22" (2ms)


2:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+@ 3.1 GHZ (wassergekühlt)
Mainboard: DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI-DR
RAM: 2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer (2,5-3-3-6)
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA II(250GB)
Netzteil: Coolermaster M520
Grafik: 2x 7800GT
Monitor: LG 19" Flatron TFT

Beim Thema Benchmarks kann man mich wollen wir einmal sagen Punktefreak nennen, da ich immer noch ein kleines Bisschen mehr möchte. Natürlich mit dem guten Blick darauf. die Hardware nicht zu beschädigen und in einem stabilen zustand zu halten.
Es sind mir soweit ich weiss jegliche Benchmarkprogramme bekannt und ich weiß diese zu benutzen ebenso aktuelle Spiele zu benchmarken sollte kein problem darstellen da ich viele titel mein eigen nennen daarf.
Da mein Vater Hobby-fotograf ist sollten digitale Fotos kein Problem darstellen da er mir sein Equipment gern für diesen Test zur Verfügung stellt.
Ich bin gern bereit mir für diese Arbeit, da ich auch seitens der Schule unterstützt werde, viel Zeit dafür zu nehmen und ständig mit Ihnen in Kontakt zu stehen.

Sollten Ihnen noch Fragen aufkommen werde ich diese umgehend beantworten auch handynummer kann ich gern zur Verfügung stellen. Zusammenfassend würde ich sagen, das ich mich über eine zsuammenarbeit mit PCGH Extreme sehr freuen würde und das neue Jahr 2008 gleich noch schöner werden würde.


Ich wünsche dem Team ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

PS: Da ein guter Freund von mir besitzer eines PC geschäftes ist ist es mir auch möglich die von Ihnen gewünschten Grafikkarten zu vergleichen!
Macht weiter so! Ihr seid der grund das ich Freunde beim Kauf gut beraten kann !

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Chris Böttcher


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ein Hallo wünsche ich 

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
Bin ich
*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben*
Hab ich genug, da ich teilzeitweise als Redakteur für Grafikkartentests tätig bin
*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
Hab ich auch
*- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
Hab mir erst vor kurzem eine neue Ausrüstung geholt (Fuji S6500fd, Manfrotto 190XProB) mit der sich sehr gute Fotos macht
*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)*
Das is das geringste Problem 
*- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
Auch kein Problem, bin bei vielen Foren aktiv
*- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen*
Is mir klar
*- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen*
Auch klar
*- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester*
Juppiiii 

Wie gesagt, ich hab genug Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und kann mit sehr vielen Games testen, sowohl mit DX9 als auch DX10 unter Vista. Wie ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen könnt hab ich ein sehr gut ausgestattetes System, daran soll es also nicht scheitern 

Vergleichen kann ich zudem gegen eine 8800GTX, eine 8600GT, eine HD2900Pro, eine HD2900XT und eine HD3850


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiho  dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben 
Also die Anforderungen sollten kein Problem darstellen.

Mein Schreibe ist in Ordnung und mit meiner Canon EOS 350D lassen sich sehr schöner Bilder machen  
Erfahrung habe ich auch reichlich. Habe schon etliche Grafikkarten besessen und kenne mich deswegen auch ziemlich gut damit aus. ( Eine 8800GT war auch schon darunter  ) Hardware ist auch mein Hobby und ich beschäftige mich die meiste Zeit mit PCs. Am liebsten im PCGHX Froum  
Benchmarken ist auf jeden Fall auch kein Problem, da ich schon sehr viel, mit allen erdenklichen Programmen gebencht habe wie PC Mark, 3DMark01, 03, 05, 06 usw.

Mfg der8auer


----------



## kmf (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Wertes Redaktionsteam!

Aufgrund meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung mit PCs und deren Komponenten, darunter auch ganz besonders die Grafikkarten, möchte ich mich auch gerne zur Verfügung stellen, für PCGH einen aussagefähigen Lesertest mit der Karte durchzuführen.

Mir stehen 2 Betriebssysteme zur Verfügung, einmal das zur Zeit meistverwendete XP und zum andern das langsam immer mehr aufkommende neuere System, die 64bit Version von Vista in der Ultimate Ausführung. Damit wäre sichergestellt, auf breiterer Basis Ihre geschätzte Leserschaft anzusprechen.

In Bezug auf Hardware bin ich auch ganz gut ausgerüstet, habe recht potente Prozessoren hier. Mir stehen zwei Intel-Boards XBX975 und ein funkelnagelneues ASUS-Board mit nVidia-Chipsatz, das P5NT WS zur Verfügung, sodass ein etwas ausführlicherer Test recht gut vorstellbar wäre. Desweiteren hab ich selbst bereits eine 8800GT im Einsatz und könnte somit ganz gut das Thema SLI ansprechen.

In diesem Sinne, es grüßt

kmf

/edit

Natürlich akzeptiere ich in vollem Umfang die Teilnahmebedingungen.


----------



## nemetona (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Werte Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der 8800GT bewerben.
Die Telinahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar, und werden hiermit akzeptiert.

MfG, Nemetona


----------



## Contropolis (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich Bewerbe mich dann auch mal für einen Test der Zotac 8800GT AMP Edition um zu schauen, wie genau sich diese Karte im Vergleich zu einer herkömmlichen Praxisnahe schlägt.

Mein System sieht momentan wie folgt aus:

CPU:Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Ram: 2 x 2GB GEIL PC 6400
MB: Gigabyte P35-DS3
GrKa: Geforce 8800GT
Monitor: 37° Full-HD Panel von Samsung  und  22° LG Zockerpanel xD
Sound: Ja Sie gibt es noch die Audigy 2 ZS, und Sie leistet unter Vista noch Gute arbeit
HDD´s: 1 x SP1614N
           1 x SP1634N
           1 x SP2514N

Für etwaige Rückfragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Contro


----------



## Letni (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware X  Team,


 hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Test einer der zwei 8800 GT - Grafikkarten von Zotac mit dem neuen G92-Chip von nVIDIA bewerben.


 Mitglied im PCGH-X-Forum bin ich nun schon eine ganze Weile - Leser der PC Games Hardware schon seit Ewigkeiten (inzwischen auch als Abonnent), was unter Anderem zeigt, dass ich an PC-Hardware sehr interessiert bin und mich folglich auch sehr gut mit der Materie auskenne.


 Der Test der neuen 8800 GT wäre eine super Gelegenheit mein Wissen mit anderen Interessierten zu teilen. Besonders reizvoll wäre dabei euch die Temperatur und der Stromverbrauch der Karte, da die GT ja nun einmal, im Gegensatz zu ihren härtesten Konkurrenten aus dem eigenen Hause, der 8800 GTS/GTX, lediglich über einen Single-Slot-Kühler verfügt.


 Ebenfalls für sehr interessant halte ich die überall angepriesene gute Leistung zum relativ kleinen Preis, was ich gerne durch etliche Benchmarks überprüfen würde. Dabei habe ich auch die einmalige Gelegenheit die 8800GT mit meiner nunmehr schon fast veralteten 8800GTS zu vergleichen, was Leistung (mit/ohne AA/AF/...), Temperatur und Lautstärke angeht.
 Gerne würde ich auch austesten, ob meine bis auf 650/980 übertaktet GTS mit der neuen GT noch mithalten kann und wie die 8800GT selbst in Sachen OC (sofern erlaubt) da steht.


 Gekoppelt würde die Karte von Zotac mit meinem aktuellen Intel basierten System: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 (übertaktet bis auf 3,6 GHz); Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3; 2 GB DDR2-800.


 Dass der ausführliche Erfahrungs-/ Testbericht mit passenden Bildern bestückt wird, versteht sich natürlich von selbst, ebenso wie, dass der Test in einer angemessenen Sprache verfasst wird.


 Letztendlich kann ich noch sagen, dass ich auch bereit wäre die Grafikkarte nach dem Test wieder an das PCGH-X-Team zurückzusenden, wenn dies von mir ausdrücklich verlangt wird. Ich will damit sagen, dass es mir nicht darum geht eine aktuelle Karte gratis abzustauben, sondern vielmehr einen anständigen Lesertest für die ganze Community zu verfassen.




 Viel Glück allen und einen schönen zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag!
 Letni


----------



## simons700 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal.
Ich möchte ja nicht so Rumschleimen (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen) aber ich würde mich sehr freuen die Karte testen zu dürfen. Die Nötige Ausrüstung (Digicam usw.) hab ich natürlich auch. Benchmarks sind natürlich auch kein Problem denn ich kann mit Fraps umgehen. Also ich will ja keinen Schrott erzählen mein CPU ist evtl. schon etwas überfordert (P4@3,85 Ghz)aber die wird im Januar eh erneuer. wird im Januar eh erneuer. Außerdem sollte sich ein Lesertest sowieso eher den Praktischen Eigenschaften widmen denn die Leistung kennt sowieso schon jeder. Es ist mir auch möglich die Leistungsaufnahme zu messen.

Danke für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## der_schnitter (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hui,viel Spaß beim lesen der ganzen Postings...bin dafür User ab 100 Postings mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Kann mich ja bewerben und schauen,ob ich die Karte in mein Laptop reinbring...mit nem Hammer wird das schon gehen


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



simons700 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Team
> 
> Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal.
> Ich möchte ja nicht so Rumschleimen (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen)



 Ja sehr lustig zu Lesen, einige meinen hier gibt es einen Platz im Vorstand der Deutschen Bank zu vergeben.Es sind nur 2 Grafikkarten zum Testen Leute!!


----------



## lizardking78 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Ihr lieben in dem häßlichen Nürnberg(Hoffe das schließt mich jetzt nicht aus)! Hiermit also meine formlose Bewerbung! Gründe warum ich als Tester in fage kommen soll........nun,ich bin ein fauler kleiner Computerjunkie,der nichts auf die Reihe bekommt außer an seinem heiligem Pc rum zu schrauben,ich bin stinke häßlich,habe noch nie eine Freundin gehabt,geschweige denn weiß ich annähernd was Sex ist...außer...ich spiele mit meinem PC und wenn ich wieder ein paar Mhz mehr rausgeholt habe, geht mir fast einer ab! Momentan bin ich sehr gut mit der Materie vertraut,übertakte alles was ich in die Finger bekomme(den eigentlichen Sinn habe ich für mich noch nicht gefunden),darum ist letzter Zeit viel über den Jordan gegangen was natürlich ein Schwe... Geld kostet,somit wäre es sehr angebracht im nachhinein diese Karte zu besitzen!! Aber der vorangige Hauptgrund ist wohl der,das ich mega viel Spaß an der Sache habe und Euch für Euern Job beneide, da ich selber gern sowas machen würde-dies wäre doch die Gelegenheit zu sehen ob ich nur ein Dummschwätzer bin oder doch ein wenig auf der Pfanne habe!! Viele Grüße nach Namberch!! R.B.´´alias lizardking78

PS: Habe eine Sony Cybershot DCW-80 oder irgendsowas! Crysis,Cod4,UT3,Anno1701.....alles da!


----------



## Venoxxis. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde natürlich auch gerne testen 
könnte sie gegen meine GTX vergleichen, was sicherlich sehr intressant sein würde!


----------



## McFinte (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, ich möchte sie testen weil ich denk ich mal keine cpu limitierung zu befürchten  habe, und weil ich sie gegen meine ATI Radeon 3870 antreten lassen kann.

MGF McFinte


----------



## Roadrunner (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Bin auch bei der Teilnahme dabei.
Alle Kriterien erfüllt.

Warum ich die testen soll? Na weil dem A64 3500+ nochmal richtig Feuer gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Sonnenfeind (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Anmeldung zurückgezogen...private Gründe, viel Glück allen anderen wünscht
Sonnenfeind


----------



## max00 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Für den Lesertest der 8800GT wäre ich bestens geeignet.
Al
Als Spieler mit hohen Anforderungen an die Grafik und mit Freude am Übertakten würde es mich freuen eine 8800GT unter meine Finger zu bekommen.

Die sonstigen Anforderungen (digitale Fotos, deutsche Sprache, Benchmarks, ...) sind sowieso kein Problem.


Außerdem habe ich als Schüler (ich bin im übrigen 18 Jahre alt) nicht das Geld mir immer wieder eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen (meine 7950GX2 habe ich auch nur wegen dem Preissturz im Mai 2007 gekauft).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

max00

PS: Die Grafikkarte würde sich auch gut in meinem Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster machen (besonders auf LAN-Partys).


----------



## Gemil (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Tag,

ich schätze, jeder würde gerne so einen Test für euch machen, da er danach die Grafikkarte geschenkt bekommt. Zu den vielen Bewerbern möchte ich mich nun auch einreihen. 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es verschiedene Leute, die in dem Besitz einer Karte der 8800 Serie sind. Allerdings besitzt keiner von ihnen eine 8800GT. 
Ich selber bin im besitz von einem Crossfiresystem zweier MSI OC HD3870.
Auf Wunsch kann ich einen Vergleichstest machen mit den Grafikkarten von ATI oder 8800GTS (640mb), 8800GTX, 8800Ultra und der PCI-E 6600GT.

Mehr Informationen zu meinem Rechner/Testsystem findet ihr hier:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id29729

Als Erfahrungen kann ich einiges an eigenen Overclockingversuchen vorweisen, sowie den Umgang mit syntetischen Benchmarks und das testen mit Spielen.
Die meisten aktuellen Spiele, wie z.b. Crysis, UT3, CoD4, Bioshock, und auch Benchmarkprogramme, wie z.b. 3DM05, 3DM06 sind selbstverständlich als legale Vollversionen in meinem Besitz. Eine Digitale Kamera mit 7,2 MP kann zum fotografieren verwendet werden. 
Die Punkte wie


> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
> - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen


werden natürlich beachtet und aktzeptiert. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden. Die Karte möchte ich nicht für mich selber, sondern ich würde sie dann meinem Besten Freund geben, der immer noch auf seiner 6600GT sitzt, und einfach nicht das Geld findet, sich eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. 

mfg

Gemil


----------



## Lezrup (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So, *bewerb* ... Also die Teilnahmebedingungen sind in Ordnung  könnte alles machen was mir da abverlangt wird. Zu der Frage, warum ich denn diese Grafikkarte gewinnen müsste.. hmm... Ich meine ich bin jung und hab kaum Geld  (was wohl jeder zweite hier sagen wird) aber, meine Ausbildung spuckt kein Cent für mich aus, mir jedes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen geht ganz schön ins Geld und das Geld was ich zu Weihnachten bekommen habe würde ich wirklich gerne anders investieren als gleich wieder in den PC  da es einfach zuviel ist, ein Gewinn genau richtig für *mich*  ! 
Also...
Denn wart i mal auf diesen.


----------



## LostDevil (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGames Hardware Extreme Team,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für eines der Testmuster dieser 88GT Grafikkarten.
Ich kenne mich mit Grafikkarten ziemlich gut aus und habe auch Erfahrungen mit Übertaktung und der gleichen.
Der Zeit betreibe ich eine 8800 GTX KO ACS³ von EVGA, bei der ich die Taktraten doch annähernd an eine Ultra angleichen konnte. Hierbei kann ich auch wunderbar einen vergleich zur GTX/Ultra geben, falls ich die GT testen dürfte.
Ich habe auch Erfahrung im Bereich der Benchmarks mit 3DMark, Crysis etc. Besitze auch die meisten neueren Spiele um derartige Benchmarks durchführen zu können.
Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich auf jeden Fall, falls Beispiele gewünscht sind, reiche ich derartige gerne nach!
Zudem bin ich gerade frisch gebackener Hardware Redakteur bei ALTERNATE aTTaX, wo ich auch sehr gerne ein paar Erfahrungsberichte einer Geforce 8800GT präsentieren würde.
So, dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich noch ein spätes Weihnachtsgeschenk bekomme.  *ganzfesteDaumendrück*
Schönen Abend noch,
LostDevil


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test bewerben.
Ich habe eine recht gute schreibe und die möglichkeit der Digitalen Fotografie habe ich auch. Desweiteren habe ich auch erfahrung mit Benchmarks und vergleichstest ,übertaktung etc. Mir steht aufgrund meiner CPU ein breites spektrum an vergleichsmöglichkeiten, von High-end bis Low-end CPU kann ich jedes specktrum testen durch variable Taktraten und abschalten von kernen.


----------



## Metaltyp (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hier *meld*, ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Daggy82 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,ich besuche regelmässig eure HP und lege mir auch jeden Monat eure Zeitschrift zu die ich ausgabe für ausgabe mit begeisterung lese.
Ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der Geforce 8800GT aus dem Grund da ich ein Technikbegeisterter User bin der sein wissen und seine erfahrungen gerne mit anderen teilt.
Natürlich habe ich auch schon ausreichend erfahrung auf dem gebiet des Benchmarkens und (wenn erwünscht) overclockings gesammelt.
Auch ein grund für die Bewerbung als Tester ist der das ich seitdem ich PC-User bin immer nur auf Grafikkarten der Firma ATI gesetzt habe und ich mit grossem interesse ihre Berichte zum neuen G92 Chip verfolge.
Natürlich bin ich stets auf dem laufenden was aktuelle Hardware angeht und ich möchte mich einmal persönlich davon überzeugen ob diese Karten wirklich im Spielealltag so wesentlich performenter sind als meine jetzige HD2900XT(512MB).
Da ich über eine sehr grosse Spielesammlung verfüge könnte ich mit zahlreichen Benchmarks die Karten sehr gut in einem Vergleich beurteilen.
Über eine positive Antwort ihrerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mfg
Daggy82


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Extreme Team, 
Ich würde gerne die 8800 GT AMP von Zotac Testen.
Die "Mindestanforderungen" für den Review (Test) erfülle ich alle samt.
Des Weiteren steht mir ein sehr gutes System zur Verfügung, um die Karte auf Herz und Nieren testen zu können. Unter anderem der Beste Luft gekühlte E6850 aus dem Hardwareluxx Forum, 2GB Cellshock 1200 RAM und ein P5k Deluxe. Momentan werkelt noch eine 8800GTX in meinem Rechner, welche den Härtetest gegen die GT antreten würde. Ich würde die Karte in aktuellen Games wie Crysis, UT3 oder CoD4 quälen und auf die OC-Fähigkeit überprüfen! 

Ich glaube ich bin ein würdiger Testkandidat, weil ich die nötige Hardware hab um die Karte ausreizen zu können und weil ich den Sieger zwischen GTX und GT endgültig küren will.


Einen schönen Abend noch
Daniel


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo 

so wie viele andere schob vor mir, würde auch ich sehr gerne an dem Test der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT teilnehmen...Ich habe hier vor Ort mehrere Pcs mit unterschiedlicher Hardware und biete daher hoffentlich gute technisch Anforderungen, um einen objektiven Test auch auf versch. Systemen vorzulegen. Einen ordentlichen und subjektiven Berichte über die womöglich getesteten Hardware sollte kein Problem sein....

mfg Thomas


----------



## Yasty (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich wäre dabei! Alle Kriterien 
Würde gern meinen Slideshow Spielen einen Turbo verpassen


----------



## GIJoe (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
eigentlich könnte ich euch,den Testbericht der AMP Edition schon jetzt geben,da ich schon ausgiebige Tests auf verschiedenen Rechnern mit 2 dieser Karten gemacht habe!Ich bin selber im Besitz von drei Rechnern:

NR.1
AMD X2 3800@2,4 GHz;A8N SLI Premium;2 GB G.Skill DDR 500;XFX 7950 GT 512MB;Win XP SP2;Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 520 Watt;(6012 3D Mark 06).

NR.2
AMD X2 3800@2,6 GHz;A8N 32SLI;4X512 MB Crucial Ballistix Tracer;Gainward 7900 gt;Win XP SP2;Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 520 Watt;(6689 3D Mark 06).

NR.3
Intel C2D 6750@3 GHz;Asus Striker Extreme;8 GB G.Skill F2-8000CL5D;Sparkle Calibre 8800 GTX;Vista Ultimate 64bit;Coba Nitrox 750 Watt;(12608 3D Mark 06).

Ich hab schon einige Tests auf meinen Systemen gemacht, auch Voltmods,Messungen,etc.,sind kein Thema bis auf das Schalldruckmessgerät habe ich alles da.

Erkläre mich auch mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden.
MfG
GIJoe


----------



## Cornholio (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Tag,

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP bewerben. Ich verfüge selbstverständlich über Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks. Da ich eine Sparkle Geforce 8800GTS 640MB (OC @ 650MHz/960MHz) besitze, fände ich einen Vergleich zur Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP sehr interessant und würde mich freuen, wenn ich diese Grafikkarte testen dürfte. Außerdem bin ich in der Lage, ordentliche Texte zu verfassen und digitale Bilder anzufertigen. Ihr könnt euch von meinen Schreibkünsten auf www.komacrew.com überzeugen. Dort bin ich nämlich Hardware und Software Redakteur unter dem Nickname 'Cornholio' .


mit freundlichen Grüßen

     Cornholio


----------



## Mr. Anderson (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo!

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal für den Test bewerben. Ich möchte jetzt nich zu viel über mich schreiben - will ja nicht, dass jemand einschläft^^
Zu mir: Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, werde demnächst 19, besuche ein Gymnasium, um mein Abitur abzulegen - somit sollte ich also auch über das geforderte Ausdrücksvermögen und Rechtschreibkenntnisse verfügen
Da ich ja gerade noch Ferien habe und die dieses Jahr in Brandenburg recht lang sind hätte ich auch sehr viel Zeit für ausgiebige Tests.
Tja, zu meinem Computerwissen sei soviel gesagt, dass ich es eigentlich größtenteils durch die PC Games Hardware erlangt habe - zumindest die Grundlagen, denn eure Zeitung war für mich der Einstieg in die Hardwarewelt. Dann habe ich angefangen an Computern zu basteln. Ich helfe vielen Leuten in meinem Ort bzw. meiner Klasse wenn sie Probleme mit ihren Rechnern haben und beteillige mich auch aktiv an einem weiteren Forum (weiß nicht, ob ich das hier nennen darf^^).
Zu meiner Hardware: kann man alles in meiner Signatur bzw. auf Nethands lesen, das Spielesystem ist also, wie man sehen kann noch relativ neu und besteht aus Teilen, die meistens gut oder besser in euren Tests abgeschnitten haben.
Benchmarks sollten kein Problem für mich darstellen und aktuelle Spiele besitze ich auch. Falls irgendetwas fehlen sollte, dass bei einem eventuellen Test berücksichtigt werden müsste, dann würde ich dieses Tool bzw. Programm natürlich noch besorgen und mich mit seiner Funktionsweise auseinandersetzen.
Für Fotos steht mir eine Medion Digitalkammera zur Verfügung.
Ein direkter Vergleich der neuen 8800GT mit meiner GTS wäre für mich - und ich denke auch für viele andere Leser - sehr interessant.

Ich hoffe, ich finde in der Auswahl Berücksichtigung.

Gruß
Mr. Anderson


----------



## Pimpmuckl (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend ersteinmal,

leider kommt der Zufallsgenerator zum Einsatz, trotzdem halte ich eine ordentliche Bewerbung für sehr angebracht.

Im Bereich Grafikkarten bin ich mit benchen (3DMark, Aquamark usw) bestens mit vertraut und bin langjähriger ATI-Nutzer. Von ATi-Rage über Radeon 9100 bis zur X1900XT @ XTX haben mich die Chips immer bestens unterstützt, eine Grafikkarte von NVidia wäre natürlich mal eine angenehme "Abwechslung".

Ich schreibe nebenher gerne mal kleinere Artikel bei einem größeren Deutschen Multigamingclan und habe auch schon für die Schülerzeitung insgesamt zwei Artikel beigesteuert sachliches Schreiben ist für mich kein Problem.

Fotos werden mit einer Nikon Coolpix P50 mit einer 8 Megapixel Auflösung gemacht.


Soviel zu mir!

Noch einen schönen Abend

Pimpmuckl

Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass der Redaktuer von KomaCrew sich hier vorgestellt hat.
Grüße vom Redakteur von progressive-esports, auf eine nette EPS Saison bei WiC


----------



## tdarauhut (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
ich würde mich auch sehr freuen den Zuschlag zu bekommen.
Ich erfülle alle vor genannten Bedingungen und würde mich über eine Gelegenheit freuen mein Wissen und meine Erfahrungen bei Diesem Lesertest mit euch teilen zu dürfen.
Ob meine aktuelle Hardware euren Anforderungen entspricht müsst Ihr jedoch entscheiden.

Gigabyte P35-DS3P Mainboard
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 Boxed Prozessor
MSI P965 Neo-F, Sockel 775, ATX Mainboard
ASUS EAX1950Pro/HTDP, PCI-E Grafikkarte
Samsung SH-D163A SATA DVD-Laufwerk
LG GSA-H10N DVD-Brenner
2x 1024MB DDR2 Corsair XMS2 CL 5, PC6400/800 Arbeitsspeicher
Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 250GB 16MB SATA II (ST3250624AS) Festplatte
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtrem Music Soundkarte
Iiyama ProLite E481S Monitor
Antec Sonata II Gehäuse
Windows Vista


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

 Icke will ooch nen Tester werden...


----------



## hubilein123 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCG-Hardware-EXTREME Team, 

bin als externer Tester gerne bereit Eure Arbeit zu unterstützen.

meine Expertise auf diesem Gebiet:

+ 15 Jahre Hardware Erfahrung im PC-Sektor
+ Leidenschaftlicher Tüftler und Zocker, wenn es "ins" Detail geht
+ breit gefächertes Spiele-Interesse von Renn- über Strategie bis Action
+ legaler Besitz z.B. folgender installierter und von mir benutzter Spiele: Gothic3, Hl2, Warcraft3, Spellforce2, etc.
+ grundsätzlicher Einsatz von mehreren Betriebssystemen (Linux,XP,XP64,etc.)
+ Verwendung mehrerer eigener verschieden konfigurierter PC's (AMD/Intel)

Persönliches Interesse bei diesem Test:

Lautstärke, Strombedarf, Grundperformance der GT auf meinen Systemen, Wie gut skaliert die Karte bei hohen Werten der Kantenglättung, Anisotropischer Filter, usw. im Vergleich zu anderen. Gibt es OS-Probleme (Ja, die gibt es z.B. mit XP64 und Sp2->Bluescreen wegen nv4_mini)

Das wärs.

Viel Spass beim Auswählen und guten Rutsch nach 2008.


----------



## duAffentier (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team.

Ich tue was alle anderen auch hier machen. Mich mal bewerben.
Finde die Idee sehr gut. Und natürlich gibt es hier großen Andrang. Aber wer Glück hat wird man ja später sehen.

Habe bisher selber immer meine PCs zusammen gebaut und geschraubt. Der Einbau der GraKa wird daher kein Problem sein
Berichte schreiben ist kein Problem. Da ich dies auf Arbeit selber immer tue.
Fotos mit Digicam sowie Screens sind machbar.
Habe Erfahrungen im Bereich Nvidia. Kaufe seit Jahren selber Nvidia und spiele natürlich damit sehr viel.
Durch Arbeitskollegen von Nvidia hab ich auch gute Tips und Tricks sammeln und probieren können (was aber nicht immer wiederholbar ist und gemacht werden sollte,auser es ist alt  )

Zu meinem System. Mittlerweile auch Standart:
Dazu gehören Intel C2D E6750 3,6Ghz 450Mhz FSB bei 1,3575V, Be-Quiete Netzteil, 4GB Ram von GEIL auf 4-4-4-12 DDR2 800 bei 2,1V , ein GigaByte P35-DS4 Rev 2.0 sowie meiner 8800GTX OC 640Mhz/2000Mhz bei 3Dmark06 12605Pkt. Habe alles auf Luftkühlung mit Thermaltek etc.
Betriebssysteme sind Vista32 und Vista64. Benchmarks sind vorhanden. Von 3Dmark03-06 und andere Tools. Spielebenchmark der aktuellen Spiele habe ich auch.
Zum Sound, der eigentlich nebensache ist, habe ich eine X-Fi Fatility.

Da ich ja auch in der Halbleiterbranche arbeite, macht mir sowas ebensehr viel Spaß. Ich mag Technik und dieTechnik mich :o)

Ein schönen Rutsch in das neue Jahr.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blueboy04 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So einfach und kurz mal Formlos bewerben 

Mal gucken ob ich Glück habe, würde gerne mal 8800 GT testen nicht das ich mit meiner x1950pro unzufrieden bin


----------



## Gobbers (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den test "Anmelden".

Weshalb sie mich nehmen sollten?

Erfahrung mit Hardware im bereich:

 - Overclocking (Grafikkarte, RAM, CPU)
 - Zusammen/Einbau
 - Systemzusammenstellung (www.mindfactory.de/forum/)

Erfahrung mit Software:

 - Aquamark
 - 3D Mark
 - PC Mark
 - RivaTuner
 - etc ...


Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus diesen Hauptkomponenten:

- CPU: Intel Pentium E2140@3120MHz
- RAM: 4x1024MB A-Data Vitesta Extreme Edition
- Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4
- Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon X1650Pro
- Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500

MfG
Gobbers


----------



## Clayman (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den 8800GT Test bewerben. Ich erfülle alle geforderten Voraussetzungen. Mein System besteht momentan aus folgenden Komponenten und ist vollständig wassergekühlt:

Gigabyte 965P DS3
Q6600 G0@3Ghz
4 GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 CL4
EVGA 8800GTS (600/900 Biosmod)
Vista x64 bzw. XP x86

Im Falle einer Teilnahme würde ich die Karte sowohl mit dem Standardkühler als auch mit einem Wasserkühler auf Herz und Nieren testen. 


Mit erwartungsvollen Grüßen

Clayman


----------



## jumperm (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mich gerne bewerben, da ich vorzugsweise an meinem Rechner rum schraube. In Sachen Benchen bin ich Weltmeister, da jede Änderung meines PC erstmal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft wird! Leitungsmäßig würde die Grafikkarte auch super zu meinem derzeitgen PC passen E6750 mit 2900XT. Womit ich zu meinem nächsten Beweggrund kommen würde: der Lautstärke. Die AMD/ATI würde sich erstmal gegen die Nvidia Behaupten müssen ^^.
mfg Jumper


----------



## darkmessiah (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hallo!

Ich würde auch gern diese "Herausforderung" annehmen und alle User in den Genuss meiner Einschätzung und Bewertung der 8800 GT kommen lassen!!


----------



## Dragus (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Melde mich hiermit auch als potenziellen Tester an.

Warum grade ich die Karte testen sollte?

Ganz einfach, da mir dieses Jahr keine plausieblen Erklärungen einfallen um auch meine Frau von einer neuen Grafikkarte zu überzeugen, da ich vor 10 monaten bereits für dieses Vorhaben die Haushaltskasse belastete.
Weiterhin macht es mir große Freude die Leistungsgrenzen verschiedenster Hardware auszuloten. Alle möglichen Benchmarks sind vorhanden.
Dazu gehöhren Overclocking (RAM,CPU,Chipsatz,GraKa,etc), BIOS-modding und Kühlungsoptimierung.
Wer möchte kann sich auch mal mein derzeitiges System ansehen ---> http://www.sysprofile.de/id23696
Auserdem interressiert mich brennden wie die GT gegen meine gemoddete GTS besteht.


----------



## Evils (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für eine Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP Edition zum Lesertest bewerbe.
Ich erfülle die Teilnahmebedingungen und habe desweiteren noch die Möglichkeit erweiterte Tests und Vergleiche mit der Karte anzustellen da ich erst zum 1.Dezember mir einen neuen High-End Computer gekauft habe, der über eine Leadtek Winfast 8800 GT verfügt.
Somit kann ich auch falls erwünscht noch Vergleichstests zur normalen 8800 GT bzw. zur Geforce 8800 GT im SLI machen.

Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks habe ich genügend.
Ich besuche ein technisches Gymnasium mit dem Profil Informationstechnik und habe somit erweiterte Kenntnisse im Bereich Informatik.

Ich denke ich bin genügend Qualifiziert für diesen Lesertest!

Nun liegt es an euch 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Evils


----------



## Tergo (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team von PCGH,
ich möchte mich für die 8800 GT von Zotac bewerben. Ich glaub ich bin der Richtige dafür, da mich jeder in meiner Umgebung anmeckert, wenn ich bei 29 fps merke, dass es nicht mehr flüssig läuft und wie schon wieder Gedanken um meinen Rechner mache. Ich habe außerdem genug Benchmark-Equipment, habe die Vollversion von Fraps, einen Core 2 Duo E6600 und habe bei einem Praktikum in einem PC-Shop genug Erfahrung gesammelt, um mit den Geräten umzugehen.
Ich habe in der Schule auch an einem Formal-Schreibkurs teilgenommen, kann euch also einen sauberen Test vorlegen.
Ich hoffe ihr trefft eine gute Entscheidung,liebe Grüße 
Tergo


----------



## 2Stoned (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich möchte die Zotac 8800 GT AMP, weil sich mein Prozi mit ner X1300 einfach nur langweilt!


----------



## B1tchkilla (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Als ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker mit Hang zur Hardware und hobbymäßiger Newswriter sowie Abonnent der PCGH seit der 2. Ausgabe denke ich bereits ein paar wichtige Kriterien erfüllen zu können.

Mit drei kompatiblen Systemen, in denen die Grafikkarte (teilweise nach Austausch des Netzteils) auch lauffähig wäre könnte ich für ausreichend Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sorgen. Gerne will meine GeForce 7950GT ersetzt werden um in den Rechner meiner Freundin zu wandern. Ein Vergleich mit einer 8800GTX wäre in unserer Wohnung ebenso möglich wie ein Test mit den frisch installierten Betriebssystemen Windows XP Professional und Windows Vista Business (32Bit).

Erfahrung mit 3D tauglichen Karten seit der Voodoo 1 Generation ist ebenso vorhanden wie eine Digitalkamera. Als begeisterter Spieler des aktuellen Shooters Unreal Tournament 3, welcher seit dem neuesten Beta Treiber seitens Nvidia auch ohne nervige Aussetzer läuft, will ich gerne herausfinden, wie sich die Karte in dieser Kategorie schlägt.

Auch wenn bei Testbeginn der neueste Spross der ehemals verrückten Zwiebel noch nicht am Start sein sollte, um einen weiteren Parcours für das aktuelle Nvidia Preis-/Leistungspferdchen zu bieten, so denke ich doch, dass genug Benchmarks zur Verfügung stehen werden. Vielleicht sind diese ja ohnehin Teil eurer Vorgaben.

Solltet ihr noch weitere Angaben zu meiner Hardwarekonfiguration benötigen, so kann ich euch diese bei allen Rechnern gerne liefern.

Ich würde mich freuen, ausgewählt zu werden.

Weihnachtliche Grüße,
René H.


----------



## volkan (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHW-Team,
an so einer tollen Aktion möchte ich natürlich auch teilnehmen.
Meine bisherige Grafikkartenkarriere: Voodoo 3 2000, Geforce 2TI, Geforce 4TI, Geforce 6600GT, Geforce 7800GS und momentan die Geforce 7900GTO. Meine restliche Hardware würde die 8800GT mit Sicherheit nicht ausbremsen. Mit Benchmarks kenne ich mich ebenfalls bestens auch, da es immer das Erste ist worauf ich nach einem Systemupdate gespannt bin. Die übrigen Teilnahmebedingungen sind natürlich selbstverständlich.
Warum ich der Richtige bin? Ganz einfach, bin schon seit langer Zeit scharf auf die 8800GT, doch leider ist sie wie ihr wisst restlos ausverkauft. Außerdem bringe ich als Informatikstudent die nötigen Kenntnisse sowie Interesse mit. 

Schöne Grüße
Volkan


----------



## Barney G. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit um die Teilnahme am Test der Zotac 8800GT.
Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden von meiner Person erfüllt. Es ist aktuelle Hardware in meinem System verbaut, Spiele- und synthetische Benchmarks sind mir geläufig und werden desöfteren genutzt.
Als kleine und erste Referenz kann ich den hier im Forum häufig besuchten Thread zum Test einer HD2900Pro angeben.

Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=2095

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Barney G.


----------



## Cultich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch einfach mal für den Test.

Ich habe mich deswegen sogar extra bei euch angemeldet, ansonsten betätige ich mich in diversen anderen Foren  (Forumdeluxx etc.)

Ich habe momentan schon eine 8800gt verbaut und sie ausführlich gegen meine "alte" X1950Pro getestet. 

Mich interessiert im Besonderen, wie sich die erhöhten Taktraten auf die Geschwindigkeit und Temperaturen auswirken.

*Mein System ist momentan ein:*
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2
E4300 @ 3Ghz
4Gb A-Data DDR800 @ 900
Point of View 8800gt
Als Betriebssystem habe ich Vista Ultimate 64Bit im Einsatz

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
-> erledigt
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
-> kein Problem
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
-> denke mit 27 ist das ein muss!?!
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
-> Kein Problem
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
-> Kein Problem


----------



## XstarTT (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne bei dieser Aktion bewerben.

Ich erfülle alle der vorausgesetzten Teilnahmebedingungen. 
Außerdem habe ich neulich einen Lesertest für pcgameshardware geschrieben. Ich fänd es sehr interessant die 8800GT mal mit meiner DX9 Karte und einigen Karten in meiner bekanntschaft für den Test zu Vergleichen.

Dies ist überigens der Test den ich für pcgameshardware.de geschrieben habe allerdings stimmen nicht alle der von mir aufgeführen PC komponente mir meinem aktuellen PC überein^^:  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050101&s=userarticle.detail&userarticle_id=39465&section_id=2

MFG
Tobias


----------



## BlackOak (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi,
ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest, da ich mal anhand meines eigenen Systems sehen will was sie kann. (Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast)
Ausserdem möchte ich mit meiner GTS G80, Jagd auf die Karte machen, sei es durch pures Overclocking oder einen Voltmod.
Alle Anforderungen erfülle ich selbstredend.
mfg
Blacky
auch aktiv unter www.rechner-forum.de


----------



## UT-freak (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Muss man für diesen test Volljährig sein ?


----------



## abstrakt (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team,

auch Ich möchte mich für diesen Test bewerben. Die Teilnahmebedingungen stellen für mich auch keine Probleme dar. benchmarks wie Aquamark oder 3D Mark ist auf meinem Rechner ein fester bestandteil, weil ich auch sehr gerne an der Taktschraube rumspiele und diese bei mir auch nie locker sitzt.

Mit meinem System kann man auch sehen, was mit geringem Geldbeutel und dann einer guten Grafikkarte alles zu machen ist. Gerne gebe ich Ihnen meine Angaben der Hardware in diesem Schreiben mit.

*System:*
Core2Duo E6750 @3.2Ghz
G.Skill DDR2 800 @400Mhz
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev.2
LC-Power Taurus 480Watt
X1950pro 512MB / HD3850 512MB
500GB Samsung


Selbstverständlich kann ich auch alle Anforderungen der Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen.

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein                  --> Wie man sehen kann  ja
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben   --> Auch vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben                --> erfüllt
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen   --> Hab ne gute Kamera
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben                         --> Werde ich selbstverständlich auch machen


Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung spricht euch an und bitte um eine Antwort.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

abstrakt
(Niko Münster)


----------



## der_schnitter (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo lieber Mensch,der sich alles durchlesen muss (und die Gewinne vergibt):
Bist du es nicht leid,dich volllabern und -schleimen zu lassen?Bist du es Leid,immer das gleiche Gesülz zu hören?(_Natürlich werde ich die Karte auch blablabla verbr... testen_)?Oder willst du nicht immer die gleichen Testumgebungen sehen?(_mein Haus,mein PC,blabla meine Frau_)?
Dann gib mir die Grafikkarte.Ich werde ausprobieren,ob sie auch in das Gehäuse eines IBM T-40 Laptops passt.Natürlich werde ich einen Adapter von PCIE auf USB entwickeln müssen,falls der Test fehlschlägt.Aber dies wäre ein völlig anderer Test als das doofe Benchmarken oder durch CoD4 jagen.Bis auf die Sache mit dem weiterverkaufen nach dem Test und der deutschen Sprache sollte ich alle Kriterien erfüllen.In meinem Laptop befindet sich auch schon eine externe Festplatte,da sollte die Grafikkarte auch noch Platz haben...
Wenn die Grafikkarte erst mal auf das Mainboard geschweißt ist,werde ich die Kiste anwerfen und sehen,ob die Tastatur Feuer fängt.Zur Sicherheit stelle ich die ganze Apparatur in eine Kiste,in der zum Schutz viele starke Magnete drin sind.
Vielen Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit und ich hoffe,die Karte zu erhalten und nicht vom Board gekickt zu werden


----------



## SirAlCapone (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGHE-Team,
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls am Lesetest der Zotac 8800 GT AMP.
Zur Zeit habe ich eine ASUS EN8800GTS 640 MB im Betrieb die eine gute Vergleichsbasis darlegt.
Da ich Besitzer eines 22" HP w2207h Bildschirmes bin, der durch seine Auflösung, welches durch eine Betriebszeit von bis zu 6h am Tag verstärkt wird, eine hohe Anforderung an die Grafikkarte stellt (Wärmeproblem der 8800 GT), legt ebenfalls eine gute Grundvorraussetzung dar.
Ich habe die ausserdem die Moeglichkeit an verschiedenen grafikaufwaendigen Spielen zu benchen und mit diversen anderen Moeglichkeiten die Grafikkarte an ihre Belastungsgrenze zu bringen.

Mein System im Einzelnen
C2Duo E6600 @3000Mhz
XFX N680iSH 
2GB G.E.I.L CL4 800Mhz Arbeitsspeicher
ASUS EN 8800GTS 640MB G80
System im näheren:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id47302
Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr.


----------



## Sob-Zaras (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Hallo Leute*

Ich will mich auch für diesen Test bewerben, aber nicht, weil ich der Meinung bin, das ich besonders gut im redaktionellen Schreiben bin. Nein, ich will auch nicht unbedingt wissen, wie gut, wie schnell oder wie weit ich mein ganzen System mit dieser Karte ausreizen, oc, pushen oder sonst wie an den Rande des Limits treiben kann. Ich tue diesen Job einzig allein deswegen, weil mich dieser Grafikkartenkauf ein hübsche Stange Geld kosten würde. Ok, vielleicht auf diesem Wege dann doch nicht !
Was vielleicht für einen Test auf meinen Rechnern spricht sind die hardware-technischen Gegebenheiten,die noch viele User vor Ort haben :
1.Rechner
AS Rock-DUAL-SATA2 Board, 939 CPU AMD 3700+ SanDiego, 2 GB 400er DDR1 MDT RAM u.v.m.
2.Rechner
DFI LAN-Party UTnF4 Ultra-D, 939 CPU AMD Opteron 170 @ 2,5 oder höher, 2 GB 500er DDR1 von Team u.v.m.

http://www.pc-treiber.net/thread.php?threadid=3925 Hier gibt es einige kleinere Tabellen und Test begleitend zu meinem AS Rock DUAL SATA2 mit SAN Diego & Opteron 939 CPU´s.

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## AnthraxBeta (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

sehr geehrtes PC games extreme team!
hiermit möchte ich mich formlos bewerben!

meine derzeite HW is schon einwenig vom alten Schlag, denoch glaube ich, dass ich eine gute Wahl wäre, da noch viele user ein ähnliches system besitzen, und ich ihnen so einen Vergleich liefern könnte, ob sich ein Upgrade oder Neukauf lohnen würde! Die selbe Frage stellt sich mir auch zur Zeit! Meine Kenntnisse gegenüber Benchmarks sind sehr gut, da ich selbst ein Hardware Narr bin. Auch ein ausführlicher Testbericht stellt kein Problem für mich dar.

DFI Ultra-D
4x512 CMX CL2
Opteron 146@ 3Ghz
7900 GT
Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen erkläre ich mich einverstanden!

grz


----------



## Polo (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So ich erfülle auch die Teilnahmebedingungen .

Warum ich? Atm habe ich ne lahme Grafikkarte in meinem System, obwohl das System eigentlich ziemlich hochfahren kann, wenn man es lässt ^^. Desweiteren habe ich doch schon etwas an Erfahrung mit Benchmarks Overclocking und Co (zumindest bei Grafikkarten). Auch würde es mich mal reizen so eine Grafikkarte auszureizen (wenn das natürlich gewünscht ist, was ich  mal stark annehme).

Auch in Schrift und Bild sollte ich in der Lage sein aussagekräftige Texte zu verfassen und diese zu bebildern.

So nun denke ich sollte das genügen (hoffe ich zumindest).

MfG
Polo


----------



## Homer (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls am Lesetest der Zotac 8800 GT AMP. Ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm das mein Mainboard kein PCI-E 2.0 hat, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es fast keinen Unterschied macht, ob man mit 2.0 oder 1.0 die Grafikarte betreibt
Ich kann die Karte mit folgenden Benchmarks auf Herz und Nieren Test:
Crysis vollversion beiliegender bench
3dmark06
Aquamark 3
mein aktuelles system ist:
XFX 7950 GT
GIGABYTE GA P35 DS3
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400
2048 MB Corsair (PC2-6400)


----------



## r3z0r (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

Würde sehr gerne diese Karte testen. Ich habe folgende Testmöglichkeiten:

2 Intel Platformen mit jeweils einem Core 2 Duo (Nforce Chipsatz und X38)
1 AMD Platform mit X2 5200+ (Nforce Chipsatz)

1 8800GTS 640MB Overclocked
1 8800GTS 320MB @ Stock

2 GB Aeneon 667er 
4 GB Corsair XMS2 800er
4 GB A-Data Extreme 800er


Hätte folgende Programme/Spiele zum Test:

Crysis
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
CoD4
CSS
CS 1.6
Need for Speed Pro Street

3D Mark 06
SiSoft Sandra
Die gesamte Freewarepalette halt 


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Karte testen dürfte, da ich einen guten Vergleich aufstellen kann, eine gute Kamera ist auch vorhanden sowie einen guten Schreibstiel je nach verlangen.

MFG


----------



## rubberduck128 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
Ich habe Seit nunmehr 6 Jahren direkt mit PCs zu Tun im Bereich Hardware + Reparatur+ Service. Ich habe ein fundiertes Wissen was den Bereich Hardware anbetrifft und meine Rechtschreibung vorzeigbar und verständlich. Auch benutze ich nicht zwingend die "fachchinesischen Audrücke", bzw. Bezeichnungen mit denen Laien nicht viel anfangen können. Meine Art der Beschreibung über den Test wird so ausgeführt sein, daß er als allg. Verständlich einzustufen ist und somit auch für Laien kein Problem darstellen sollte. Da mein Hobby Fotografie ist und ich auch Foto- und Videobearbeitung mache, sollten Fotografien kein Problem darstellen. Auch kurze Videos können ins Angebot aufgenommen werden. Natürlich nur wenn es gewünscht wird. 

Hier noch meine Hardware welche in einem Big-Tower untergebracht ist:

*Netzteil *: Enermax Liberty ELT 620 AWT 
*Cpu. *: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 
*Mainboard *: GA-M57SLi-S4 
*Ram:* 2x Corsair Twin2 xms2 2048-6400C4 Pro 
*Graka *: MSI Geforce 8800GTS 640Mb 
*Hdd* : 5x Western Digital SATA II 500 Gb Raid5 
*Laufwerke* : DVD-ROM Pioneer; DVD-RW NEC 3500 A 
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit

MfG rubberduck

Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden im vollem Umfang anerkannt und respektiert.


----------



## r3c0nn3ct (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich diese Karte testen dürfte. Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Benchmarks und Hardware und auch einen guten Schreibstiel. Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden und meine Rechtschreibung ist mehr als angemessen für den Bericht. Danke im Voraus!

Mein Testsystem:
-CPU: AMD Athlon x2 6000+  
-MSI K9N-Platinum
-Ram: Corsair 2GB-Kit xms2 6400-PC2 CL4
-Graka: EVGA 8800GTS 640mb
-HDD: WD Raptor 150GB
-Netzteil: Be Quiet! 700Watt
-Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit

Ich kann die Karte auf Leistung und Performance mit folgenden Programmen testen: 
-Crysis Vollversion
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 
-CSS 
-NFS Pro Street 
-SiSoft Sandra
-Benchmark 03/05/06 etc. 

MfG r3c0nn3ct


----------



## adam (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

tut mir leid hab nen doppelt post gemacht


----------



## adam (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

nochmal sry ....


----------



## adam (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

]naja ich hab immer pech beisowas aber egal ein versuch ist es wert

Hallo,

Wird mich richtig mega super frühen wenn ihr mich auswählt bin neu hier und ein super fan von Zotac und Nividia und ich besuche die seite jeden tag etwa 9x (nix zu tühen )

Ich wird die graka mit alle benchmarks testen was es gibt und ein Guten besitzer dafür sein.
Ich wird die auch mit alle spiele was ich hab testen ( need for speed pro street, call of duty 4, crysis,lynch&kane,everquest 2,witcher,test drive unlimited,Counter-strike source.half-life 2, gothic 3, time shift,need for speed carbon,world on conflict das sind fast alle meine spiele die grafik anföderung brauchen

System
6400
2gb ram 667mhz
320gb festplatte
550Watt netzteil
8800 gts 320mb XFX[/quote]


----------



## Dr@gon18 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich wollt mich hiermit auch mal für den Lesertest bewerben!!

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Pc-Bastler bin und schon mal einfach so um rüste, nur weil mich ein Mainboard das in der PCGH getestet wurde anspricht und interessiert würde es mich auch sehr reizen die 8800 GT mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.
Da bei mir momentan wieder mal Aufrüsten angesagt ist (Q6600 ist schon da und ordentlich übertaktet auch meine 4GB OCZ Reaper arbeiten übertaktet toll, und meine HD 3850 512MB ist bestellt und müsste bald kommen) und ich mir die 8800 GT leider nicht leisten konnte, wäre es wirklich großartig dennoch in den besitz dieser tollen Karte zu kommen!! (wenn ich das geld hätte, hätt ich mir anstatt der HD 3850 die 8800GT geholt)

Naja vielleicht klappts ja mit meiner Bewerbung!! 
Viel Glück allen anderen Bewerbern!!


----------



## REtender (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben da ich schon sehr oft meine Pc's gebenchmarkt habe,vor allen um zu gucken ob das overclocken auch was gebracht hat.Zur Zeit habe ich eine Gigabyte 7900 GT die sich dank dem standardtakt sehr schön übertakten lies.Ich bin für den Test besonders gut gerüstet da ich alle wichtigen Benchmarks habe :3 D mark;gpu-z;Gothic 3;UT3 und noch viele mehr.Ich würde mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn ich diese Grafigkarte mit Direkt X 10 testen darf um mal selber zu sehen was das für ein Vergleich ist zu einer 7900 mit DX 9 und von der Ingame leistung mit Fraps.

MFG REtender 

PS:wenn man im Test versuchen darf noch ein bisschen mehr aus der Karte rauszukitzeln mache ich dies gerne


----------



## Phoenix1990 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls beim Lesertest.....
ich hoffe nur meine benchmarks sind zufriedenstellend....ich hab nur meine 8800 gts zum Vergleich


----------



## knightmare80 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Moin,

der Versuch kann ja nicht schaden...

also da ich gerade crysis auf nem fx-62 system mit 1950Pro gespielt habe und selbiges auch auf nem E4300 system mit einer Asus 8800GT würde es mich sehr freuen ein SLI System aus 2 GT mit meinem neuen Q6600 zu testen... da ich leidenschaftlicher PC-Tuner bin und gerne viele möglichkeiten und variationen ausprobiere, währe dies eine neue Herausforderung. Benches mit AM3 oder 3DMark-01 bis 06 verwende ich oft um auch das letzte Stabil aus meinem System herauszubekommen.Ein Asus Stalker MB ist schon mein eigen und Vista 64bit sowie die 32bit-Version sind auch schon da... kurz erklärt, die 32bit version läuft im besagten fx-62@3Ghz system/barbone/mit 1950GT und 2GB PC800 Ram... der andere PC läuft per Wakü auch auf 3Ghz mit einer einzelnen 8800GT... leider ist Crysis zocken nicht das flüssigste wenn man 1440x900 als Einstellung wählt.
Auch Helgate London sowie NFS-Pro Street spiele ich gerne.

Währe schön wenn es klappt und allen noch einen Guten Rutsch und bis dahin ruhige Tage 

Euer Karsten


----------



## Cookie1990 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den erhalt der Spezies "Armer Gamer"
Ich habe sonst Nichtmal das Geld um mir eine ATI X300 zu kaufen, ich hab sie dann von einem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen weil er sich ein 1900 pro geholt hatte...

Der Rest mein "gamer" Maschine sieht dann so aus:

Prozessor: AMD X2 4200 auf einem Sockel 939
Graka:  AMD/ATI X300
Ram: 2Gb NoName
Board: NF3SK8AA

Naja ich würde mich freuen und natürlich wöchentlich oder auch tägliches feedback geben!


----------



## MasterOlli (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi erstmal von mir !!

Auch ich erfülle die Teinahmebedingungen.
Fener bin ich seit nem amd 586ér mit Pc´s unterwegs und bin ein passionierter Zocker.Zur Zeit laufen in meinem Rechner 2* 7900 GT´s.Von daher würde mich auch interssieren,wie die Leistung einer einzelnen 8800 GT im vergleich zu 7900 GT im SLI verbund ist.
Rest des Rechners sollte reichen um ausgiebig zu Tesetn !!

Dann mal hoffen und Däumchen drücken 

MasterOlli

Rechner Config

CPU-->>:AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.8 GHz
RAM-->>:2024 GB KingstonHyper X
MOBO-->>:Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLI
Graka-->>:2 x XFX Geforce 7900 GT 520
Netzt.-->>: Levicom 480 Watt


----------



## Maeyae (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe Leute der PCGH Extreme.

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest der "Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP" bewerben. Ich als Benchmark-Verrückter würde mich sehr über solch einen Test freuen.

Ich besitze folgendes System:

CPU: C2D E6600 @ 3,05 (340FSB/Standartspannung) (C2D Q6600 je nach Bedarf auch möglich)
RAM: Corsair 2x1GB PC667 @ PC680
MoBo: Chipset P965/G965, SB ICH8/R
Grafik: Pixelview GF7950GT 512MB @ 620/800
Sound: Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Music
Speicher: 1x250GB intern und 1x400GB USB extern

 Da ich momentan eine GF7950GT 512mb von Pixelview besitze und diese sowieso sehr bald, nachdem ich mit einem Volt-Mod. alles heraus geholt habe, aufrüsten will, würde das sehr gut zusammenpassen.

  Aufgrund der fehlenden PCI Express 2.0 Unterstützung meines Mainboards und des für Übertakter sehr unfreundlichen Bios (keine Volt-Erhöhung möglich) werde ich im Falle eines Lesertests auf ein entsprechendes Mainboard aufrüsten. Momentan reichen für mich die angelegten 3,05 GHZ ohne Volt-Erhöhung mit der GF7950GT noch aus. Vergleiche zwischen PCI-E 1.0 und 2.0 sind also möglich.

  Außerdem habe ich mir zum Wochenende Windows Vista Home Premium in der 64bit Version bestellt, Vergleiche zwischen Windows XP und Vista 64Bit wären also ebenfalls möglich und sicherlich auch interessant (jedenfalls für mich :p)
  Wenn Windows Vista eintrifft, stehen auch noch 4gb Ram PC800 und 2gb Flashspeicher für Ready Boost in den Startlöchern.

  Selbst Dualview-Vergleiche (mit oder ohne 2. Monitor) und Tests bis zu einer Auflösung von bis zu 1920x1200 sind möglich.
  Einem sehr ausführlichen Übertaktungstest wäre ich natürlich auch sehr angetan, in wie weit das mit oder ohne Bios-Volt-Mod per Nhibitor erfolgen soll, liegt natürlich bei euch.
Ach ja und aktuelle Spiele wie Anno, UT3, Crysis oder ähnliches sollen auch kein Problem darstellen. Die meisten habe ich, alle anderen kann man sich von Freunden oder in der Videothek ausleihen.

  Wäre sehr erfreut über eine positive Nachricht und sabbere bis dahin schon mal ein wenig. 

  Ich hoffe meine Bilderanhänge Funktionieren 
(PS: Jaja ich weiß, ich sollte mal wieder entstauben )


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo alle Ihr's

Dies ist Seite 30 der Bewerbungen - trotzdem hebe ich auch noch hier die Hand

Bedingungen erfülle ich gut und gerne; hab auch immer mehrere Systeme am laufen
Ich bin ein alter (Jahrgang und Erfahrung) Computer-Junkie der einfach nicht die Finger von den Kisten lassen kann
Darum würd ich mich extrem über die Testmöglichkeit freuen

Cya


----------



## crmnt (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Na da bewerb ich mich doch auch mal 

Ich möchte diese Grafikkarte testen, da ich so super Vergleichsobjekte ala GeForce 6600 und ATI Mobility Radeon X800 hab. Zudem ist meine 6600 pünktlich zu Weihnachten kaputt gegangen (nach der Bescherung), kann praktisch nurnoch am Laptop zocken^^

Board mit PCI-E hab ich trotzdem rumliegen, digitale Fotos kann ich schießen, meine Schreibe sollte auch i.O. sein und ich bin mit diesem Feuerfuchs-Avatar einfach sympathisch ! 

Übertakten kann ich auch, außerdem hab ich mir schon so einiges an Lesestoff für die 8800GT angeeignet (speziell was Übertakten und Benchmarks angeht im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Grafikkarten).


LG


----------



## mpa72160 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *check*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben *check* (Hatte diverste Grafikkarten und wurden alle auf Herz und Nieren gestestet)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *check*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *check* (Habe eine gute 6 MP Markenkamera)
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen *Das ist selbstverständlich

*Die Karte wurde sich bei mir sicher gut machen, könnte sich direkt mit meiner normalen 8800 GT von EVGA messen. Wäre auch interessant, ob die Zotac auch die gleichen Werte bei 700/1000 bringt, da bringt meine EVGA eine schlechtere Leistung als bei 675/975.


----------



## darene26 (27. Dezember 2007)

*Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hy!
Also ich bewerbe mich auch für den test!
Die chancne sind zwar gering das ich auch mal schwein 
hab und was gewinne aber ich bräuchte umbedingt so ein teil!
Die bedienungen erfüll ich auch!

Also dann ! die hoffnung stirbt als letztes!

lg

Meine pc Eckdaten:

c2d E6600 (2x3 GHz)
4 GB DDR2 Ram
P965 Chipsatz
Ati 1900 XT (overclock)


----------



## DeBear (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi!

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich auf jeden Fall. Weshalb ich nun der glückliche Tester werden soll!? => Weil ich im dritten Lehrjahr in einem Computergeschäft bin, täglich mit dieser Materie zu tun habe, aber selbst privat nie in den Genuss solchen Besitzes kam und finanziell noch eine ganze Weile warten müsste. Außerdem bin ich jahrelanger PCGH-Leser und -Abonierer! ;o) Ich würde mich voll reinhängen, um eine perfekte Diplomarbeit über die Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP-Edition hinzulegen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich da engagieren dürfte, und nicht mehr wie sonst anfange zu weinen, wenn ein solches Prachtstück den Besitzer an minderjährige Kundschaft wechselt. Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch! - Der Hannes


----------



## sandman (27. Dezember 2007)

*Bewerbung für Lesertest einer 8800 GT*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Teilnahme am Lesertest für die 8800 GT.
Die im Thread beschriebenen Kriterien zur Teilnahme erfülle ich selbstverständlich.
Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren aktiv als "Gamer" und Computerbastler unterwegs, aus diesem Grund gehören Benchmarks und Co. zum daily business.
Ein Freund von mir besitzt schon eine 8800 GT von EVGA. Deswegen wäre es mir möglich Benchmarks im SLI Verbund unter Vista 64 bit anzufertigen.

Mfg

Sandman

Sys: 
AMD X2 4800@5200+
Board: Asus A8N SLI
Speicher: 2 Gb (Corsair)
Betriebssystem: Vista 64 bit und WIN XP


----------



## Roman (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde!

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest für eine von zwei Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP bewerben.

Ich lese schon seit längerem regelmäßig (täglich) die neuesten Meldungen auf eurer Seite und habe die Bewerbung für diesen Lesertest zum Anlass gemacht, mich hier zu registrieren - 1.Bedingung erfüllt

Weiters bin ich schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte, da diese eindeutig der Schwachpunkt meines PCs ist. Derzeit habe ich eine ATI/AMD Radeon x1650 GTO installert. Spätestens mitte 2008 werde ich mir eine ATI/AMD HD3850 oder eine HD3870 kaufen. Benchmarks stellen für mich kein Problem dar, da ich regelmäßig benchmarke, um die Leistung meines Systems zu ermitteln - 2. Bedingung erfüllt

Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich; Grammatik- und Rechtschreibung beherrsche ich. Außerdem habe ich das OCG-Typing Certificate professional positiv absolviert, das heißt ich kann schnell und ohne Fehler schreiben. Einem ausführlichen Testbericht steht also nichts im Wege - 3. Bedingung erfüllt

Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen eine Sony Cyber-shot DSC-S700 Digitalkamera gekauft. Sie macht wirklich gute Bilder und Fotos machen kann ich damit auch - 4. Bedingung erfüllt

Wie bereits erwähnt würde ich einen sehr ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben und natürlich speziell auf eure Wünsche eingehen - 5. Bedingung erfüllt

Während der Testzeit veröffentliche ich keine Testberichte auf anderen Seiten - 6. Bedingung erfüllt

Während und auch nach der Testzeit verkaufe ich die Grafikkarte mit Sicherheit nicht, da ich sie ja selbst benötige - 7. Bedingung erfüllt

Habe keine Probleme damit, dass der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen ist - 8. Bedingung erfüllt

Abschließend habe ich auch nichts dagegen, dass die Karte nach dem Test bei mir verbleibt - 9. Bedingung erfüllt

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich den Test sehr gewissenhaft durchführen würde/werde und gebe noch meine aktuell verwendete Hardware bekannt:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (Windsor, 90nm, 2600Mhz, Sockel A2)
RAM: 4GB Kingston DDR2 (4x1GB, 4200 CL4)
Grafik: ATI/AMD Radeon x1650 GTO (PCI-E 1.0 x16, 90nm, 256MB)
HDD: 320GB Hitachi (S-ATA)
Betriebssystem: Windows XP MCE 2005, Windows Vista 32/64-Bit und OpenSuse 10.3 32-Bit
Mainboard: Asus M2R-FVM (würde für die Teilnahme am Test aufrüsten, um PCI-E 2.0 verwenden zu können)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 940B (Auflösung bis 1280x1024)


----------



## Undeath (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich bewerbe mich für den Test auf die Grafikkarte.
Ich spiele sehr viel und teste auch sehr gerne die Möglichkeiten meines Systems aus. 
Ich nutze Vista und Windows XP.
Ich habe natürlich immer neueste Games  auch zum testen für Einstellungen und Benchmarks, Crysis, Bioshock, Stalker...
Ich bin Jahrelanger Abonent von PCGH und lese immer die News da ich mich sehr für Hardware intressiere.
Als die Ersten DX10 Grafkkarten rauskamen gabs noch keine Spiele dafür, nun da welche vorhanden sind, ist mein Interesse an DX 10 immens gewachsen und ich würde gerne im Detail die Unterschiede an Leistung und Blildqualität feststellen.
Fotos mache ich mit meine Panasonic Lumix FZ50   Eine unglaublich gute Kamera.
Während der Testzeit werde ich weder die Grafikkarte verkaufen noch werde ich einen Bericht anderweitig verzeitig veröffentlichen.
Ich aktzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen endlich eine DX 10 Graka mein eigen nennen zu können um Crysis und Co in voller Pracht zu spielen und dann würde sich auch endlich dazu gleich nen 22" TFT Widescreen lohnen. 

Mein System derzeit:
Core 2 Duo 6600, Asus P5W DH Deluxe, 4 GB DDR 2 CL 2 Corsair XMS2 Speicher und aktuell eine Sapphire X1950 XTX, Maxdata Belinea 10 19 27 1280*1024.

Ich würde mich freuen die Grafikkarte zu testen und einen ausführlichen Bericht darüber zu schreiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Undeath


----------



## sven69 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch für Ihren Test bewerben. Würden Sie die Karte auch nach Irland schicken, oder disqualifiziert mich dieser Umstand ?
Für alle anderen Kriterien qualifiziere ich mich meiner Meinung nach.

Ich habe gerade ein neues System erstanden. Daher würde sich die 8800GT in ihrem neuen Zuhause sehr wohl fühlen. Zur Zeit verrichtet noch eine übertaktete X800GTO ihren Dienst in meinem System.

Mein System:

Gigabyte P35-DS4 Rev.2.0
Core 2 Duo E6750 
2 * 1GB A-Data Vitesta Extreme @4-4-4-12 @2,0 Volt


Mit Gruss von der grünen Insel
Sven Heylmann


----------



## Schumli (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Anmeldung hiermit erfolgt 

Die Karte würde in meinem Vista64 System mit AMD Athlon 6400 und 2 GiG Ram gut arbeiten...  
Habe alle neueren Games hier zum testen.....


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

OK das Glück war mir noch nie hold, habe auch noch keine Millionen beim Lotto gewonnen, trotzdem versuche ich es mal.

Melde mich hiermit freiwillig als Tester an.

Mein derzeitiges System (siehe Singnatur) schafft es auf 12692 Punkte beim 3dMark06. Meine GTX wird mit Originallüfter und durch Eigenbau in Gehäuse (648/1512/1044) bei dieser Taktung Maximal 80C° Warm. Alles andere wird durch Wasserkühlung und die Speicher Aktiv durch OCZ Kühleraufbau (2 Lüfter) gekühlt.

  Mein Rechner steht auf Kopfhöhe und 70cm von mir entfernt. Ich kann sagen, dass er außergewöhnlich leise seine Arbeit verrichtet. Das System ist Orthos Stabil und habe damit Crysis, Stranglehold, Medal of Honor Airborne, Kane and Lynch Dead Men, Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare, DiRT und Need for Speed ProStreet (gerade dabei) durchgespielt.

  Wieso ich gerne Tester werden möchte: Nun da ich überlege in ein 680Sli Board zu investieren und eine 2 GTX drauf zu Packen, würde mich Interessieren ob die GT wirklich einen für mich Positiven umstieg auf zwei GT rechtfertigen würde. So würde meine GTX verkauf werden, womit hoffentlich das Geld drin bleibt zwei Wasserkühler für die GT zu Kaufen.

  Drücke allen anderen die Daumen, sollte ich es werden, werde ich meine Test gewissenhaft durchführen und wie gesagt meine GTX sollte die GT wirklich herausragend mit meinem System arbeiten Verkaufen.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## BossiBroska (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallöchen!
Ich möchte mich wie alle anderen auch für eine der Karten bewerben! Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich komplett und würde mich riesig über eine der Karten freuen, da mir im Moment das nötige Kleingeld fehlt. JA, auch nach Weihnachten. Ich habe mir häufchenweise neue Hardware geholt, aber an der Grafikkarte hat es bisher gehapert. Ich sitze noch auf einer geborgten ASUS GeForce 7300GT und mich interessiert brennend wie der Leistungsanstieg mit einer 8800GT ist! Fotos würde ich mit einer 6 Megapixel Digitalkamera machen und was Benchmarks angeht, habe ich bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen durch Freunde. Das wäre auch noch ein Anreiz. Ich würde mich freuen


----------



## siegfred110 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi!
Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich!
Die Vorraussetzungen erfülle ich alle.
Momentan nutze ich eine 8800 GTX. Gerne würde ich einige Vergleiche mit dieser Karte anstreben.


----------



## SHARPSHOOTER (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo.
Ich würde auch sehr gern die 8800gt testen. 
Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle.
Erfahrung mit Benchmarks usw. hab ich viele.
mfg


----------



## BlueRocket (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Die Gewinner werden morgen per Zufallsgenerator ausgewählt und bekannt gegeben.*

  

also dann


----------



## Aziz187 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den von ihnen ausgeschriebenen Lesertest.
Mit meinen erst 18 Jahre bin ich meines Erachtens mehr als qualifiziert diesen Test durchzuführen.
Ich besaß eine Sapphire 2900 Pro@ XT bin nun im besitz und eine HD3870 um auch nötige Vergleiche bereitzustellen.Sonst würde ich nur zu gerne die Zotac 8800 GT AMP bis an ihre Leistungsgrenzen bringen um optimale Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
Ich kann Fotos mit meiner neuen G9 anfertigen.
Erfahrungen mit Benchmarks und anderen Leistungsvergleichsprogrammen bringe ich mit.
Meine Ambitionen beziehen sich weitesgehent nur auf den PC-Bereich, es macht mir viel Spaß mit dem Computer zu arbeiten.
Ich denke ich bin der Richtige weil ich einfach gut bin


----------



## IceBlue (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi.

Da ich vorhabe, mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen, und ich eine GT schon im Auge hatte, kommt mir dieser Test eigentlich sehr gelegen und ich würde mich freuen, diesen auch durchführen zu dürfen. 

Die Voraussetzungen für diesen Test erfülle ich selbstverständlich.

...somit beworben


----------



## denny@gto (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hallo,zusammen!hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den test mit der 8800gt!ich habe die teilnahmebedingungen gelesen und entspreche  diesen auch.zu mir wäre zu sagen,das ich bereits seit dem 386er dx computer tune,in möglichst vielen einstellungen teste,prüfe und benche.seit  ca. 15 jahren ist der pc mit allem drum und dran mein größtes hobby.
ich habe momentan zwei systeme zum testen,zum 1. amd 4000+,arcic cooler,2gig twin mos ram,ide 80gb seagate festplatte,ide 160gb maxtor festplatte,asus a8n-sli,s-ata samsung sh 203b,no name netzteil 500w,sparkle  8800gts 320mb,lian li gehäuse,luftkühlung,windows xp32. 
der zweite:q6600,thermalright ifx-14,, 2gig a-data ram(800),ide 160gb maxtor festplatte,gigabyte  p35ds3 rev2.0,s-ata samsung sh 203b,nesteq netzteil 500w, asus en8800gt 512mb,lian li gehäuse,windows xp32.als monitor kommt ein samsung 931bw zum einsatz.evtl kommt auf den zweiten rechner auch windos vista 64 rauf.ich habe auch eine recht gute digitalkamera um auch gute fotos  machen zu können.ich habe auch von konrad-elektronic (das selbe was auch ihr benutzt)
um den stromverbrauch jederzeit zu testen.da ich mir meine arbeitszeit selbst einteilen kann habe ich genug zeit um sämtliche konfigurationen untereinander zu testen und ausführlich zu schreiben und berichten.ich wünsch allen noch ein gesundes neues jahr im voraus.mfg


----------



## Faule Socke (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...




- Bin Mitglied
- Beschäftige mich sehr ausführlich mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks
- Meine Rechtschreibung ist gut, ich formuliere gerne Sätze sehr ausführlich und Detailgetreu
- Digitale Fotos sind auch kein Problem
- Ich hätte Große Freude daran, einen Ausführlichen Bericht mit Benchmarks und Bildern/Grafiken zu schreiben
- Natürlich werde ich vor ablauf der Testzeit nicht in anderen Foren verraten
- Wer will sowas denn Verkaufen?
- Gar kein Problem, dass ich die hinterher behalten muss

Ja warum ich? Ich bin zur Zeit dabei, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, somit könnte ich mir die Grafikkarte sparen. Ich würde gerne ein paar Benchmarks mit einer so guten Karte machen, habe auch Hardware zum Vergleichen(GeForce 6600 GT und noch viele andere), könnte etwas übertakten, FPS-Raten aus Spielen nennen, schauen, wie viel FPS bei CPU Lastigen Spielen im vergleich zu meiner 6600 GT herrausspringen, gucken wie viel FPS ich pro zusätzlichem MHz herauskitzeln kann und vergleichen. Des weiteren verfüge ich über Hintergrundkenntnisse, wie Hardware funktioniert und Programmiere in C++. Ich würde auch gerne ein paar ausgefallenere Methoden zum Benchen anwenden. Ich könnte z.B. FPS Raten aus dieversen Engine-Demos(wieder im Vergleich) in den Testbericht einfliessen lassen.

Ich hoffe diesmal werde ich genommen,
Viele Grüße und viel Glück,

Faule Socke


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



BlueRocket schrieb:


> *Die Gewinner werden morgen per Zufallsgenerator ausgewählt und bekannt gegeben.*
> 
> 
> 
> also dann



Das war so bei den Logitech Geräten.Hier zählt glaub ich die Bewerbung selber.Aber mit dem Zufallsgenerator hätte ich bestimmt höhere Chancen


----------



## [MoM]Nemesis (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde mich sehr über das Testexemplar freuen.

Hier mein Rechner:
Win Xp Pro x86
ASUS A8n32SLI Deluxe 
2Gb Ram Samsung Original 
1,2 Tb Festplattenspeicher (Maxtor)
Geforce 7800GTX
AMD 4800+ X2
XFI Extrem Musik High Fidelity
Creative Gigaworks G500 Lautsprecher
Externe Wasserkühlung von Kailon (Graka, CPU, Spannungswandler und Chipsatz)
Samsung Monitor 22 Zoll
Logitech G11 Tastatur
Logitech G5 Maus

Alles in allem kann ich noch nicht klagen, aber meine Graka lässt mich so langsam im Stich. Aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich für den Test.

Da ich mir nicht aus Spaß an der Freude eine Wasserkühlung zugelegt habe,  bin ich natürlich fleißig am Overclocken und bin durchaus mit den Benchmarks vertraut.

Es wäre schön, die Grafikkarte für Euch testen zu können.

[MoM]Nemesis


----------



## zogger93 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich zum Lesertest der Zotac 8800GT AMP-Edition bewerben. Genügend Fachkenntnis über Overclocking und Benchmarking besitze ich, da ich schon seit längerer Zeit immer wieder versuche, mein System an seine Leitstungsgrenze zu bringen und somit ein möglichst gutes Benschmarkergebnis (mit 3dmark, Cinebench, Aquamark,etc.) zu erhalten. Desweiteren  habe ich schon mehrere PC 's für Freunde und bekannte zusammengestellt, zusammengebaut und auch Benchmarks durchgeführt. Ich kann die Grafikkarte unter Windows XP Professional und unter Windows Vista Ultimate testen und somit die Leistung unter den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen vergleichen. 

Mein System:

Intel Core2Duo E6600 (@3000Mhz im Moment)
GeForce 8800GTX 
Gigabyte GA-N680SLI-DQ6
Corsair 2024Mb CL4 Rams
250 Gb SataII-Hdd von Samsung
650 Watt be-quiet Netzteil
gut belüftetes Chieftec Gehäuse (gemodded)


----------



## Mitch (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
ich bin 21 Jahre alt und besitze Erfahrung im Hard- und Softwarebereich seit dem K6-2 und der Geforce2. Im ständigen Basteltrieb habe ich bisher jeden namhaften Benchmark benutzt und durch übertakten sämtlicher Komponenten das System optimiert. Des weiteren habe ich jahrelang im erweiterten Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis PCs zusammengestellt, konfiguriert und installiert. Trotz dessen wurde ich bisher bis auf eine Ausnahme, welche sich aber durchaus in einem angemessen Nutzungszeitraum bewegte, von Hardwaredefekten verschont, was sicherlich auch auf vernünftigen Umgang schließen lässt.
Zum Vergleich stehen mir eine legale XP, sowie Vista Version zu Verfügung, außerdem bietet meine Komplettwasserkühlung die Möglichkeit die Karte auf Wunsch mit in den Kühlkreislauf einzubinden, was weitere Übertaktungstests ermöglicht.
Nicht zuletzt mein Soziologiestudium sorgt für eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, aber auch für ein reges Interesse an Zahlen und Statistiken. 
(Das Interesse an der Technik bleibt weitestgehend im Privatbereich)
Naja und abschließend möchte ich noch meinen Wunsch am Lesertest einer 8800GT teilzunehmen bekunden, welche in meinem AMD System mit NVidia Chipsatz eine Heimat finden würde.
MfG Mitch


----------



## Unbenannt123 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den von ihnen erstellten Lesertest.
Ich bin ein frisches Mitglied ihrer Seite und habe bereits langjährige Erfahrungen im Bezug auf Hardware und speziell auf Grafikkarten. Seit der GeForce 2 Serie besaß ich bereits sechs verschiedene Grafikkarten, da ich mich dauernd über die neuste Technik und Leistung der Karten informiere und auch Wert darauf lege. Dadurch und durch meine leichten Programmierkenntnisse habe ich ein gutes Verständnis und Fachwissen im Umgang mit den Grafikbeschleunigern. Mein Ausdruck und meine Rechtschreibung sind gut, so bin ich in der Lage ausführliche Berichte mit einer präzisen Aussage zu formulieren. Auch stellt es für mich kein Problem dar, digitale Fotos mit meiner Kodak-Kamera zu machen und ich werde ihnen mit Freuden ausführliche Erfahrungsberichte mit dutzenden von Benchmarks, über die Zotac-Grafikkarte liefern. Möglich wird das durch meine große Spielesammlung neuster DirectX 10 Spiele wie Crysis, World in Conflict, Bioshock, Call of Juarez und co und dadurch, dass ich viel Erfahrung mit dementsprechender Software wie Fraps, 3DMark und dem NVIDIA Forcewaretreiber und dessen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. AA/AF) habe. Wie diese sich dann auf die jeweiligen Spiele auswirken, werde ich natürlich in meinen Tests einbauen. Interessant wäre meiner Meinung nach auch die Tatsache zu berichten, wie weit sich die ohnehin schon übertaktete Zotac 8800 GT noch übertakten lässt und wie dann die Benchmarks und die Temperatur im Gegensatz zum Standardtakt ausfallen.
Die Karte würde bei mir sicher Hertz für Hertz, aber trotzdem effizient übertaktet werden. Auf Wunsch liefere ich ihnen auch Ergebnisse über die Bildqualität in Spiel und Film und Vergleichsergebnisse im Gegensatz zu einer HD 3870 mit. Als Betriebssystem steht mir sowohl Windows XP Professional x86 als auch Windows Vista Home Premium x86 zur Verfügung. Selbstverständlich werde ich während der Testlaufzeit meine Ergebnisse nicht in anderen Foren präsentieren und die Karte nicht weiterverkaufen.

Schon seit 2 Monaten versuche ich ein Exemplar der 8800 GT zu bekommen, um meinen PC zu komplettieren. Leider ist diese ja sehr schlecht verfügbar. Auch deswegen würde mir dieses Powerpacket sehr gelegen kommen.

Bei mir würde die Karte im folgendem Rechner ein gutes Zuhause finden:

-Intel Core2Duo E4500@3.2GHz
-GigaByte P35-DS3
-Voraussichtlich: GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
-4x1GB DDR2 TakeMS PC6400/800 CL 5
-Intern: WD Caviar SE16 250GB 16MB, Extern: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 16MB
-Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Ich hoffe ich konnte sie davon überzeugen, warum ich ausgerechnet der richtige bin. 

Ein frohes neues Jahr und freundliche Grüße wünscht ihnen,

Adam Mierzejewski


----------



## SubZero1993 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Melde mich auch zum Dienst des Grafikkarten Tests.Habe schon sehr viele Erfahrungen im Bereich Overclocking und im Benchen.Habe so gut wie alle Benchmark Programme auf dem Rechner.Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich dies auch ausloten könnte

MFG Julian K.

Mein System 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @3400MHz
Geforce 8800 GTS  Core@625MHz      Mem@1000MHz
Asus P5B None Delux
3GB  OCZ Ram


----------



## STSLeon (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, 

ich würde auch sehr gerne die Karte testen. Seit mehreren Jahren schraube ich für mich und meinen Freundeskreis Rechner zusammen und versuche auch immer diese bis an die Grenzen zu optimieren. Habe daher viel Erfahrung im Bereich Overclocking und im Benchen. Dazu kenne ich die die 8800 Serie ziemlich gut und kann auch direkte Vergleiche zur HD 3870 und zur HD 2900 Pro erstellen. Benchmarkprogramme sind alle vorhanden, genauso wie sämtliche aktuellen Spiele (auch genügend ältere, wie F.E.A.R, Call of Juarez) um die Karten wirklich in allen Belangen miteinander vergleichen zu können. Ich kann die Karte sowohl auf Win XP Professional als auch auf WinVista Home Premium Edition testen und somit DX9.c als auch DX10.0 Vergleiche erstellen. 

Mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 4400+ X2
A8N-SLI Deluxe
2 GB Kingston Hyper X Ram
Asus HD 3870 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Sie mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen und wünsche Ihnen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Sebastian Geyer


----------



## Blizzard (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Tach PCGH

möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben,
auch als Schüler (14) werde ich sicherlich genügend Zeit finden einen ausführlichen Test zu schreiben.
Hatte vor kurzem noch eine X1950Pro und kann die neue Karte also eingehend mit älterer Mittelklasse-Karten vergleichen.
Habe außerdem mehrere CPU's um zu testen welche am besten für die Grafikkarte geeignet ist.
Vor 2 Tagen habe ich meine erste News für Computerbase geschrieben (die leider noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde :/) und fand das anfangs recht schwierig venünftige Sätze zu basteln. Inzwischen hat sich das aber geändert 

Fotos machen ist kein Problem, bin in anderen Foren deutlich aktiver 
Computerbase: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/member.php?u=174599
Hwluxx: http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/member.php?u=47546

WinVista Ultimate und WinXP sind zum vergleichen auch vorhanden.

Danke schonmal fürs Lesen 
Jan


----------



## omega5000 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

MoinMoin,
hier die ^^Antwort^^ auf die Bewerbung um eine Stelle als Grafikkartenhalten.  . ..  ähh Tester natürlich.

wollte schon lange einen direkten Vergleich zu meiner Sparkl 88gts 320mb. Soll ja nochmal ein paar frames mehr bringen.
...
unter dx10 mach 88 noch mehr spaß !!!

Viele Grüße omega5000


----------



## Nightspider (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den PCGH-Extreme-Lesertest bewerben. Ich spiele verschiedenste Spiele-Genre und habe schon einige Erfahrung beim Benchmarken gesammelt.
Eine Casio-Exilim Digitalkamara mit 7 MP liegt ebenfalls vor.
Zudem besitze ich noch ein paar ältere Grafikkarten, aus der GeForce 7-Generation um Vergleiche machen zu können.

Mfg, Thomas B.


----------



## Metalhead@pcgh (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hi
also ich schlage mich für den Test der 8800 GT vor , da ich ein umfangreiches Wissen über OC und Benchmarks habe . Zurzeit habe ich mehrere Mainboards im Haus (das Gigabyte P35-DS3R ,das AsRock 4Core Dual Sata2) dazu noch einen leistungsstarken Prozessor(Q6600) , der aber bisher von meiner 7600Gt sehr ausgebremst wurde , daher ist mir ein sehr guter Vergleich zwischen einer Karte der letzten Generation und der aktuellen Generation möglich.
Außerdem besitze ich noch zu meinem GigabyteP35-DS3R ein AsRock 4core Dual SATA2 welches ja bekanntlich teils große Probleme mit aktuellen Grafikkarten hat , daher kann ich nach dem Test sagen , ob die Karte läuft oder nicht und wenn ja welches Bios und welche Treiber benötigt werden (was für viele Leser , die das selbe Board besitzen sehr interessant sein dürfte).
Mein weiteres System PC1:- Q6600 
- Leadteck GeForce 7600GT
- 2GB OCZ DDR 2 800 Reaper Arbeitsspeicher
- BeQuiet! Staright Power 600Watt
- Gigabyte P35-DS3R
30Zoll LCD HD Fernseher(oder 20Zoll TFT)
PC2:-Q6600
-Ati x1600Pro(AGP)
-AsRock 4Core Dual Sata 2
-BeQuiet! Staright Power 600Watt
-1GB OCZ DDR 2 800 Reaper @667
-17ZollTFT
Ich besitze auch eine Digi Cam mit 4 mega Pixel.
Was Spiele angeht ich spiele gerade CoD4 ,UT07,Crysis,World in Conflict Demo;Gothic 3,the Witcher ,Test Drive Unlimited,Bioshock.


Ich hoffe das reicht euch 
mfg:Metalhead@pcgh


----------



## deadman04808 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHE Team,
eure Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich in allen Punkten. Von digitalen Fotos bis zu einer einwandfreien Rechtschreibung habe ich alles. 
Artikel und Berichte habe ich bereits für einige Zeitungen geschrieben und auch ein Praktikum bei der LVZ gemacht. 
Benchmarks und Spiele, wie z.B. Crysis, Bioshock und Need for Speed, sind vorhanden und wollen endlich auf meinem 24 Zoll TFT flüssig und in voller Auflösung gespielt werden.
Die 8800 GT würde ich sehr gern für euch testen. Bei euch konnte ich ja schon ein paar Berichte über diese Graka lesen und ich sage es einmal so, diese machen Lust auf mehr. 
Ich hatte schon einmal das Vergnügen eine 8800 GTX zu besitzen und zu nutzen, jedoch hatte ich mich mit ihr finanziell etwas übernommen. Jetzt nutze ich eine 7800 GTX und kann daher zu beiden dieser Grakas einen direkten Vergleich ziehen.
Mein Computer und ich brennen förmlich darauf dieses Herzstück zu testen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch überzeugen und freue mich auf eure Antwort.

Bis dahin

Deadman


----------



## JSL (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT bewerben. Ich denke ich erfülle alle von euch Vorrausgesetzten Punkte, da ich erst letztens mit meinem Freund, einen PC zusammengebaut habe und hier in diesem PC Games Hardware Forum ein Tagebuch eröffnet haben und viele von diesem Thread sehr begeistert waren. Ebenso benötie ich unbedingt eine neue Grafikkarte, da ich mit meiner GeForce 7600gt nicht mehr , bei den Grafikeinstellungen,so weit komme bei den aktuellen Spielen.

Ich hoffe ich habe bei euch Interesse geweckt, wenn dies der Fall ist, dann meldet euch bitte bei mir.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
JSL


----------



## lilsmith (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Extremisten! 

Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest der Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT bewerben, da ich absolut leidenschaftlicher Zocker bin und eine Performance alla 8800 GT liebend gerne einmal live erleben möchte.
Außerdem beschäftige ich mich in meiner Freizeit auch sehr ausgiebig mit dem Thema Hardware, da mein Berufswunsch aufgrund meiner derzeitigen Ausbildung zum Elektrotechniker vermutlich auch diese Richtung einschlagen wird. Ich bin allen Forderungen gewachsen und hoffe das ich der Glückliche sein werde, dem diese Ehre gebürt.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Tremaster (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

HI
Ich habe auch alle Teilnahmebedingungen.
Ich habe einen QX 6600; ein Asus P5K Pro; 4gb ddr 800 von MDT im Moment eine 6600gt von Nvidia; habe aber auch schon vor mir in einer Woche eine geforce 8800gt von msi oder xfx.
Ich bräucht ne neue Grafikkarte( ich müsst dann keine neue kaufen und könnts fürn asus maximus sp verwenden).
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und hab im Moment viel Zeit und würde gerne die 8800gt testen.
Die Grafikkarte wäür halt toll weil ich dann alle derzeitigen Spiele flüssig spielen könnte.
Mit Grüßen an das PC Games Extreme Team;
Tremaster


----------



## Hans im Glück (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


 
Hallo, 

hier meine Bewerbung. Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme, sonst könnte ich hier nicht schreiben. Ich habe bereits sehr viele Grafikkarten von Nvidia mein Eigen nennen können. Angefangen hat es mal mit einer GF2 500 Ultra bis zur 8 Serie. Einige Karten sind dabei kaputt gegangen, so dass ich mich immer wieder mit dem Thema Grafikkarte auseinander setzen musste. Deshalb kann ich auf eine langjährige Erfahrung zurückgreifen. 
Damit ich selbst die Grafikkarten von ihrer Leistung her beurteilen konnte, habe ich Benchmarks durchgeführt. Gegenwärtig nutze ich dazu noch den 3DMark06. Wenn andere Benchmarks gewünscht werden, so ist das auch kein Problem. 
Das mit der ordentlichen Schreibe ist auch kein Hindernis. Ich habe schon einige Tests in anderen Foren geschrieben. 
Digitale Fotos sind mein Spezialgebiet, ich besitze eine Canon EOS 400D sowie eine Canon PowerShot G5. 
Während der Testphase wird die Grafikkarte nicht veräußert. Ich würde sie später für ein SLI System nutzen wollen. So ein System fehlt mir bislang. Im zweiten PC habe ich bereits ein SLI Board

Gegenwärtiges System: Q6600, 4 Gibibyte DDR2-1066, ASUS Maximus 
Formula, WD Raptor 150 Gibibyte, Samsung 
226cw, Windows Vista Ultimate x64

Diese Systemkombination sollte zum Test genügen. 

Ich wünsche allen ein Gesundes und Frohes neues Jahr 2008!


----------



## tschinges (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

HI,
wie ich sehe interessiert sich niemand für dieses hervorragende Stück Technik. Somit erkläre ich mich dazu bereit dieses in Empfang zu nehmen. 

PS: Ach ja, erfülle alle erforderlichen Kriterien bla, bla, bla...

Gruß


----------



## ried1111 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, da ich alle Teilnahmekriterien erfülle (siehe unten) und zu dem in der Signatur genannten Rechner auch noch einen Intel Quadcore mit Powercolor 3870PCS auf dem Nachbarschreibtisch stehen habe. Vergleichsbenchmarks können also ohne Weiteres durchgeführt werden.


Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
+ Bin ich seit heute.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
+ Seit ca. 10 Jahren stelle und baue ich mir meine Rechner selbst zusammen.
Die gängigen Benchmark-Tools wie 3DMark, Fraps u.ä. sind mir auch gut bekannt.
Fraps nutze ich z.B. regelmäßig, um die maximale Bildqualität bei ausreichenden FPS
einstellen zu können.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
+ Wenn ich will dann kann ich, und ich habe für diese Bewerbung sogar auf meine
Dauerkleinschreibung verzichtet  Der Wille ist da! 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
+ Equipment ist ausreichend vorhanden.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac-Grafikkarte auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den zwei "Gewinnern" geklärt)
+ Für die Erfahrungsfindung kann ich ich auf einen fordernden Spielefundus zurückgreifen,
so habe ich u.a. folgende Spiele dauerhaft installiert: Gothic3, Oblivion, Stalker,
The Witcher, WOW, Crysis, CS:Source, Dark Messiah,...
Da ich leidenschaftlich gerne spiele und meine Meinung kundtue, habe ich auch keine
Angst vor einem längeren Erfahrungsbericht.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
+ Gerne.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen
+ Klingt logisch.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
+ Wie üblich.

- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester
+ Das ist wohl mit der wichtigste Punkt und zugleich die größte Motivation.

Abschließend möchte ich noch bemerken, dass ich mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen würde 

---------

AMD X2 5600+ (2.8ghz)
MSI NX7950GT 512 MB (passiv gekühlt)
4GB Aenon 667mhz DDR2 dual channel
2x250GB Samsung (raid0)


----------



## Yruns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Guten Abend PCGH-Team, hallo Community!

Im Winter, wenn es kalt draußen ist, und man abends häufig vor dem PC sitzt, merkt man, wie lahm die eigene Gurke doch ist. In dieser Zeitliegt günstigerweise auch Weihnachten, das Fest der Geschenke, was dazu führt, dass ein großer Aufrüstplan gestartet wird. 
In meinem Falle plane ich infolgedessen die Anschaffung meiner ersten eigenen Wasserkühlung (welche CPU, Grafikkarte und Mainboard kühlen soll), den Umsprung auf einen Core2Duo, eine Affäre mit einer Asus Maximus FormulaSE, in die ich mich auf Seite 96 der letzten PCGH verguckt habe und den Kauf einer GeForce 8800.
Dass ich nach getaner Arbeit, vor und nach dem Overclocken, das Werk mit Benchmarks durchtesten werde, steht außer Frage, und falls die Karte aus dem Hause Zotac mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollte, würde ich mich auch liebend gerne mit einem Bericht über die gesammelten Erfahrungen sowie mit weiterenerwünschten Tests bedanken.

Zu meiner Person:
Zur Zeit besuche ich die 13. Klasse eines beruflichen Gymnasiums mit dem Schwerpunkt Datenverarbeitung (d.h. genauer: C#-programmieren, PC-Technik lernen, alles Mögliche über Datenbanktheorien erfahren). An PCs bastle ich hobbymäßig herum, oft helfe ich auch Verwandten und Bekannten bei Aufrüstarbeiten, Reparaturen und auch beim Neukauf. Ich denke, dass ich eine akzeptable Sprache habe und den Umgang mit Rechtschreib-Programmen beherrsche. 
Die gewünschten Digitalfotos stellen für mich kein Problem dar, mit Photoshop und verschiedenen Benchmarks kenne ich mich auch aus. Aus diesen Gründen sehe ich mich als ein Kandidat, der den Anforderungen gut gerecht wird.

Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch,

Yruns

PS: Ich sage im Gegensatz zu meinen anderen Bewerbern nichts zu meinem aktuellen PC-System, da die Zotac-Grafikkarte nicht in dessen AGP-Slot passen würde


----------



## r!b (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi!
Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben. Ich habe mich zwar eben erst hier im Forum angemeldet, bin aber Abonnent der PCGH und haben hier jedes einzelne Heft, seit der ersten Ausgabe, noch im Schrank liegen.

Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und studiere seit 4 Semestern Wirtschaftsinformatik an der FH in Pforzheim. Ich habe im Alter von 9 Jahren angefangen an Rechnern "rumzuschrauben" und habe viele Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich bin deshalb auch sozusagen seit geraumer Zeit für alle Rechner, die IT und Telekommunikation im gesamten Freundes- und Familienkreis "zuständig". Ich habe deshalb schon sehr viele Hardwarekombinationen zusammengebaut und konfiguriert.

Einen Test der Zotac würde ich gerne für euch machen. *Einen großen Vorteil könnte ich euch bieten: Ich könnte auch einen SLI-Test und/oder Vergleich machen, denn ich gehöre zu den wenigen Glücklichen die eine der Zotac Amp! Karten bisher ergattern konnten.* Auch ein SLI-Mainboard aus der, wahrscheinlich immer noch weit verbreiteten, A8N-Serien von ASUS in der Premium-Version wäre schon vorhanden.
Ich habe viel Spaß am Testen aller möglichen Qualitäts- und Leistungseinstellungen und verbringen viel Zeit mit der Optimierung eben dieser, bevor ich einen neuen Grafikblockbuster, wie bspw. Crysis überhaupt anfange zu genießen. Für mich gibt es nichts was ich mehr hasse als ein durch schlechte Bildraten, matschige Texturen oder hässliche, stufige Kanten versautes Spielvergnügen. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich begeistert von jedem neuen Effekt und davon was für einen Sprung die Qualität der Optik gerade in letzter Zeit gemacht hat.

Auch die Voraussetzungen für Digitalphotos kann ich erfüllen. Wahlweise mit einer sehr lichtstarken Olympus mit 3MP oder einer 7MP Exilim von Casio. 

System:
siehe Profil...
WinXP und Vista Ultimate x64
aktuelle Software und Spiele 

Bei Interesse von eurer Seite aus meldet euch also gerne bei mir.
Guten Rutsch und gutes neues Jahr euch allen!

MfG
Jörg T.


----------



## darkniz (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die 8800 GT von Zotac testen, weil ich derzeit noch eine Direct X 9 Grafikkarte nutze und viel Erfahrung im Übertakten und Benchen von Grafikkarten haben. Die Ergebnisse meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte, der Sapphire x1900 XT mit 256 MiB Speicher, habe ich unter Benchmarks hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Als Testsystem würde ich folgende Komponenten verwenden:
*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ EE mit bis zu 2,85 GHz
*Mainboard:* Asus M2N-E mit nForce 570 Ultra Chipsatz
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x 1 GiB OCZ Platinum PC2 6400 4-4-4-8
*Netzteil:* Levicom XAlien VP450B.BL, mit 450 W und 30 A auf der 12 V Schiene.

Mein Netzteil reicht für die 8800 GT aus, da die x1900 XT unübertaktet max. 109 W verbraucht und die 8800 GT max. 110 W. Für die Ermittlung des Stromverbrauchs des ganzen PCs verfüge ich über ein Energiekostenmessgerät der Firma Düwi.

Als Benchmarks habe ich den 3D Mark 01-06, PC Mark 05 und als Spiele CoD 4 MW, Bioshock und Crysis.

Und nun zu den Teilnahmebedinungen:


PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


- Mitglied bin ich seit mehreren Monaten
- Ich habe Erfahrungen mit ATI/AMD und NVIDIA Grafikkarten und dem Übertakten bzw. Benchen dieser Karten.
- Eine ordentliche Schreibe sollte kein Problem sein, da ich Bürokaufmann bin.
- Für Digitale Fotos benutze ich eine Samsung S750 mit 7,2 MP, die ich danach mit Photoshop bearbeiten kann.
- Einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht zu verfassen ist kein Problem, da ich viel Zeit und Spaß am testen habe und ich beruflich schon einige Berichte verfasst habe.
- Es ist selbstverständlich, dass ich die Ergebnisse nicht während der Testlaufzeit in anderen Foren veröffentliche.
- Ich würde die Grafikkarte nicht während der Testlaufzeit weiterverkaufen.
- Dass der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen ist, ist üblich.
- Dass man die Grafikkarte behalten kann ist cool, da meine aktuelle Grafikkarte nicht mehr die neueste ist und keine Direct X 10 Unterstützung hat und die 8800 GT genau soviel Verbraucht, wie die x1900 XT, aber viel mehr Leistung bietet.

Ich würde mich freuen, eine Zotac 8800 GT testen zu können.

mfg
Darkniz


----------



## Vrael (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo
Hiermit meldet sich noch einer für euren Lesertest.
Erfahrungen mit Hardware und Benchmarks sind genauso wie eine ordentliche Schreibe (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) vorhanden. Mit den anderen Bedingungen bin ich natürlich auch einverstanden. 
Momentan befindet sich in meinem Pc eine Sapphire Radeon X1950 PRO mit 256 MiB und ich brauche dank Vista nur noch eine DirectX10 fähige Grafikkarte für mein System. Weitere Grafikkarten könnte ich falls nötig von Freunden und Verwandten für Testzwecke besorgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

*Guten Abend PCGH-Team, Hallo Leute,*

ich erfülle ebenfalls alle Teilnahmebedingungen, bin ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung und werde kommendes Jahr ein Studium für Computertechnik beginnen. Ich beschäftige mich seit mehreren Jahren mit Hardware und bin treuer Leser der PCGH Print Ausgabe. 
Am Anfang des neuen Jahres wird mir ein neues System zur Seite stehen und die 8800GT würde sich sicher sehr wohl fühlen.

Mein neues System wird folgende Komponenten beherbergen:


*Prozessor:* C2D 8400, C2D E8500 oder C2Q 9450

*Grafikkarte:* _vielleicht eine Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP! _ 

*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3, Intel P35 oder ASUS ASUS P5N32-E SLI Plus

*Arbeitsspeicher:* TeamGroup 4GiB DDR2 PC 800 CL5 (2x2048MiB)

*Festplatten:* Samsung SpinPoint T166 500GB 16MB SATA II (HD501LJ), Samsung SpinPoint P120 250GB SATA II (SP2504C)

*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy, schwarz

*Netzteil:* BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P6 530W

*Betriebssystem:* MS Windows XP und MS Windows Vista Ultimate

*Monitor: *Samsung SyncMaster 930BF, 19"


Ich fühle mich daher berufen eine der beiden Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP!s, auf Herz und Nieren, zu testen. Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.

*Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

WallaceXIV.*


----------



## zipmar (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGHWE-Team!

Ich würde die Karte gerne testen! Die angegebenen Teilnahmebedingungen stellen für mich kein Problem dar.

Etwas zu meiner Person:
Ich bin seit 1992 ein OC-ler. Ich habe mit einem 486er angefangen und seitdem übertakte ich alles was geht um den letzten Frame aus einer Grafikkarte oder Mhz aus einer Cpu stabil zu holen. Ich achte aber auch auf optimale Treiber und Bios-Versionen, da ich damit sehr oft konfrontiert bin. Nicht jeder betreibt OC (schade eigendlich )

Ich kann die Karte z.Z. auf einem Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6, GA-G33M-DS2R und einem ASUS P5E X38 Mainboard mit einem Celeron 420 und C2D E6600 testen. ( Viel Gigabyte dabei! PCGHW färbt ab) Damit ist PCI-E 2.0 auch abgedeckt. 
Ich hoffe das bald erschwingliche Penryn Quad`s kommen, damit ich den auch in die Testreihe aufnehmen kann.

Wenn erlaubt würde ich sogar den Orginal Kühler gegen einen Zalmann VGA-Kühler tauschen um OC Tests zu erweitern.

Erfahrung mit Test von CPU-Kühlern, Mainboards und Grafikkarten habe ich auch schon mal gemacht bei einigen WEB-Seiten.(Haben sich leider im WEB nicht durchgesetzt)

Was soll ich noch sagen.... ich freue mich über eine Zusage damit ich wieder eine schöne Herrausforderung habe

greetz
zipmar


----------



## CentaX (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Erstmal von mir schöne Feiertage...
Jetzt überrede ich mich dazu, mich doch noch zu bewerben - meine letzte Bewerbung war für die G15/G9, ich hatte mit Abstand die längste Bewerbung, mir taten meine Finger weh und ich war enttäuscht 

Jetzt bewerbe ich mich für eine 8800 GT. Ich habe dringend eine neue Grafikkarte gebraucht; Meine X1950 Pro mit 512 mb war nur noch schrott. Sie gab nur bei jedem 10. Startversuch ein Bild aus, was auf Dauer sehr nervte. Ich habe mir heute eine 2900 Pro gekauft und hoffe, dass die Startprobleme jetzt vorbei sind. Ich muss es noch eine Weile testen
Ich finde auch schade, dass mit dem Einzug der 2900 Pro die Ruhe in meinem PC vorbei ist - meine Sapphire X1950 Pro regelte in in 2D mit dem ATi Tool runter. Die 2900 Pro soll fast 4 Sone laut werden, wenn man spielt - meine X1950 Pro 2,2 Sone und das ist schon zu laut 
Ich habe auch Ahnung von Benchmarks, das ist klar.
Für mich wäre eine 8800 GT fast perfekt - fast.
Denn ich habe ein Gigabyte P35-DS3P, auf dem man Crossfire aktivieren kann - das ist für mich auch ziemlich der einzige Grund, dass ich mir eine 2900 Pro gekauft habe und keine 8800 GT.
Meine 2900 Pro ist jetzt auf 740/825 MHz, also das Niveau einer XT, und macht knapp 10.000 Punkte. Ich werde sie aber noch etwas weiter übertakten und mir wahrscheinlich nach meinem Geburtstag eine Zweite kaufen.
Bei einer 8800GT hätte ich dieses *Problem* nicht 
Ich bin außerdem gespannt, wie sich die 7,2 Sone anhören... Der PC von meinem Vater ist in meinem Zimmer noch hörbar (2 Stockwerke... Alter P4- Medion PC), da könnt ich mal (wenn ich den Lüfter hochregle) einen Vergleich anstellen, der mir persönlich wichtig ist 
Mein System sieht im Moment so aus:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P

Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 3 GHz (bei 3,15 gabs Probleme mit dem Speicherteiler)
         + Xigmatek Kühler@Nanoxia Lüfter

4 GB TakeMS DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-15/420 MHz
         + Revoltec Heatspreader

Das waren die wichtigen Teile.
Ich übertakte gern, meine ehemalige X1950 Pro habe ich allerdings nicht übertaktet. (ich hab schon einmal die Startprobleme erwähnt; Ich werde die Karte ja jetzt zurückschicken)
Ich habe auch eine alte 6600 übertaktet 
Kam von 300 auf 425 mhz Chiptakt (war von Leadtek), das war für die Karte sogar ziemlich gut.
Meine Grafikkarten- History sieht wie folgt aus:

- Riva TNT-2 Model 64 (ich war 11, als der PC auf den Dachboden befördert wurde... am 2.1. nen Prospekt vom ersten PC gefunden^^)
- Leadtek Winfast 6600
- Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro 512 mb
- *Sapphire Radeon HD2900 Pro*

Für mich wäre es wirklich sehr schön, wenn ich eine Karte bekommen sollte. Da meine 2900 Pro heute gekommen ist, könnte ich die 8800 GT mit dieser vergleichen und zum Schluss sagen, welche ich besser finde (wird wahrscheinlich die 8800 GT sein).

Ich kann sehr gut schreiben, was man an meinen Beiträgen feststellen kann.
Ich war aus diesem Grund auch Newsschreiber auf www.psp-blog.de, irgendwann hat es mir aber keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, da die Kommentare oftmals eine sehr schlechte Ausdrucksweise hatten, oftmals mit Beleidigungen.
Ich habe aus lauter Begeisterung auch einen kleinen Bericht über meine neue 2900 Pro geschrieben; Wenn ihr Interesse zeigt, könnt Ihr ihn euch H I E R durchlesen.

Ich kann auch sehr schöne Fotos knipsen, ich verfüge über eine ganz gute Digitalkamera nebst Stativ und erfülle auch sonst alle Vorgaben der Teilnahmebedingungen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch hiermit überzeugen.

MfG


----------



## TheMayor (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich würde auch sehr gerne eine der beiden "Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP" testen. Ich besitze aktuell noch eine AGP-Grafikkarte (7600GS) und ein Mainboard, welches sowohl eine AGP als auch eine PCI-E Schnittstelle besitzt. Somit könnte ich beide sehr gut vergleichen.
Eine Digitalkamera besitze ich ebenfalls und aufgrund meiner Aushilfstätigkeit als Sekretär auch einen sehr guten Schreibstil. Ansonsten bin ich Schüler und habe demzufolge auch ausreichend Zeit für Tests. Ich besitze aktuelle Spiele und Benchmarkprogramme.
Aufgrund eines 20" Bildschirms kann ich bis zu Auflösungen von 1680x1050 testen.
Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen zu können, da ich so etwas noch nie gemacht habe, jedoch von einem guten Freund kenne, der aktuell ein Notebook testet und ich selbst mal an etwas Vergleichbarem teilnehmen möchte.

Ich hoffe auf eine positive Antwort.
Mit freunlichen Grüßen
"TheMayor"


...und einen guten Rutsch an alle Community Mitglieder...


----------



## MARIIIO (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Will mich dann hiermit auch bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen stellen für mich kein Problem dar, alles nötige (Know-How, Hardware und Interesse) ist vorhanden 

Habe derzeit ein älteres System (Athlon 64 3700+, XFX 6600GT,...), bin aber gerade im Umbruch und möchte auf einen Intel Q6600,
 8800GT, P35-Board,... aufrüsten (alles in Wohnzimmer-Lautstärke).

Somit könnte ich Benchmarks vom alten-und neuen System bieten und würde mir das Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte für das neue 
System sparen, was mir ausführliche Tests und Berichte wert wäre


----------



## zonixxx (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

_ Hallo PCGHE-Team, 
die oben genannten Teilnahmebedingungen stellen kein Problem dar .
Ich bin Mitglied im diesem und anderen verschiedenen Computerforen und informiere mich ständig über aktuelles etc.

Mir ist die Möglichkeit gegeben digitale Fotos anzufertigen und online zu stellen.

Meine deutsche und englische Rechtschreibung wie auch Grammatik ist vollkommen in Ordnung !

Grafikkarten zu testen, zu benchen und zu übertakten gehören für mich zum Alltag.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, 
die Zotac 8800GT zu testen und gegen eine 8800GTX bzw. 8800Ultra entgegen zu stellen.

Eine aktuelles OC-System mit und ohne Wakü ist vorhanden 

Aktuelle Benchmark Programme wie auch aktuelle und ältere Spiele sind in grosser Anzahl vorhanden und können selbstverständlich genutzt werden.
eihen wird. B

Die Auflagen, während der Testzeit den Testbericht  nur hier und nicht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen nehme ich an.
Außerdem werde ich die Grafikkarte in dieser Zeit nicht zum Verkauf weder hier noch wo anders anbieten! 
Hiermit akzeptiere ich ihre Auflagen!

Außerdem lese ich die  PCGH seit der 1.Ausgabe  und habe fast alle Ausgaben noch hier 

Guten Rutsch und schöne Feiertage 

MFG Zonixxx 
_


----------



## toulouse (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Leser test der 8800GT von Zotac

*Die folgenden Kriterien werden von mir erfüllt.*

1.Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

Bin Ich, zwar noch nicht so lang aber ich bin es

2.Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks haben

Dieser Punkt stellt kein Problem dar, momentan habe ich noch eine 7600GT in meinem Rechner, diese Woche sollte aber meine neue HIS 512MB 3850 IceQ Turbo PCIe den Weg zu mir finden.
Diese wäre die perfekte Möglichkeit einen kompletten Vergleich der neuen Generation

(*HIS 512MB 3850 IceQ Turbo PCIe* *vs.* *Zotac 8800GT AMP*)

zu veranschaulichen.

3.Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Vorhanden

4.Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

Habe in den letzten 6,5 Jahren immerhin 5767 Familienfotos gemacht, daher stellt dieser Punkt kein Problem dar.

5.Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Zotac ............

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich solch eine Erfahrung mal machen könnte

6.Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

Kein Problem

7.Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Grafikkarte nicht weiterverkaufen

Ich würde eh erst wissen wollen welchen der beiden besser ist.

8.Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

Verstanden

9.Nach den Tests verbleibt die Grafikkarte beim Tester

Dann müsste ich mich ja zwichen der HIS und der Zotac entscheiden, würde ich anhand der Benchmarks machen

Ebenfalls wünsche ich euch ein *FROHES NEUES JAHR*

Gruß

t()uLoUsE

(Patrick)


----------



## frolic (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGHE-Team!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen einer der beiden Grafikkarten testen zu dürfen. Da ich schön länger über die Anschaffung einer 8800GT nachdenke kommt dieser Test, nachdem ich die Grafikkarte behalten könnte, wie gerufen.
Digitale Fotos stellen kein Problem dar, da ich eine sehr gute Digitalkamera besitze, mit welcher ich auch gut umgehen und gute Fotos machen kann.
Weiters könnte ich die Fotos auch mit Photoshop bearbeiten, um etwa die Bildgröße anzupassen, oder um eventuelle Fehler zu retuschieren.
Ebenso besitze ich genug Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks. Für den Test würde ein stabiles System mit aktuell guter Leistung zur Verfügung stehen. 
Zum Benchen würden aktuelle sowie ältere Spielehits wie z.B. Crysis, CoD4, NFSroStreet, CoD2, HL2, Anno 1701 uvm. zur Verfügung stehen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Attila (frolic)


----------



## kung-schu (1. Januar 2008)

*Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Ich bewerb' mich für den Lesertest!*

Hallo liebes PCGH [Extreme] Team,

der folgende Text soll meine Bewerbung zu dem Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP darstellen.

Wie sicherlich jeder habe auch ich mir etwas für das neue Jahr vorgenommen: einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Nein, das ist nicht das Einzige, ein paar Pfunde will ich auch noch verlieren!

Jedenfalls gingen meine Überlegungen hinsichtlich einer Grafikkarte in Richtung einer Geforce 8800GT, die entweder mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8X00 oder einem Core 2 Quad Q9X50 ihre Arbeit verrichten soll.

Das letzte wirklich Interessante am zukünftigen PC sind die 3072 MiByte DDR2-800 Arbeitsspeicher, die bereits abholbereit im Computer-Shop meines Vertrauens liegen.


Noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Person: Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Tests dieser, sowie aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis, Call of Duty 4, Need for Speed Pro Street und Bioshock besitze ich.

Außerdem fühle ich mich in der Lage, digitale Fotos zu machen.
Ob ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe, ist hoffentlich meiner Bewerbung zu entnehmen. 

Ansonsten wünsch' ich meinen Mitbewerbern viel Glück und den Gewinnern schon einmal viel Spaß.

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Fenris (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest. 

Obwohl ich seit kurzem erst Mitglied bin, habe ich dennoch sehr oft dieses Forum als Gast besucht und mich sehr gut informieren können.

Seit nun mehr über 25 Jahren arbeite ich an Computern und kenne mich recht gut aus.

Da ich durch meinen Sohn langsam dazu "gezwungen" wurde mich den PC Spielen zu widmen, kommt mir dieser Test sehr gelegen.

Benchmarks sind kein Problem, da ich diverse Programme besitze (3D Mark 01 bis 06, PC Mark, Fraps) und mit Diagrammen umgehen und auch problemlos erstellen kann.

Des Weiteren stehen mir auch Grafikkartenlüfter und Thermometer zur verfügung, so dass ich Schwankungen der Temperaturen messen könnte zwischen den verschiedenen Kühlern.

Mein System sieht im Moment wie folgt aus:
C2D 6600
ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
2 GB DDR 800 OCZ
1x 500 GB Samsung S-ATA
Ati HD 2600 pro 256MB

Seit einigen Jahren besitze ich eine Canon Powershot und habe Erfahrung mit Photoshop und Photographie im allgemeinen. 

Meine Rechtschreibung sollte sehr gut sein, da ich mir als selbstständiger Versicherungskaufmann keine groben Fehler in der Formulierung erlauben darf. 
Auch mein Schreibstil ist variabel um nicht trocken bzw. langweilig zu wirken. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Entscheidung Ihrerseits freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Heinz / Fenris


----------



## Ordog (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

"Das warme Glühen aus dem Gehäuse inneren erhellte die sonst so dunkle Schreibtisch Unterseite und ein gemütliches Knistern erfreute die anwesenden.
Diese trügerische Ruhe wurde jäh durch Flüche unterbrochen die bald in ein schluchzen übergingen."

So oder so ähnlich liest sich die Einleitung zu dem Roman den ich gerne als Begründung für meine Teilnahme einsenden würde. Die Begrenzung der Post- länge zwingt mich "leider" mich kurz zu fassen. Hier eine Zusammenfassung des Plots.

Vor kurzem verabschiedete sich meine geliebte ASUS V9999 mit einem funkenregen aus dem aktiven Dienst und nahm gleich noch mister mainboard mit in den Ruhestand. Anbei ein Foto der Abschiedsfeier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nachdem ich nun 3 Jahre und 3 Monate lang (ASUS Garantie + 3 monate) nur für Freunde, Verwandte und Mitbewohnerinnen, Rechner zusammengestellt, verschraubt und optimiert habe, bin ich gezwungen mal wieder hand an einen eigenen PC zu legen. 
Die Verbauten Komponenten würden mir freundlicherweise bei Bedarf für Benchmark Zwecke zur verfügung gestellt.

Ich habe leider nach diversen Anfragen bei den zuständigen Ämtern bescheinigt bekommen das auch für Studenten der Informationsystem Technik, ein PC nicht durch das BaföG abgedeckt wird, was auch der Grund für meine Teilnahme ist.
Bislang fest eingeplant ist ein Q6600 oder E7500 auf einem Abit IP35 sowie 2GB RAM.

Womit wir bei dem Kapitel "Hoffnung" meines zukünftigen Bestsellers sind in dem sich Entscheidet ob es eine überraschende Wendung geben wird.

mfg

PS: Ich Akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen, bestätige dass ich sie erfülle
 und bewerbe mich hiermit formlos


----------



## kasperski (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

Auch ich bewerbe mich als Tester besagter Grafikkarte von Zotac.
Ich erfülle selbstverständlich die Teilnahmebedingungen, und akzeptiere diese auch vorbehaltlos.
Da ich seit 2002 meine PC's selber zusammenbaue, habe ich mittlerweile genügend Erfahrung in diesem Bereich gesammelt. Meinen aktuellen Rechner habe ich im März 2007 zusammen gestellt. Das ist mittlerweile mein 6. Projekt. Die Eckdaten von meinem System sind wie folgt: A+ Clio II Gehäuse mit kompletter Schalldämmung. Das Gehäuse habe ich seinerzeit gewählt, da es eines der wenigen mit seitlicher Lüftung war.
EVGA 680I SLI Mainboard, welches auch als eine hervorragende Basis für alle meine  Übertaktungen dient. Mein Core 2 Duo E4300@3GHz arbeitet mit einem Arctic Cooling Freezer7Pro. Ich habe den Multiplikator auf 9 gesetzt, und arbeite mit einem FSB von 333MHz. Meine Gainward Golden Sample 8800 GTS/640Mb Läuft zur Zeit mit 620/1339/1930 absolut stabil. Meine 4 GB DDR 2/850 von MDT werden zusätzlich von einem OCZ Kühler auf Temperatur gehalten. Als Datensicherung benutze ich einzig eine Samsung Spin-Point mit 250Gb. Ein DVD-Brenner und ein zusätliches Laufwerk runden das Bild ab.
Wie Sie ersehen können erfüllt mein PC ale Anforderungen an ein Testsystem. Da ich derzeit vor der Entscheidung stehe ein SLI-System zu verwirklichen, und eigentlich nur noch die Frage besteht, ob es eine GT oder eine GTS Paarung werden soll, wäre ein Testmuster die ideale Gelegenheit diese Entscheidung zu treffen. Das einzige Manko der GT ist meiner Meinung nach die 256Bit Speicheranbindung, die bei hoher Grafiklast Performance-Einbrüche nach sich ziehen kann, und die Kühllösung. Für letzteres würde ich einen 2-Slot Kühler konstruieren.
Ich hoffe in die engere Auswahl zu kommen, und wünsche noch ein frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Erst mal wünsche ich allen die dies lesen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2008.

Und nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:
Den LESERTEST DER ZOTAC 8800GT AMP

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einer der beiden glücklichen Tester zu sein.
Da ich zurzeit ein glücklicher Besitzer eines relativ aktuellen Spielesystems mit einer XFX 8800GTS (G80) bin aber ich schon immer wissen wollte wie viel schneller die 8800 GT in meinem System ist bewerbe ich mich für diesen Lesertest.

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
Intel Core2Duo E6600 @2.95GHz
Asus P5N32 E-SLI
Corsair Twin2X2048-6400C4 800
XFX 8800GTS 640MB @660MHz, 990MHz
Samsung Spinpoint T HD501LJ
Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5 550W
Und je ein DVD-Laufwerk (Samsung) und DVD-Brenner (NEC)
Verpackt ist das ganze in einem schicken Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T
Der CPU wird von einem Zalman CNPS 9500 AT gekühlt
Der Monitor der an die Karte angeschlossen werden würde wäre ein BenQ FP93GX+

Also mein System ist auf jeden Fall für diese Schicke Karte gerüstet.

Natürlich würde ich auch verschiedene Benchmarks durchführen z.B. 3DMark 06 oder der Demo von Crysis mithilfe von Fraps.
Mich interessiert dabei auch wie weit ich diese Karte zu der bereits werksseitigen Übertaktung noch übertakten könnte ohne das in Spielen Grafikfehler auftauchen und natürlich würde ich dabei noch einmal den Leistungszuwachs testen.
Die Lautstärke des neuen Referenz-Lüfters von Nvidia und die Temperaturen im vergleich zu meiner aktuellen GTS sind denke ich dabei auch nicht ganz uninteressant.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für das Lesen und wünsche allen anderen viel Glück beim mitmachen.


----------



## Solidsnake (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich würde mich auch gern für den Lesertest der Zotac 8800GT AMP! bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedinungen erfülle ich alle.

Ich verfolge immer mit Spannung die Benchmarks in eurer Zeitschrift uns stelle diese dann bei mir nach, um genaue Vergleiche anstellen zu können.

Mit Übertakten und Lautstärkentuning kenn ich mich bestens aus.

Mit meiner jetzigen Sparkle 8800 GTS 640MB (@ 660/1498/1031) könnte ich dann ausgiebige Vergleichstest machen.

Cya

Solid


----------



## GallusX (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen ausführlichen Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP.

Mein erster PC war ein selbstgebauter 486/33MHz und OC ist seit ca. 10 jahren ein Hobby. Während und nach meiner Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker (SI) arbeite(te) ich als IT-Dozent in der Erwachsenenbildung, leider (noch) zu wenig um ständig neue Hardware zu erwerben Ein Austausch meiner günstig ersteigerten 7900GTX wäre genau das Richtige für meinen kürzlich erworbenen C2D 6750.

Es gibt sehr viele gute Schrauber, leider aber auch schlechte die sogar so dreist sind und vorsorglich äußern, dass sie sich in ihrer Ehre verletzt fühlten, wenn man das System entsprechend negativ bewertet. (Hi Sven...).

Wünsche allen ein gesundes und tolles Neues Jahr...

Gruß
GallusX


----------



## BaueerR (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen ausführlichen Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP. Ich bin PCGH Extreme Mitglied und habe auch Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Benchmarks. Ich besitze zur zeit eine Sparkle Geforce 8800GTS, welche ich übertaktet habe (Core 500MHz @ 600MHZ / Shader 1200MHz @ 1450MHz / Speicher 1600MHz @ 1800MHz). Die Restlichen Komponenten meines Systems sind auch übertaktet. Sie können sich die Daten meines Systems unter www.sysProfile.de/id31950 anschauen. Ein Vergleich mit der Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP ist sicher interessant. Auch würde ich die Karte auf ihr Übertaktungspotential hin prüfen. Digiatle Fotos werden auch erstellt. Sie werden mit einer Olympus Kamera mit 8 Mega Pixel und 18 Optischem Zoom gemacht. Ich werde auch Nahaufnahmen machen. Die Kamera wird auf einem Stativ benuzt, damit die Bilder gestochen schraf werden. Ein Zweitbiltz wird verwendet um die Grafikkarte gut beleuchtet abzulichten. Die Grafikkarte würde ich nach dem Test sehr gerne behalten, da ich derzeit mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Geforce 8800GT zu kaufen. Meine Bewerbung soll Ihnen als Schreibprobe dienen. Ich hoffe das Sie sich für mich entscheiden und ich einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbricht über die Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP schreiben kann.

MfG BaueerR


----------



## D1g1tal (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der NVidia 8800GT Grafikkarte. Zum Test stehen mir neben verschiedenen aktuellen Spielen wie etwa Crysis oder Unreal Tournament 3 Benchmarkprogramme wie 3D Mark 05 und 06 zur Verfügung. Desweiteren besitze ich eine Radeon 2900 XT um direkte Vergleiche vorzunehmen. Benchen bereitet mir viel Spass, deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich diese Karte zugesandt bekommen würde.
Natürlich bin ich auch im Besitz einer Digitalkamera. 

Grüße D1g1tal


----------



## Ben1988 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

würde gerne die 8800GT von Zotac testen, da ich mir diese Grafikkarte zulegen möchte. Sie könnte gleich in ein neues System eingebaut werden. 

MfG

Ben


----------



## HeNrY (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Darf man als mehr oder minder Angehöriger auch versuchen solch eine Karte zu ergattern? 

Schreibe sollte ja i.O. sein 
Aktuell hab ich nen Q6600 @ Stock, Gigabyte P35 DS3P, 4 GiByte DDR2 RAM, eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 als System und eine als Datenplatte. Zudem sitzt bei mir momentan eine HD 2900 Pro @ XT im PEG-Slot. Könnte demnach da auch einen Vergleich erbringen. Als weitere Testhardware könnte bei mir noch ein alter X2 3800+ S.939 @ 2.8 GHz, 2 GiByte DDR RAM zum Einsatz kommen, jeweils auf einem DFI Lanparty SLI-DR Expert.

Die Visualisierung erfolgt wahlweise auf einem Acer X222W mit 1680x1050 max oder einem Captiva E1701 mit maximal 1280x1024.
Für die Kühlung vom Prozessor kommt bei mir eine WaKü zum Einsatz - ferner ist der Rechner mit vielen Lüftern ausgestattet, die man je nach Bedarf ein- oder ausschalten kann.
An Spielen währen vorhanden: Serious Sam II, CoD 2/4, Crysis, Gothic 3 , Bioshock als auch Quake Wars: ET und Elder Scrolls VI: Oblivion.
Fotos können ebenfalls erbracht werden: EOS 400D mit 18-55 Canonscherbe sowie 55-200 Tele von Tamron für leichte Makros.

Falls ich nicht mitmachen darf, kann ich dies gut verstehen 

P.S.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Hause Futuremark stehen mir natürlich auch zur Verfügung.

Achja, der Grund warum ich die Karte bekommen sollte?
Erstens kann ich selbst mal einen ordentlich Test ohne große Ausgaben produzieren - da ich sowas als Schüler niemals realisieren könnte...
Zweitens könnte ich meine HD 2900 Pro @ XT an einen Bedürftigen verkaufen *g
Und drittens sähe die Karte in meinem Rechner einfach nur stylish aus.


----------



## luxifer (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Huhu PCGH-Team,

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal für den Lesertest für eines dieser beiden Prachtstücke. Ich darf inzwischen auf über 14 Jahre Erfahrung mit Rechnern zurückblicken (ja, auch wenn ich noch keine grauen Haare habe ) und kann sagen, dass ich mich seit mehr als der Hälfte dieser Zeit auch fortwährend ziemlich intensiv mit Hardware auseinandergesetzt habe. Da ich vor kurzem erst ein umfassendes Hardwareupgrade vorgenommen habe, stünde für eine solche Karte auch eine mehr als ausreichende Grundlage bereit! Mit Benchmarking, Treibervergleichen und Overclocking bin ich auch nicht erst seit gestern firm und es wäre mir mehr als nur ein Vergnügen der Community diese Grafikkarte ausführlich zu reviewen - natürlich in Wort, Bild und - wenn gewünscht - auch gerne Ton. Zeit und Lust dafür hab ich abgesehen davon auch mehr als genug momentan (und in nächster Zeit)!

PS: Vergleiche einer AMP GT zu einer "normalen" GT wären ebenfalls möglich, da sich bereits eine solche in meinem Besitz befindet (für die sich - so ich die beiden AMPs testen darf, nach der Aktion sicherlich ein Abnehmer finden wird ^^)

Nun liegts an euch - bis zur Entscheidung kann ich leider nicht mehr tun als euch zu versprechen, dass ich euch einen extrem ausführlichen Test abliefern würde! 

Danke schonmal für die Aktion und fürs Lesen meiner Bewerbung 

Gruß,
luxifer


----------



## Steben (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ja dann werde ich mich auch mal kurz und formlos hier einfügen!

Zu den Teilnahmebdingungen:
1. Erstaunlicher Weise bin ich Mitglied!
2. Ich schraube seit 1995 an Rechnern, baue meine immer eigenhändig, kenne mich daher auch mit Grafikkarten aus, habe auch schon welche umgebaut und benchen ist zwar kein Hobby, aber auch kein Problem!
3. Das könnt Ihr am Ende dieses Textes selbst entscheiden!
4. Habe eine DigiCam von Canon, eine von Sony, beide sind am Rechner angeschlossen, also kein Problem!
5. Ich werde jede noch so lächerliche Erfahrung ausführlich beschreiben, selbst wenn ich beim testen die Karte überfordern sollte!
6. Ein anderes Forum? Es gibt noch andere? 
7. Wird nicht verkauft
8. Gut
9. Die will danach auch keiner mehr haben^^

Ich habe in meinem Rechner zur Zeit eine 8800GTS (G80) verbaut, ich denke ein vergleich wäre da doch recht interessant! Und wenn der G92 wirklich so gut ist wie Nvidia behauptet, dann werdet Ihr es erfahren!

Euer Steben!


----------



## Timo (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich dann lieber auch, mir bleibt angesichts des Testkandidaten auch keine andere Wahl 
Die bekannten Teilnahmebedingungen stellen auch für mich kein Problem dar.
Im Moment befindet sich eine Radeon X1950 Pro mit 512 MB (606/750) in meinem Computer. Ich hatte/habe vor mir eine 8800GT zu kaufen, sobald sich mein Sparschwein von dem Überraschungsangriff erholt hat. Warum ich der Meinung bin, ich sollte diese Grafikkarte testen dürfen? Aus folgendem Grund: Ich gehöre wohl zu den letzten, die eine DX10 Karte besitzen werden. 
Gruß Timo
PS: Vor meiner X1950 Pro von Saphire hatte ich eine Matrox Millenium mit 16 MB Speicher^^ und das liegt nicht mal ein Jahr zurück....


----------



## Try2fixit (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCG-Harware-Team,

nur wer wagt, kann viel gewinnen. Und daher versuche ich an dieser Stelle einmal mein Glück und beuge mich dem Gruppenzwang.

Ich erfülle die von Euch gestellten Anforderungen in vollem Umfang und wäre gerne bereit, einer 8800GT ein neues Zuhause in meinem Rechner zu geben. Und damit sich die Karte gar nicht erst langweilt, wird sie von mir durch einen ordentlichen Benchmark-Maraton geschickt. Schließlich möchten die Leser ja später auch wissen, was sie von diesem edlen Stück Hardware erwarten können. Gequält wird sie dann in folgendem System:

-Asus Maximus Formula
-Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,45 GHz (FSB430)
-4 GB Transcend DDR-2 1200
-Soundblaster X-Fi Fatality
-sehr gut belüfteter Bigtower

Die Übertaktungstests zum Ausloten der Limits werden, wenn gewünscht, mit Artifact-Tester (ATITool) und Rivatuner durchgeführt.

Und damit das schöne Stück Hardware im Testbericht auch optisch so richtig zur Geltung kommt wird sie von allen Seiten mit einer Canon G2 oder wahlweise einer EOS-40D abgelichtet.  

Besonders interessant wäre sicher für viele Leser, wie sich diese Karte im "harten Alltag" gegen eine 8800GTX schlägt, welche derzeit in meinem System auf die 8800GT lauert. 

Die Entscheidung liegt nun bei Euch.

mit den freundlichsten Grüßen und natürlich in froher Erwartung 

Mario


----------



## Tomy4711 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Daniel !!!
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für euch auch mal was testen dürfte!!!

Ich denke, das ich die Vorraussetzungen erfülle, denn ich

-bin seit kurzem 37 Jahre alt,
-mein erster Computer war C64 und seit dem (ca 13 Jahren) beschäftige ich mich mit Computern und schraube daran herum!!!
-habe eine Ausbildung im mittleren Dienst (Finanzamt) gemacht, deshalb denke ich, das ich schreiben kann.
-habe Digicam (kann dig. Fotos machen)
-meine Frau hat mir vor ca. 1Jahr ein 2 Jares Abo von PCGH geschenkt, d.h.
ich lese auch fleisig eure Zeitung und kann es als kaum erwarten, wenn die neue Auflage endlich erscheint.
-bin auch jeden Tag auf eurer Homepage!!!!
-bin eigendlich kein Nvidia Fan,habe aber seit kurzem ein neues Notebook mit GF 8600M GT 512MB und bin sehr beeindruckt selbst Crysis läßt sich recht gut spielen
Ich habe 2 PC's mit ATI GraKarten (leider nur R9500 pro und 1950pro)
und würde Crysis gerne mal mit einer schnellen 8800GT testen.

Ich möchte mir auch demnächst ein neuen PC mit eigentlich AMD SPIDER
Platform kaufen d.h. mit 2x HD 3870.
-deshalb würde mir der test gerade richtig kommen, weil ich noch schwanke zwischen 2xHD3870 oder 2x8800GT

ich weiß natürlich auch wie man  Benchmarks anfertigt!! usw.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mal ausgewählt werden würde,
ich finde es oft etwas ungerecht, das oft Leute ausgewählt werden, die sowiso schon Highend Hardware haben und dann auch noch behalten dürfen.

Viele Grüße an euer Team, und macht weiter so!!!

Tomy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokyCase (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich allesamt und ich erkläre mich mit den gegebnen Bedingungen einverstanden.

Ich habe eine Nikon Digitalkamera zum Fotografieren, eine ordentliche Schreibe und selbstverständlich ein stabiles System.

Ich habe bereits viel Erfahrung im Testen und Benchen von PCs und weiß, auf was man beim Testen alles achten muss. (Die Erfahrung kommt unter anderem von einem PCGH-Abo ) Daher würde ich auch ggf. XP Home und Vista Home Premium (beide 32bit) auf einer extra HDD installieren, um die Fremdeinwirkung bei den Benches durch andere Programme möglichst gering zu halten. Natürlich werde ich sie auch unter meinem normalen OS im Alltag (derzeit XP SP2) testen und hierbei z.B. auf die Lautstärke und selbstverständlich Leistung achten. Da mein PC schon sehr leise ist, werde ich somit sicherlich eine subjektive Beurteilung treffen können. Eine Suche nach dem optimalen Temperatur/Lautstärkeverhältnis * la Lüftersteuerung werde ich dabei natürlich auch tätigen.
Außerdem könnte ich auch den Stromverbrauch des ganzen PCs messen und somit (z.B. bei Übertaktungen, worin ich auch schon sehr viel Erfahrung gesammelt habe) einen Vergleich aufzeigen können. Des weiteren stehen mir eine ATI X1950XT und X700 zum Gegenüberstellen der Ergebnisse zur Verfügung. 
Die Benches kann ich auf einem 20 Samsung mit max. 1680x1050, 17 Fujitsu mit max. 1280 x 1024 und einem älteren 19 CRT  mit max. 1600x1200 durchführen und z.B. in einem Diagramm veranschaulichen. 
Benchen würde ich natürlich mit 3DMark, PCMark, Aquamark,  .
Bei den Spielen stehen mir u.a. die ganze ANNO Serie, Gothic II/III, Crysis Demo (Benchmark), NFS Carbon, NFS ProStreet Demo, WR2, Fifa 08, NHL 07 zur Verfügung. Sollte ich ein bestimmtes Spiel nicht mein Eigen nennen können, kann ich auch die aktuellste Demo herunterladen und diese auf der 8800GT testen. (Damit sie möglichst stark strapaziert wird )
Beim Benchen kann ich eventuell verschiedene Treiber von nvidia installieren (um einen weiteren Vergleich aufzustellen) oder auch auf Temperaturen achten. ggf. fürde ich auch einen neuen Lüfter montieren.
Da ich in einem anderen Forum sehr aktiv bin, kenne ich mich mit den Forenoptionen und Regeln bestens aus. Außerdem bin ich dadurch bei eventuellen Problemen nicht hilflos.

Meine derzeitige Hardwarekonfiguration lässt sich in meiner Signatur im SysProfil auslesen.

SC


----------



## modding99 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich bei euch für den Lesertest der 8800GT AMP.

Ich selbst besitze eine 8800GTS 320MB mit dem alten G80 Chip. Da die 88GT ja den neuen G92 Chip auf dem PCB hat würde mich der vergleich der 2 Chips brennend interessieren. Übertakten ist bei meinen System gar kein Problem. Ich habe eine sehr gute CPU E6420 @ 3,3GHz damit dürfte die Karte nicht ausgebremst werden.

Ebenfalls besitze ich eine sehr gute Digitalkamera mit der ich sehr gute Bilder liefern kann.

Wie gesagt über einen vergleich der beiden Chips würde ich mich sehr freuen. Die 88GT würde sich in meinem Rechner sehr wohl fühlen.

Auch meine guten Hardwarekenntnisse kann ich hier zur Verfügung stellen. Somit kann ich gut Übertakten, habe eine gute Luftzirkulation in meinem Rechner so dass auch die Karte eine angenehme Temperatur haben wird.

Auch meine Schreibweise werde ich dem Test anpassen. Somit ist es gar kein Problem ohne Fehler hier zu schreiben. Also bitte überseht die Rechtschreibfehler hier in meinem Text. Bei einem Lesertest werde ich mich sehr anstrengen.

MfG Modding99, über eine Positive Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Gorrestfump (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Da dies für mich eine tolle Gelegenheit wäre eine der momentan schnellsten 8800GT zu testen (und zu behalten^^), will ich mich natürlich auch bewerben!

Die *Teilnahmebedingungen* stellen in meinen Augen allesamt kein Problem dar:
Bin offensichtlich Extreme-Mitglied und hoffe, dass ich dank Abitur, neun Semestern Maschinenbaustudium und bereits einer abgelegten wissenschaftlichen Semesterarbeit durch eine ordentliche und gewitzte Schreibweise einen recht erquickenden, anschaulichen und v.a. informativen Erfahrungsbericht mit aussagekräftigen Ergebnissen abliefern kann.

Die Liebe zu und Erfahrung mit Hardware, insbesondere natürlich mit Grafikkarten ist vorhanden:
Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass ich lieber in stundenlanger und mühseliger Tweak- und Bencharbeit dass Maximum meiner Hardware ermittle, als Skills in Spielen zu trainieren oder überhaupt mal wieder eins Durchzuspielen.
Das geschieht jedoch im relativ Mainstream-User-nahen Rahmen - ich verwende weder teure HighEnd-Kühler, noch bestell ich kiloweise Trockeneis um Weltrekorde aufzustellen:
Ich will stets das zunächst äußerste und dann alltagstaugliche, luftgekühlte Maximum ausloten, erst dann geht neuerworbene Hardware bei mir in den Spielbetrieb über.
Stabile Leistungsreserven mit den gegebenen Möglichkeiten nicht zu nutzen ist für mich ein faux-pas!

Dieses Prozedere mussten jüngst eine Sparkle 8800GT, eine Gainward 8800GTX und jeweils eine 256/512Bit-Version der Sparkle 2900Pro über sich ergehen lassen.
Für mich spielt dabei vor allem auch der Preis für die erreichbare Leistung mit im Vordergrund:
Darum hab ich die o.g. Kärtchen für mich getestet und guten Gewissens lediglich die 256Bit 2900Pro behalten.

Dabei sind weder Volt-oder Bios-mods noch ausgiebige, stundenlange und penible Testreihen mit diversen Benches ein Problem - ein glückseliges und befriedigendes "juhu!" tönt über meine Lippen sobald ich ein/zwei kostenlose und stabile fps mehr (beispielsweise) im Crysis-gpubenchmark erreichen kann 
*
In meinem Erfahrungsbericht* über die Zotac Amp! würde ich darüberhinaus gerne einen - wie ich finde - sehr _interessanten Vergleich durchführen_ (falls  erwünscht oder im Rahmen des Berichts überhaupt erlaubt): 

Neben dem Vergleich mit meiner ans Maxiumum getriebenen und mir an's Herz gewachsenen 2900Pro 256Bit, würde ich mir kurzerhand die MSI NX8800GTS 512MB OC meines Bruders schnappen und sie gegen die Zotac 88GT AMP! antreten lassen - darüberhinaus ist witzigerweise eine der Standard-Zotac 88GT (GPU 660MHz) vorhanden (war vorübergehender und noch vorhandener Ersatz wegen eines Garantiefalls der MSI-Karte meines Bruders). 
Das wäre jeweils das momentan (mehr oder weniger) erhältliche Maximum an Werks-Übertaktung in den entsprechenden aktuellen Baureihen und ich bin schon während dem Schreiben meiner Bewerbung gespannt darauf, wie viel Mehrwert der Aufpreis zur GTS 512MB OC in momentan gebräuchlichen Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen bietet.
 Neben penibel durchgeführten Benchmarks (bis 1600x1200) im Werkstakt, stünden die _Übertaktbarkeit, subjektive Wahrnehmung der Lautstärke, Verlustleistung in Form von Wärmeentwicklung und der jeweilige Verbrauch des Testsystems auf dem Prüfprogramm_. 


 Aussagekräftige, haltbare Testergebnisse und eine saubere, informative und anschauliche Dokumentation und Interpretation dieser ist für mich ein absolutes Muss.

 
*Das Testsystem* wäre ein je nach Bedarf mit Vista/XP 32Bit/64Bit (kostenlose Studentenkeys^^) frisch aufgesetztes und stabiles System - jeweils absolut frei von Treiber- oder Stabilitätsmacken.
Für DX9 - und DX10 - Tests ist ein Parallelbetrieb von Vista (Business) und XP auf zwei aktuellen und schnellen SATA-Platten ohne Probleme möglich.

Ich besitze zwar keine "Extreme-Hardware" mit 1000 Prozessor, aber wie ich finde für den Erfahrungsbericht durchaus passende und (wie oft gefordert)_ am Preis-/Leistungsbewußten Leser nahe Komponenten:_

Wahlweise mein E6550 oder der E6750 meines Bruders beide mit ausreichenden und soliden 3,2GHz (natürlich rockstable). 
Mehr OC ist für die Tests und den Bericht möglich, aber wie ich denke nicht zwingend nötig.

_2GB DDR800
2x 7200.10er Barracuda
wahlweise auf MSI P35 NEO-F oder Gigabyte P35-DS3R Rev 2.0 F9_

Tests (um den Nutzen für Aufrüster mit älteren Systemen zu checken) auf einem noch sehr verbreiteten _Socket 939 System (X2 4200 bis zu 2970MHz, 2GB OCZ DDR400)_ wären ebenso möglich.

Ein vorhandenes _bequiet! straight power 650W_ würde die Testsysteme mit ausreichend Strom und Spannung versorgen.



Ich freu mich furchtbar auf den Test und auf das Schreiben des Berichts - es liegt jetzt nur noch an Euch (oder am Glück?^^)!


MfG
Gorrest


----------



## Gorrestfump (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das bedeutet: Die *möglichen* Gewinner werden *per Zufallsgenerator* ausgelost und anschließend anhand der Qualität der Bewerbung entgültig bestimmt



Ach herrje, dann hätte ich mir meine äußerst ausführlich Bewerbung sparen können   

Wer mehr liest ist mehr im Vorteil...


----------



## Christoph Huber (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert!

Formlose bewerbung hiermit abgegeben


----------



## germanbozz (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

hallo Daniel
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest.
Ich kann alle Teilnahmebedingungen Erfüllen.
Bei mir im Haus sind im mehrere Grafikkarten der 8-Series vorhanden mit denen ich die 8800gt gerne vergleichen würde außerdem würde ich sie gerne in einer Hd3870 eines Bekannten vergleichen,der bis auf die Grafikkarte über das gleiche System verfügt.

Lieben Gruß

Marvin K.


----------



## Duesilein (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hi zusammen

auch ich melde mich zum Zotac-Test.
Mitglied im Forum bin ich seit kurzem, meine bisherigen Karten (z.Zt. eine MSI NX 7100GS) habe ich bisher immer noch ans Limit gebracht, ohne sie abrauchen zu lassen...
Mit dem Schreiben und Fotografieren ist kein Problem, ebenso bin ich verschwiegen und hätte nicht vor, die Karte zu verkaufen!

Die Zotac sollte zu mir kommen, da es sicherlich einen Versuch wert ist zu schauen, ob ein MSI K9N Neo V2 und der AMD 64X2 4200+ mit 2 GB MDT RAM mit dieser Karte mithalten können


----------



## Melli (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich um die Grafikkarten testen zu können.

Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich auch alle sprich ich habe genügend Erfahrung mit Benchmarks und Overclocken.
Eine Digitalkamera habe ich und schreiben kann ich auch 
Die Auflage die Grafikkarten nicht zu verkaufen und nicht vor ende des Tests in Foren zu veröffentlichen werde ich selbstverständlich einhalten.

Zum testen habe ich folgende PC Systeme zur Verfügung :

Mainboard: Asus A8N-E S.939
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+
RAM: OCZ DDR 400 1Gb
Netzteil: 450 Watt
Grafikkarte: XFX7900GT 520m

Mainboard: M2N-Sli Vista premium Nforce 500   
CPU: AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+
RAM: OCZ DDR2 667 4 GB
Netzteil: bequiet 530 Watt sli
Grafikkarte: MSI 8800GT OC

Mainbord: M2N Nforce 430
CPU: AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+
RAM: OCZ DDR2 667 4 GB
Netzteil: Antec 650 Watt sli
Grafikkarte: PNY 8800GT

Es sind zwar nicht die neuesten Systeme auf dem Markt aber ich denke mal darauf wird es nicht ankommen da ja auch nicht jeder ein High end Pc System hat!
Spiele habe ich auch genug daheim, neue wie (COD4,MOH Airborne) und auch ältere, falls dies benötigt wird.
So und auf die Frage warum gerade ich diese Grafikkarten zum Testen bekommen sollte ist der das das erste PC System mir gehört und ich sehr gut eine neue Graka brauchen kann 

mfg Melli


----------



## MrMorse (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



> >>> Der Anmeldeschluss ist der 08.01.2008 (23:59 Uhr). <<<



Es geht dem Ende zu 


Nein, nein, ich bewerbe mich hier nicht 

Ich fasse das hier mal zusammen:
Die Armut ist erschreckend hoch in der 'hochtechnisierten Community'.
Über 350 'Bewerbungen' sind publiziert worden.

Man buhlt hier um EINE Graphikkarte und nicht um eine Ausschreibung für einen Job mit unbefristetem Vertrag...(Da würde ich es ja verstehen).

Armes Deutschland. Und wenn ich sehe, dass sich hier User bewerben, die schon eine hochwertige Graka haben. Dann tut es doppelt weh.

Wieviele behaupten, fundiertes Wissen über Hardware zu haben, ist schon erstaunlich. Warum helfen sie dann hier im Forum bei entsprechenden Problemen nicht?
Ganz klar: Hier kann man eine High-End-Graka 'ergeiern'.


Und dass sich dafür Leute extra hier anmelden, gleicht der Situation in den 70er Jahren: Den Mercedes um die Ecke parken und bei ALDI einkaufen gehen (Für die Jüngeren unter uns: Da war Aldi noch der Einkaufsladen der Ärmeren hier im Lande...).



PCGH:
Lasst hier nicht den Zufall entscheiden, sondern die Vernunft.
Nehmt jemanden mit einem repräsentativen Hardware-System, ein wenig Engagement, normaler Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck und genügend Zeit, die erforderlichen Tests zu machen.
Mit anderen Worten: Jemanden den ihr kennt, einschätzen könnt und hier seriös aktiv ist.


Etwas in eigener Sache:
Ich wundere mich immer wieder über diese TV-Gewinnspiele mit einer Frage, zu der zwei Antworten eingeblendet werden (kennt jeder). Eine ist blödsinnig, die andere ...
Ich frage mich immer, welche Menschen rufen da an und liefern ihre persönlichen Daten und 50 Cent ab, im Glauben, dort gewinnen zu können.
=> Jetzt weiß ich es.

In diesem Sinne

MM

P.S.:
Sollte dieser Post gegen irgendwelche Forumsregeln verstossen, dann bitte ich darum, dass er gelöscht wird.


EDIT:
Hat sich eigentlich 'Eiso' beworben? Ich glaube nicht, dabei gäbe es bei ihm sogar was zu lachen


----------



## Gorrestfump (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

@MrMorse

Dir ist aber schon grad ne ganz besondere Laus über die Leber gelaufen oder  ?


----------



## ried1111 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

also ich sehe das nicht unter armut, sondern unter dem jäger-und-sammler-aspekt.


um es mal bildlich an einem mmorpg zu unterstreichen:

ein wow-charakter ist vielleicht ganz gut, aber der spieler tut trotzdem alles um ihn noch weiter zu verbessern, auch wenn es nur marginale verbesserung bedeutet.

und so läuft es im richtigen leben doch meist auch, das streben nach verbesserung und vollendung.

speziell in bezug auf den lesertest kann ich jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber ich denke es geht vielen ähnlich:

1. klar möchte ich eine noch schneller grafikkarte

2. ein lesertest zu erstellen / zu lesen hat einen unterhaltungswert, macht spass

3. wenn man beides miteinander verbinden kann ist es nur positiv

also warum sollte man sich nicht bewerben?


----------



## doppelschwoer (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Dann meld ich mich auch noch an.
Hab zwar schon einen Lesertest bei euch gemacht und denke dass das ich mich damit disqulifiziere, aber wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt.

Hab ne Sparkle 8800GT aus der aller ersten Charge, damals von NorskIT. Ist noch mit dem kleinen Propeller. OC is damit nicht wirklich drin da die Temps einfach zu hoch gehen.
Wollte schon nen Arctic S1 oder Thermalright kaufen um daran was zu ändern. Aber mit ner AMP! macht so ein Mod natürlich viel mehr Sinn.

Meine Schreibe und Tests kennt ihr ja schon. Würde wieder im ähnlichen Umfang arbeiten und hab auch schon die ein oder andere Idee.

Und wieso soll ich dann nicht mal ein SLI Board mit zwei 8800GTs testen? Hab ich bisher zwar noch nie versucht, aber ein NVIDIA Board reizt mich eh schon seit längerem.


----------



## Mayday21 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

@doppelschwoer


PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Der Anmeldeschluss ist der 08.01.2008 (23:59 Uhr).*


Disqualifizierst Dich also schon deswegen ...


----------



## Faule Socke (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hmm wann werden denn die gewinner genannt?

Socke


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



Faule Socke schrieb:


> Hmm wann werden denn die gewinner genannt?
> 
> Socke


Stimmt, ich bin schon ziemlich bervös, obwohl ich aus Erfahrung her eh nen kühlen Kopf bewahre, immerhin habe ich noch nie irgend etwas gewonnen :x

@Mr. Morse:
Glaub mir, es ist schon ziemlich mies sehen zu können, was hier mit dem Forum passiert, denn nur eine Hand voll Leute kümmert sich richtig um die Probleme und Problemchen. Der Rest ist für mich einfach nur asozial, sich einfach zu bewerben, immerhin bekommt man etwas, obwohl man noch nie etwas selber gemacht hat. Ich frag mich auch, wer von den "Gewinnern" einen ausführlichen Bericht schreibt...
Ich habs im anderen Thread auch schon mal erwähnt, dass sich Menschen mit einer Grafikkarte bewerben, die fast gleichauf oder besser ist, was für mich sinnlos ist, okay, sie können sie verkloppen und Asche machen, aber Alltagsnutzen? :-\
Ich glaube, dass die Minderheit hier eine Karte hat, die wesentlich weniger Leistung hat als die 8800GT


----------



## ried1111 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch, wer von den "Gewinnern" einen ausführlichen Bericht schreibt...


 
ein ausführlicher bericht sollte wohl zu erwarten sein, oder?

das kann aber von pcgh gesteuert werden á la "die karte bleibt so lange eigentum von...bis folgende vorraussetzungen erfüllt sind"

bei dem lesertest gehts ja eigentlich nicht um ein geschenk und einen gewinn, sondern um einen dienstvertrag mit bezahlung in naturalien


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



ried1111 schrieb:


> ein ausführlicher bericht sollte wohl zu erwarten sein, oder?
> 
> das kann aber von pcgh gesteuert werden á la "die karte bleibt so lange eigentum von...bis folgende vorraussetzungen erfüllt sind"
> 
> bei dem lesertest gehts ja eigentlich nicht um ein geschenk und einen gewinn, sondern um einen dienstvertrag mit bezahlung in naturalien


Anscheinend kapieren es aber die meisten Menschen nicht, dass hier Arbeit auf sie wartet, sondern sehen vermutlich nur die Karte und den Satz, dass die Karte nach dem Test bei ihnen bleibt...
Ich jedenfalls würde einen ziemlich guten Bericht schreiben, ich habe ja auch den Anreiz, ich frag mich, ob jemand aus diesem Forum auch so eine "geniale" Karte hat, wenn ich das rauslese, haben doch eh fast alle ne 8800x


----------



## Faule Socke (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Ich schreibe hier zwar nicht besonders viel, da mir dazu die zeit fehlt, lese aber trotzdem im forum mit. Bin also durchaus ein aktives mitglied, und ich denke nicht, dass man die mitglieder nach der anzahl ihrer beiträge bewerten sollte. Es könnte ja sein, dass jemand nur müll schreibt, andere leute dumm anmacht etc, dann hat er zwar viele beiträge, und ist auch aktiv, aber wirklich was getan hat er damit trotzdem nicht. Sobald ich mehr zeit habe, werde ich natürlich auch hier für das forum mehr davon investieren und fleissig posten.
Hab mich auch nicht extra für den lesertest angemeldet, sondern schon früher. Musste nur leider mein passwort zurücksetzen, als ich beim eingabegerätetest mitmachen wollte, weil es nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Gab dann auch ein paar probleme, ich musste dann nochmal den link in der aktivierungsmail ankliken, die ich schon früher erhalten hatte, dann ging es.


Socke

// Edit: Ich hab noch ne 6600 GT, wenn ich schon ne 8800 gt hätte oder eine vergleichbare, hätte ich mich auch nicht beworben, das finde ich unfair den anderen gegenüber die eine solche karte wirklich gebrauchen können.


----------



## Nemesis (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Anscheinend kapieren es aber die meisten Menschen nicht, dass hier Arbeit auf sie wartet, sondern sehen vermutlich nur die Karte und den Satz, dass die Karte nach dem Test bei ihnen bleibt...
> Ich jedenfalls würde einen ziemlich guten Bericht schreiben, ich habe ja auch den Anreiz, ich frag mich, ob jemand aus diesem Forum auch so eine "geniale" Karte hat, wenn ich das rauslese, haben doch eh fast alle ne 8800x


 
bla bla bla.... (echt.... was soll man dazu sagen)

Ich frage mich, was es dich bzw. die anderen Nörgler zu interessieren hat, wer sich hier bewirbt!? Ob die Bewerber nun eine fast gleichwertige Karte haben oder auch nicht. JEDER hat das Recht, sich auf den Test zu bewerben.
Mir kommt das so vor, als wolltet ihr irgendwie die Konkurrenz loswerden. 

Mal ganz ehrlich.... wen zum Geier interessiert, wie sich eine 8800GT gegen eine 6800GT oder was zum Geier auch immer schlägt? Das weiss mein 8jähriger Sohn, dass die langsamer ist als eine 8800GT. Was ich damit andeuten möchte, kannst du dir sicher denken. 

Jeder hat das Recht, sich auf den Test zu bewerben also soll sich auch jeder, der möchte, sich bewerben.


----------



## ultio (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Also, das ist Ansichtssache, wenn man bereits eine High-End Karte besitzt, sieht man das Ganze mit anderen Augen als einer mit einer Midrange Karte. 
Man muss bei einem Test ja nicht direkt 5 Grafikkarten in betracht ziehen und sagen welche die Bessere ist, es gibt noch viel mehr Dinge die zählen.
Natürlich will ich nicht sagen, dass wenn man bereits eine gute Karte hat, man sich nicht bewerben sollte/darf, jedoch, wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich es einem mit einer schlechteren Karte mehr gönnen, denn es gibt sicherlich viele Leute die sich sowas nicht leisten können, größtenteils wohl auch Jüngere. 
Das klingt zwar schon fast wie eigenwerbung, denn ich bin 15 und mein System ist bis auf die Grafikkarte echt gut, jedoch meine ich es wirklich so, wenn ich die Grafikkarte nicht bekomme, hab ich halt pech, wäre echt schade, da ich wirklich schonmal so ein Review schreiben möchte, aber wenns ein Anderer bekommt der auch einen guten Text abliefert ist es auch nicht schlimm. 
Achso, falls du es wissen willst:
Ja, ich habe mich hier auch in diesem Thread beworben, natürlich will ich die Grafikkarte _nicht nur_ weil ich gerne Schreibe, sondern weil ich natürlich auch eine neue brauche, meine derzeitige ist nämlich der Rest eines Komplett PCs .
mfg ultio


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hey AMDSempron ich muss dir mal was sagen, weißt du das es so im Leben immer aussehen wird? Ich sehe das Tag für Tag Menschen die zur Arbeit gehen für eine Hand voll Taller womit sie die Miete und die Steuer Bezahlen. Wenn was übrigbleibt zum Leben, muss man schon ein "Halle Julia" singen.

Ich hoffe es wird noch schlimmer wenn dann die Menschen sich gegenseitig Essen müssen, weil das Geld nicht mehr reicht zum Wasserkaufen. 

Überlege gerade meine Bewerbung zurückzuziehen, weil ich habe noch nichts dagegen getan, das in Deutschland sich was ändert. Jemand mal das macht was er sagt, das wir auch für das Bezahlt werden, was wir machen. Aber das ist allen doch egal, mir soll es Recht sein, mir gehts gut. Aber für mich ist für Deutschland in den Krieg ziehen oder es Verteidigen nichts mehr Wert, weil was gibts für einen Grund. Geschenkt kriegt man nichts gar nichts, macht die Augen auf, für alles muss man etwas von sich Aufgeben.

Sorry wenn ich einigen Ihre Illusion genommen habe, aber ich würde von mir aus nur um diese Karte unendGELDlich zu kriegen, einen Bericht schreiben der so viele Seiten haben wir wie die Bibel. (Keine Ahnung wie viele Sie hat, ist als Beispiel hier Passend, weil die Kirsche die größte Verbrechervereinigung der Welt ist.)

  Vielleicht habe ich dich auch nur Falsch verstanden, dann tut es mir leid.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tommy_Lee


----------



## Gorrestfump (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Leute, das ist ein simples Gewinnspiel mit öffentlicher Bewerbung. 
Mit Bewerbung aus dem Grund weil man eine qualitativ und quantitativ nicht unerhebliche Gegenleistung erbringen muss, mit der man bei gewissenhafter Ausführung und in Arbeitsstunden aufgewogen sich die oder eine ähnliche Grafikkarte vermutlich auch selber kaufen könnte.

Total sinnfrei hier auf die Lebensituation oder die vorhandene Hardware der Bewerber einzugehen.

Jeder mit einer einigermaßen passablen Bewerbung hat prinzipiell die gleichen Chancen. 
Wie im Lotto oder einem Preisausschreiben - da fragt auch keiner nach der Lebenssituation.

Überlasst das Auswählen nach dem Los einfach der Redaktion, die wissen schon wen sie warum nehmen...

Vielleicht hätte man die Bewerbung einfach nicht öffentlich durchführen sollen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

@ pcghx: Wann werden denn die gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



nfsgame schrieb:


> @ pcghx: Wann werden denn die gewinner bekannt gegeben?



das wollte ich auch fragen, die aktion geht doch bloß bis gestern.


----------



## CentaX (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> das wollte ich auch fragen, die aktion geht doch bloß bis gestern.



Ich frag mich auch, was aus dem Sidewinder Gewinnspiel wird 
Naja, wird schon einer lesen


----------



## STSLeon (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Wird seine zeit dauern die 39 Seiten auszuwerten, wird ja nicht gelost sondern ordentlich ausgesucht


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Leute habt doch Geduld!! last die Männer erst mal alles Lesen,und entscheiden.Es wird hier schon stehen wer eine dieser Karten bekommt da braucht nicht jeder zu schreiben" wie lange dauert es noch oder sonstiges" abwarten und nicht nur Forum Lesen sondern auch mal beteiligen hier gibts genügend Fragen und Antworten auf vieles


----------



## MrMorse (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



Ace schrieb:


> Leute habt doch Geduld!! last die Männer erst mal alles Lesen,und entscheiden.



Das siehst Du falsch.

Lese mal den ganzen Thread durch.
Dann wirst Du sehen, daß 95% aller Bewerber die Kriterien erfüllen.
BTW: Ich bin angenehm überrascht, hier den fehlerfreiesten (Rechtschreibung & Ausdruck) Thread  des gesamten Forums zu sehen 

ENTSCHEIDEN kann man hier nichts (jeden falls aus objektiver Sicht), denn dann müßtest Du ALLEN (bis auf den Gewinner) erklären, warum sie es nicht geworden sind.

Es wird gelost. Einzige (gerechte) Möglichkeit.

Fakt ist jedenfalls folgendes:
- die PCGH-Redaktion ist eigentlich der beste Tester:
   1. selber Redakteure
   2. viele Vergleichssysteme
   3. überparteilich
   4. etc

- Warum ködert man aber 'andere' mit einer Graka:
   1. aus Nächstenliebe und Grosszügigkeit
   2. den Leitenden sagen zu können: Wir haben 300 Member mehr innerhalb eines Monats
   3. Bekanntmachung des Forums ('Kostenlos' verbreitet sich wie ein Lauffeuer)
   4. man hat jetzt 300 Member mehr für die ccadmin-Werbe-Versuchs-Mail


Vielleicht sehe ich auch nur alles zu negativ. Vielleicht ist es wirklich eine ehrlich gemeinte Aktion einer seriösen Computer-Zeitschrift.
Dann bitte ich um Absolution


----------



## rubberduck128 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Nunmal Ehrlich, - erst wird geschrieben daß man denken muss hier gibt nur Profis, und nun stellt sich heraus daß es sich hier z. Teil um einen Kindergarten handelt.
Da ist noch nichts entschieden, aber die Taschentücher werden schon rausgeholt und das Geheule geht los.

OhOh, rubberduck


----------



## B1tchkilla (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Es geht dem Ende zu
> Wieviele behaupten, fundiertes Wissen über Hardware zu haben, ist schon erstaunlich. Warum helfen sie dann hier im Forum bei entsprechenden Problemen nicht?


Möglicherweise gibt es Leute, die in anderen Foren helfen und keine 24 Stunden am Tag Zeit haben, alle anderen Foren, in denen Leute Hilfe brauchen, zu besuchen, jeden Thread zu lesen, jedes Problem zu analysieren um dann zu sagen: Klar, hier liegt Dein Problem. Ich hab mich bisher meist in Foren hilfreich gezeigt, in denen weniger PC Know How unterwegs ist, weil die Leute die Hilfe meist mehr brauchen, als da wo 1337 0v3rcl0ck1ng Gurus allen zeigen, wo ihr Hardwarehammer so hängt.

Ich melde mich in Foren immer nur an, wenn es einen bestimmten Grund gibt. Dies kann ein Post sein, der echt verzweifelt ist und auf den ich die Lösung weiß. Oder eine Diskussion, die heiß hergeht und mich mitreißt. Oder aber eine renommierte Hardwarezeitschrift startet eine Aktion, bei der man ein Review über ein Stück Hardware schreibt und dieses dafür behalten kann  Ja, all das kann geschehen.

Und klar wollen die Leute die Grafikkarte. Wer freut sich nicht über "geschenkte" Dinge. Dass hier Arbeit dahinter steckt wird im ersten Post des Threads doch hinreichend erklärt. Dessen sind sich bestimmt die meisten bewusst. Das Argument man könne in der Zeit ja auch arbeiten gehen ist allerdings nur insofern sinnvoll da man Arbeit hat, die man beliebig im Verdienst strecken kann durch mehr Arbeitszeit. Solch einen Vertrag hat nicht jeder, geschweige denn hat jeder eine Arbeit bei der er sich "mal eben" eine solche Karte verdienen kann.

Der PCGH(E) kann es im Prinzip egal sein, ob die Karte nun an einen armen Schlucker gerät oder einen Superbonzen. Was im Endeffekt zählt sind Punkte wie gutes Marketing für das Forum bzw. nun die dreimonatlich erscheinende Zeitschrift, lesenswerte Artikel der Reviewer und natürlich auch das gute Gefühl, jemandem eine Freude gemacht zu haben. Und hier freut sich mit Sicherheit der arme Schlucker mehr, aber Glück kann eben auch nicht erzwungen werden.

Allerdings muss man dem Glück eine Chance geben und deswegen stehen hier jede Menge Bewerbungen. Anstatt die Missgunst gleich im Vornherein auszudrücken sollte man sich eher für die anderen freuen. Wenn man nicht ausgewählt wird, hat man ja nichts verloren außer ein paar Minuten für einen Forenpost


----------



## Maeyae (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Natürlich kriegt man eine Graka geschenkt, aber z.B. ist für mich die Ehre, einen Test für PCGH anzufertigen, ein viel gewichtigerer Grund.
Ich würds auch machen, wenn man die Graka wieder zurückschicken müsste. Vorallem würde man sicher einiges dazu lernen und einen Einblick in die Testmethoden der Profis erlangen. Das find ich viel interessanter als eine Graka für 250...


----------



## kmf (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

...morse!

He... bleib mal locker.  Auch ich kann dir bestimmt mit einer gratis Graka aushelfen - solltest du hier nicht zum Stich kommen. 

Öhm ... aber eine 8800 GT oder so wirds bestimmt nicht werden.  Eher sehr viel bescheidener, so in Richtung was Olles etwa, was ganz Olles, was Kleineres. eija ...  etwa so wie eine Ati 1800/1900 oder so. Äh... aber mindestens dann XT- wär das was? Aber bedenke...! Einem geschenkten Barsch schaut man nicht in den ...äh... ins Maul oder so. 

Aber auch hier: Ein adäquater User-Erfahrensbericht im Forum hier muss sein ... wenn mittlerweile auch überholt... trotzdem! - muss sein! Unbedingt! 

/ Einzelheiten darüber werden wir dann vorab klären.


----------



## MrMorse (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



kmf schrieb:


> ...morse!
> 
> He... bleib mal locker.


Klar bleibe ich locker... 




> Auch ich kann dir bestimmt mit einer gratis Graka aushelfen - solltest du hier nicht zum Stich kommen.


Äh, nicht falsch verstehen: ICH habe mich nicht auf die Graka beworben. Ganz im Gegenteil. nVidia-Grakas verbaue ich nicht mehr. Egal, ob sie besser sind als ATI. Ich bin kein Gamer, der das letzte Quentchen Leistung braucht.


--------------
Ich bin wohl in letzter Zeit zu argwöhnisch geworden, was 'Gratis'-Aktionen angeht 
Lassen wir das. Positiv wird sein, dass hier vielleicht einige neuere Member im Forum verbleiben.
Ich wünsche jedem der hiesigen Berwerber Glück, die Graka zu bekommen und testen zu dürfen (spannend ist es ja schon ).


----------



## kmf (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Klar bleibe ich locker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ei hopp dann. 

Auch ich wünsch mir, dass von den vielen Neuanmeldungen was überbleibt, sprich sich am Forum hier weiterhin beteiligt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So, ich close mal, und dann gehen wir in uns


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

So, wir haben uns für zwei entschieden 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=9023


----------

